# May Testing ~ April showers, please bring us our May Flowers! ~ 25 bfp's so far!!!



## stargazer01

I am starting the May thread a bit early, for the ladies that have been visited by the dreadful :witch: early on. Good Luck to everyone!!!! I am so hopeful for this month, I'm not sure why I'm feeling different about it this time around, except that spring is here! It feels as though a dark cloud has lifted. :) :) I feel that this month will be our best yet! :happydance:


*November 67 testers 11 BFPs
December 73 testers 19 BFPs
January 66 testers 14 BFPs
February 90 testers 14 BFPs
March 74 testers 25 BFPs
April 104 testers 26 BFPs

*​

:dust:

*MAY*

*1*
:witch: stargazer01 :hugs:
dreamofabump
:witch: Canisa :hugs:
:witch: shonababu :hugs:
:witch: Aimsterfl :hugs:
mrs_firsttime
:witch: Grihababy :hugs:
BERGERSMOM
TtcfirstDD
:bfp: diggory77 :bfp:

*2*
:witch: yellow11 :hugs:
:witch: Becyboo__x :hugs:
:bfp: Hazel28 :bfp:
:witch: foxiechick1 :hugs:
:witch: Sequeena :hugs:
:witch: dizzyblue :hugs:
:bfp: ansiosa :bfp:

*3*
:witch: Jacquelyn718 :hugs:
unexpectedhope
:bfp: 4MrsCoyle3 :bfp:
Stephytiggs
:witch: gemmaplustwo :hugs:
Blue eyes 81

*4*
Dylis

*5*
gemmy
:bfp: Gagesmomma :bfp:
bbymc
MizzKoffel

*6*
:witch: kraftykoala :hugs:
:witch: teamstanlick :hugs:

*7*
:witch: EJPerkins :hugs:
:bfp: Tristan :bfp:
:bfp: New2Bumps :bfp:

*8*
dizzy65
DooDah

*9*
kcsandoval

*10*
:bfp: MrsC1003 :bfp:
kt_bee
happycloud
:bfp: Jess19 :bfp:

*11*
:witch: Jellycat :hugs:
:witch: DragonflyWing :hugs:

*12*
Remucar
:witch: medzi :hugs:

*13** - Mother's Day (U.S.)*
meli1981
:witch: 28329 :hugs:
:witch: isela :hugs:
:bfp: Sweetp79 :bfp:
:witch: divinebliss :hugs:
Koukla
:witch: LeahMSta :hugs:
:bfp: Mummy.R :bfp:

*14*
mimi1979

*15*
:bfp: Nikkilewis14 :bfp:
ms.bela

*16*
jbk
:witch: littlemisscie :hugs:
babydustpower

*17*
:bfp: Leinzlove :bfp:
:bfp: babytime1 :bfp:
:witch: HopinAndPrayn :hugs:
FngrsCrossed

*18*
Ella
ckmijnals
:witch: ukgirl23 :hugs:
RAFwife
:witch: MD1223 :hugs:
:bfp: Crazy4Baby :bfp:

*19*
:angel: rooster100 :angel:
Brandybump
munchkinlove

*20*
:witch: trying4four :hugs:
sugarstar84
DCMum

*21*
onebumpplease

*22*
:witch: sarahbear398 :hugs:
:bfp: greenhappy :bfp:

*23*
:bfp: mamadonna :bfp:
:witch: Sugarpie07 :hugs:
:bfp: CharlieO :bfp:

*24*
:witch: daisyr21 :hugs:
:bfp: LornaMJ :bfp:

*25*
mrs_firsttime
FlowerPower11
newlywedgal
:bfp: Stacdaz :bfp:

*26*
Jacquelyn718
norahbattie

*27*
:witch: newlywedgal :hugs:

*28*
MamfaJane
:witch: vava2 :hugs:
stargazer01
:bfp: Aimsterfl :bfp:

*29*
TtcfirstDD
markswife10
:witch: bellaem :hugs:
smacklefoot
kel21

*30*
Old Bear
Longing2bAMum
:bfp: gemmaplustwo :bfp:
CherylC3

*31*
:bfp: cherrylee :bfp:
CocoMia
:witch: nesSAH :hugs:
:bfp: Blue eyes 81 :bfp:

*GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*

:dust::dust:​


----------



## yellow11

:hi: stargazer
Just gonna settle down in may. Have a good feeling for this month. 
Think I'm testing on 3rd. Will confirm with you though. It's all lonely over here. Big and empty feeling about it. Xxxx


----------



## yellow11

K. Just checked and if I ovulate on time I'm testing on the 2nd. If not lucky that cycle I have another af fue on 31st, again depends on cycle being 29 days an Ovulating on cd 15 . Fingers crossed for the month of May. :)


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> :hi: stargazer
> Just gonna settle down in may. Have a good feeling for this month.
> Think I'm testing on 3rd. Will confirm with you though. It's all lonely over here. Big and empty feeling about it. Xxxx

So glad you are here! :) I have a good feeling about May...hope I'm right! I think it will be the best testing month yet. Good Luck! :) :)


----------



## yellow11

Woo hoo 1st on the board.... :)
:happydance:
We are all gonna get our :bfp: in May. 
Gonna make our new year babies..... :)


----------



## MrsC1003

The evil :witch: will be due on the 16th so think I'll test on the 17th. Hope this month is a good month...April somewhat sucked for me. Just ordered a load of supplies from Amazon, IC HPT's and OPK's, BBT thermometer and chart because I'm going to start charting this month. Personally I have a feeling July will be our month though because we're off on holiday when I would be O'ing if my cycles remain regular. Don't know why, just have this feeling I'm going to get pregnant on holiday lol.


----------



## yellow11

:hi: welcome mrsc, good to see you :)
:hugs: sorry again for your loss. I hope you get a super sticky one soon hun. Xxx
Good luck in May.... Who knows you could be 3 months preggers by the time the hol comes around. Just into 2nd tri. Perfect.:) xxx


----------



## yellow11

What date are you testing stargazer? Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> The evil :witch: will be due on the 16th so think I'll test on the 17th. Hope this month is a good month...April somewhat sucked for me. Just ordered a load of supplies from Amazon, IC HPT's and OPK's, BBT thermometer and chart because I'm going to start charting this month. Personally I have a feeling July will be our month though because we're off on holiday when I would be O'ing if my cycles remain regular. Don't know why, just have this feeling I'm going to get pregnant on holiday lol.

I'm sorry about April. :hugs: 
I wish you lots of :dust: this month!


----------



## stargazer01

Double post!


----------



## stargazer01

Triple post, sorry!


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> What date are you testing stargazer? Xxx

I have myself for testing April 26, but I think I should wait until May 1, judging by my cycles lately. My ticker is wrong. I should fix that! My cycles have lengthened a little bit. They have been anywhere from 30-32 days. 

I will be skipping testing in April totally. I really hope that May is my month! Af will be due for me around April 30, so I think I will test on May 1. :) I may have to adjust that date, depending on when I actually ovulate.

So looks as though we will be testing around the same time! :thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

I fixed my ticker! :)


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> What date are you testing stargazer? Xxx
> 
> I have myself for testing April 26, but I think I should wait until May 1, judging by my cycles lately. My ticker is wrong. I should fix that! My cycles have lengthened a little bit. They have been anywhere from 30-32 days.
> 
> I will be skipping testing in April totally. I really hope that May is my month! Af will be due for me around April 30, so I think I will test on May 1. :) I may have to adjust that date, depending on when I actually ovulate.
> 
> So looks as though we will be testing around the same time! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Testing buddies :) xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Well if we go by my last cycle FF says AF is due on the 6th May so I should be here and not April. Temping properly for the first month and using CBFM and CB OPK, determined to see if I ovulate! Saying that, I got a faint positive last month before AF arrived a week late, so who knows. If only this getting pregnant malarky was as easy as it is on TV! 

So put me down for the 6th please :)


----------



## yellow11

kraftykoala said:


> Well if we go by my last cycle FF says AF is due on the 6th May so I should be here and not April. Temping properly for the first month and using CBFM and CB OPK, determined to see if I ovulate! Saying that, I got a faint positive last month before AF arrived a week late, so who knows. If only this getting pregnant malarky was as easy as it is on TV!
> 
> So put me down for the 6th please :)

Lol.... If it was like the tv we would need to seek out jack branning and we would be pregnant no problems. He's like :spermy: king :haha: xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

yellow11 said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> Well if we go by my last cycle FF says AF is due on the 6th May so I should be here and not April. Temping properly for the first month and using CBFM and CB OPK, determined to see if I ovulate! Saying that, I got a faint positive last month before AF arrived a week late, so who knows. If only this getting pregnant malarky was as easy as it is on TV!
> 
> So put me down for the 6th please :)
> 
> Lol.... If it was like the tv we would need to seek out jack branning and we would be pregnant no problems. He's like :spermy: king :haha: xxxClick to expand...

Haha, that must be where we're going wrong, we need to get some Branning inside us! Actually, Jack Branning isn't bad, I can think of worse ways to get preggers ;)


----------



## stargazer01

:wave: kraftykoala, good to see you back with us for yet another round. This will be our month, I just know it! :)


----------



## kraftykoala

stargazer01 said:


> :wave: kraftykoala, good to see you back with us for yet another round. This will be our month, I just know it! :)

Yeah! Loving the PMA :dust:


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm on for the 2nd. Supposedly you're more fertile after a chemical pregnancy, so I'm hoping this is our month :)


----------



## stargazer01

littlemisscie said:


> I'm on for the 2nd. Supposedly you're more fertile after a chemical pregnancy, so I'm hoping this is our month :)

Good Luck this cycle! :)


----------



## meli1981

hi all! got af today, so ill be testing around the 12th or 13th of may! i hope i get a good mothers day surprise!


----------



## stargazer01

meli1981 said:


> hi all! got af today, so ill be testing around the 12th or 13th of may! i hope i get a good mothers day surprise!

:wave: meli! Good Luck! How exciting, our first Mother's Day tester!! :)


----------



## yellow11

littlemisscie and meli :hi: 
Welcome to May and good luck this month. 
We have all got our positive hats on this month. :wohoo:
:dust:


----------



## meli1981

thanks stargazer and yellow! my family is going on a vacation at the end of april, right around o time, so maybe well get lucky on the sunny beaches of st. thomas! they do say vacations are good places to get "knocked up" right?! youre relaxed and all! anyway, just praying for my mothers day surprise! we found out about our second daughter on fathers day, so that would be awesome to have a mothers day bfp!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im over here now..
2nd may i will be testing only be 9dpo but thats why i usually start
AF will be due 7th x


----------



## stargazer01

Meli - Hope you get your Mother's Day surprise!! Have fun on your vacation! My DH and I went to St. Thomas for our honeymoon, we loved it! 

Becyboo - Sorry it didn't work out this time. Good Luck testing in May! We all have high hopes for this month. There is lots of positive energy here in this thread. :)


----------



## meli1981

thanks again stargazer! anything you can tell me about st. thomas woukd be appreciated! my family, as in myself, husband, and my two daughters, six years and one year are going, and staying at the sugar bay resort. i hope itll be fun for the kids! and relaxing for us, as it will be prime baby making time!


----------



## yellow11

Becyboo__x said:


> Im over here now..
> 2nd may i will be testing only be 9dpo but thats why i usually start
> AF will be due 7th x

:hi: welcome to May... Hope this is your lucky month. Fingers crossed for you hun. Xxx
:dust:


----------



## gemmy

Saturday 5th May please..... (as per FF currently....may change depending on when I ovulate.....

Thanks. Good luck all :dust:


----------



## yellow11

gemmy said:


> Saturday 5th May please..... (as per FF currently....may change depending on when I ovulate.....
> 
> Thanks. Good luck all :dust:

:hi: welcome to may testing.
Hope this is your lucky one. Xxxxx
:dust:


----------



## Hazel28

Testing on the 2 may. Birthday on the 8th so wish me luck


----------



## stargazer01

meli1981 said:


> thanks again stargazer! anything you can tell me about st. thomas woukd be appreciated! my family, as in myself, husband, and my two daughters, six years and one year are going, and staying at the sugar bay resort. i hope itll be fun for the kids! and relaxing for us, as it will be prime baby making time!

It's been quite awhile! I'm married 12 years already. We stayed at Bolongo Bay, if I remember correctly. Had a wonderful time snorkeling, but I happened to see giant jellyfish and chickened out. I just could not stay in the water after that. I had a bad sting from one as a child and have been scared of them ever since. LOL. I remember eating there at the resort, and seeing many lizards, big ones that they fed lettuce to. It was a great experience, I think you will love it! And it is very relaxing. (Try the conch fritters, they are very good! Sound kind of strange, but I liked it once I tried it.)


----------



## stargazer01

:wave: gemmy & Hazel28! Welcome!! Good Luck testing! :)


----------



## yellow11

:hi: hi hazel, welcome and good luck. Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Hi yellow11, I'm not quite in the tww yet, and I'm getting so impatient already! 

How are you doing? :)


----------



## yellow11

Hey stargazer. I've been impatient since cd1.
Im currently trying to coax hubby into some :sex: lol
Wanna get all bases covered this month. Can't make a baby without bding. :haha:
Might have to pounce on him in the morning if I don't get any tonight. I'll watch the voice instead :haha:
How you doing?
Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

I'm doing good. :) I bd yesterday afternoon, and will try again tomorrow morning. DH has switched from morning shift at work to night. He is so tired, but just needs some extra convincing from me. :haha:

I'm planning to seduce him tomorrow morning. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsC1003

Good luck to all of you in your fertile time, happy bding!! I had to have a transfusion on Thursday after our loss but the drs have said that there isn't any reason for us to wait to TTC again and they are going to investigate what has happened with my mc's now. So hopefully we can help any future bean be a sticky bean. I'm impatient to start trying again but hubby is a bit more cautious. Hoping he'll be happier to carry on TTC in a couple of weeks when I get to my fertile stage.


----------



## yellow11

MrsC1003 said:


> Good luck to all of you in your fertile time, happy bding!! I had to have a transfusion on Thursday after our loss but the drs have said that there isn't any reason for us to wait to TTC again and they are going to investigate what has happened with my mc's now. So hopefully we can help any future bean be a sticky bean. I'm impatient to start trying again but hubby is a bit more cautious. Hoping he'll be happier to carry on TTC in a couple of weeks when I get to my fertile stage.

Sorry again for you loss hun :hugs:
Good to see the doc is going to investigate. Hope you get a super sticky bean soon, and hope you can ttc this month also.
:hug: xxx


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> I'm doing good. :) I bd yesterday afternoon, and will try again tomorrow morning. DH has switched from morning shift at work to night. He is so tired, but just needs some extra convincing from me. :haha:
> 
> I'm planning to seduce him tomorrow morning. :winkwink:

Lol what are we like, having to pounce on our husband's :haha:
Mine thought all the extra :sex: was great for like 2 cycles but he's worn out now :haha:
Didn't get any tonight, gotta sort it tomorrow morning :winkwink:
Hope you are more successful than me. Xxxx


----------



## meli1981

MrsC1003 said:


> Good luck to all of you in your fertile time, happy bding!! I had to have a transfusion on Thursday after our loss but the drs have said that there isn't any reason for us to wait to TTC again and they are going to investigate what has happened with my mc's now. So hopefully we can help any future bean be a sticky bean. I'm impatient to start trying again but hubby is a bit more cautious. Hoping he'll be happier to carry on TTC in a couple of weeks when I get to my fertile stage.

mrsc1003 im so sorry for ALL your losses:-( i almost needed a transfusion after my miscarriage. but good on you for continuing to ttc! it took me four years to have the courage to ttc after my loss! but it did result in my daughter who is now thireteen months. we are now ttc for our third, but i still worry about loosing another one. you are a very brave woman, i hope you get your miracle baby soon! hugs!


----------



## meli1981

yellow11 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. :) I bd yesterday afternoon, and will try again tomorrow morning. DH has switched from morning shift at work to night. He is so tired, but just needs some extra convincing from me. :haha:
> 
> I'm planning to seduce him tomorrow morning. :winkwink:
> 
> Lol what are we like, having to pounce on our husband's :haha:
> Mine thought all the extra :sex: was great for like 2 cycles but he's worn out now :haha:
> Didn't get any tonight, gotta sort it tomorrow morning :winkwink:
> Hope you are more successful than me. XxxxClick to expand...

that is so funny it has come to this! our husbands should be excited about bedding us, not being "too tired!" oh the days of when we were just dating! it seemed they had endless energy! my husbands the same way, really willing in the beginning, but less and less "energetic"as the months drag on! when we were ttc my second daughter, it took fourteen months, and i wanted to bd everyday, but my husband couldnt! he literally couldnt! it was suddenly like i was the guy in the relationship! i can laugh about it now, but at the time i was devasted! you cant get pregnant without bd! oh.... the things i have to look forward to this time!


----------



## kraftykoala

My husband is moaning about all the BDing too, as if! I thought men were meant to want to go at it like rabbits!


----------



## meli1981

kraftykoala said:


> My husband is moaning about all the BDing too, as if! I thought men were meant to want to go at it like rabbits!

haha!


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. :) I bd yesterday afternoon, and will try again tomorrow morning. DH has switched from morning shift at work to night. He is so tired, but just needs some extra convincing from me. :haha:
> 
> I'm planning to seduce him tomorrow morning. :winkwink:
> 
> Lol what are we like, having to pounce on our husband's :haha:
> Mine thought all the extra :sex: was great for like 2 cycles but he's worn out now :haha:
> Didn't get any tonight, gotta sort it tomorrow morning :winkwink:
> Hope you are more successful than me. XxxxClick to expand...

My DH is the same, he was all excited in the beginning, but now, he is wearing down too. :haha: 
Good Luck tomorrow morning for you, and to me too! :)
I bet my husband will try to sneak in tomorrow morning after work, and try not to wake me. I'll make sure to set my alarm. :thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

meli1981 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. :) I bd yesterday afternoon, and will try again tomorrow morning. DH has switched from morning shift at work to night. He is so tired, but just needs some extra convincing from me. :haha:
> 
> I'm planning to seduce him tomorrow morning. :winkwink:
> 
> Lol what are we like, having to pounce on our husband's :haha:
> Mine thought all the extra :sex: was great for like 2 cycles but he's worn out now :haha:
> Didn't get any tonight, gotta sort it tomorrow morning :winkwink:
> Hope you are more successful than me. XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> that is so funny it has come to this! our husbands should be excited about bedding us, not being "too tired!" oh the days of when we were just dating! it seemed they had endless energy! my husbands the same way, really willing in the beginning, but less and less "energetic"as the months drag on! when we were ttc my second daughter, it took fourteen months, and i wanted to bd everyday, but my husband couldnt! he literally couldnt! it was suddenly like i was the guy in the relationship! i can laugh about it now, but at the time i was devasted! you cant get pregnant without bd! oh.... the things i have to look forward to this time!Click to expand...

I had to laugh at your statement about feeling like the "guy" in the relationship! That's exactly how I feel! :haha:



kraftykoala said:
 

> My husband is moaning about all the BDing too, as if! I thought men were meant to want to go at it like rabbits!

:rofl: At least I know I am not the only one with this problem!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> Good luck to all of you in your fertile time, happy bding!! I had to have a transfusion on Thursday after our loss but the drs have said that there isn't any reason for us to wait to TTC again and they are going to investigate what has happened with my mc's now. So hopefully we can help any future bean be a sticky bean. I'm impatient to start trying again but hubby is a bit more cautious. Hoping he'll be happier to carry on TTC in a couple of weeks when I get to my fertile stage.

I really hope the doctor can get to the bottom of it for you. :hugs: 
I'm sorry for your losses. 
I'm so sorry you had to go through the transfusion. :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

Well still no bding. He was up before me this morning and working in garden and now he is out with his brother. *sigh*
Starting to get a complex :haha:
Who knew I'd be the one pleading to :sex: its always been the other way round. 
Think he's feeling a bit used. Gotta fix it, but still need his :spermy: 
How about you stargazer? Did you get some? Xxx


----------



## unxpectedhope

You can add me to may 1st  good luck to all the ladies in here!!!


----------



## meli1981

yellow11 said:


> Well still no bding. He was up before me this morning and working in garden and now he is out with his brother. *sigh*
> Starting to get a complex :haha:
> Who knew I'd be the one pleading to :sex: its always been the other way round.
> Think he's feeling a bit used. Gotta fix it, but still need his :spermy:
> How about you stargazer? Did you get some? Xxx

im sorry you didnt get your chance yellow! i know we joke about being the "horny guy" in the relationship, but this could become a problem. if hes feeling used this could make things more difficult, but maybe try to make your bd feel spontanious, even if its not! if he doesnt feel like its so planned and calculated he will probably be more willing to go along with it dont tell him when your fertile time is, just have a romantic date together and thibgs will happen naturally. good luck! ive been married eight years, together for eleven, and it can be complicated sometimes, but try to keep the romance alive!:thumbup:


----------



## yellow11

meli1981 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Well still no bding. He was up before me this morning and working in garden and now he is out with his brother. *sigh*
> Starting to get a complex :haha:
> Who knew I'd be the one pleading to :sex: its always been the other way round.
> Think he's feeling a bit used. Gotta fix it, but still need his :spermy:
> How about you stargazer? Did you get some? Xxx
> 
> im sorry you didnt get your chance yellow! i know we joke about being the "horny guy" in the relationship, but this could become a problem. if hes feeling used this could make things more difficult, but maybe try to make your bd feel spontanious, even if its not! if he doesnt feel like its so planned and calculated he will probably be more willing to go along with it dont tell him when your fertile time is, just have a romantic date together and thibgs will happen naturally. good luck! ive been married eight years, together for eleven, and it can be complicated sometimes, but try to keep the romance alive!:thumbup:Click to expand...



Thanks hun, :)
Him feeling used was just a little joke. But thanks for the advice anyway, it was all good :)
. Generally I don't tell him when I'm fertile unless its gonna pass without :sex: but this week he's been ill and I've been trying to "seduce" him all week to no avail, so I've been making a joke outta it. We've also been together 11years. And normally have no problem in the bedroom department. :wink: 
I hope this doesn't sound like I'm shunning your advice, I really do appreciate it :) :hugs:
Xxxx


----------



## meli1981

sorry! sometimes i take things to seriously! my husband and i did have issues with this when conceiving our second daughter, so i kniw how it feels! it took us fourteen months, i have pcos, and by the end of the fourteen months, we were both like, "let this happen so we dont have to do this anymore!". how long have you been ttc?


----------



## yellow11

meli1981 said:


> sorry! sometimes i take things to seriously! my husband and i did have issues with this when conceiving our second daughter, so i kniw how it feels! it took us fourteen months, i have pcos, and by the end of the fourteen months, we were both like, "let this happen so we dont have to do this anymore!". how long have you been ttc?

Don't be sorry hun :hugs:
I have been properly ttc for 5 cycles. And ntnp for 4 months before that. 
It's not that long I know but it consumes my every thought sometimes. I'm not a very patient person lol. 
How long have you been ttc this time? 
I fully understand how hard things get when it takes a long time ttc though. And :hugs: for everything you went through last time. Hope this time its a much shorter and easier journey xxxxx


----------



## dreamofabump

hi guys was wondering if i could join your thead and be added to testing on the 1st of may please. and fx for everybodys BFP :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> Well still no bding. He was up before me this morning and working in garden and now he is out with his brother. *sigh*
> Starting to get a complex :haha:
> Who knew I'd be the one pleading to :sex: its always been the other way round.
> Think he's feeling a bit used. Gotta fix it, but still need his :spermy:
> How about you stargazer? Did you get some? Xxx

It didn't quite work the way I had planned this morning either. :( I think I ovulated early this morning too. I had that familiar pain on my left side, and my cbfm is on the second day of peak. 
I did try, but my hubby was too tired. We did get to bd once this cycle, on Friday. According to the cbfm, it would be 2 days before ov. I will try again, but I'm afraid we missed it! You never know though, I've heard 2 days before, is good to catch the egg. Keeping my fingers crossed! I wish ttc wasn't so complicated. Good Luck to you! I may be able to test again at the end of the month, depending on when af arrives.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers! Good Luck! :)

unexpectedhope
dreamofabump


----------



## meli1981

yellow11 said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> sorry! sometimes i take things to seriously! my husband and i did have issues with this when conceiving our second daughter, so i kniw how it feels! it took us fourteen months, i have pcos, and by the end of the fourteen months, we were both like, "let this happen so we dont have to do this anymore!". how long have you been ttc?
> 
> Don't be sorry hun :hugs:
> I have been properly ttc for 5 cycles. And ntnp for 4 months before that.
> It's not that long I know but it consumes my every thought sometimes. I'm not a very patient person lol.
> How long have you been ttc this time?
> I fully understand how hard things get when it takes a long time ttc though. And :hugs: for everything you went through last time. Hope this time its a much shorter and easier journey xxxxxClick to expand...

thank you so much! the pcos is not an easy thing to deal with! im not sure if im ovulating, but am getting all tge symptoms of ovulation. i THINK i have been ovulating because ive had three cycles in a row about 32 days apart. these are the first three cycles since my second daughter was born. im on metformin which is not easy with the stomach side effects it can cause! with out the metformin i fear i would not ovulate. we have been trying for our third now for only two cycles, so it hasnt been long at all, but i am scared it will take as long as it did with my second, and i am 31, so im not getting any younger! i just want it to happen so i can close this chapter of my life. getting pregnant and being pregnant hasnt been easy for me! it took six months to get preg with my first, and i was VERY sick in my preg, my kidneys shut down. then i lost my second at eleven weeks, and hemmoraged very bad. and it took me four years to decide to ttc again, and when i did, discovered i had pcos, and it took 14 months to get preg. sorry to vent, but its been a long road, and i will be happy when im done having kids and can really enjoy life again! (not that i dont right now, its just im the same as you, it consumes my mind!) thanks for reading and i hope we can continue chatting! is this your first baby youre trying for?:winkwink:


----------



## yellow11

Phone batt dying so ill reply properly later hun xxx


----------



## MrsC1003

meli1981 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> sorry! sometimes i take things to seriously! my husband and i did have issues with this when conceiving our second daughter, so i kniw how it feels! it took us fourteen months, i have pcos, and by the end of the fourteen months, we were both like, "let this happen so we dont have to do this anymore!". how long have you been ttc?
> 
> Don't be sorry hun :hugs:
> I have been properly ttc for 5 cycles. And ntnp for 4 months before that.
> It's not that long I know but it consumes my every thought sometimes. I'm not a very patient person lol.
> How long have you been ttc this time?
> I fully understand how hard things get when it takes a long time ttc though. And :hugs: for everything you went through last time. Hope this time its a much shorter and easier journey xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you so much! the pcos is not an easy thing to deal with! im not sure if im ovulating, but am getting all tge symptoms of ovulation. i THINK i have been ovulating because ive had three cycles in a row about 32 days apart. these are the first three cycles since my second daughter was born. im on metformin which is not easy with the stomach side effects it can cause! with out the metformin i fear i would not ovulate. we have been trying for our third now for only two cycles, so it hasnt been long at all, but i am scared it will take as long as it did with my second, and i am 31, so im not getting any younger! i just want it to happen so i can close this chapter of my life. getting pregnant and being pregnant hasnt been easy for me! it took six months to get preg with my first, and i was VERY sick in my preg, my kidneys shut down. then i lost my second at eleven weeks, and hemmoraged very bad. and it took me four years to decide to ttc again, and when i did, discovered i had pcos, and it took 14 months to get preg. sorry to vent, but its been a long road, and i will be happy when im done having kids and can really enjoy life again! (not that i dont right now, its just im the same as you, it consumes my mind!) thanks for reading and i hope we can continue chatting! is this your first baby youre trying for?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi Meli, just want to jump in and say I completely sympathise with the PCOS issue. I was diagnosed in November 2011 and it sucks. I'm seeing the gynae again in May and am hoping they'll start me on Metformin. Are the blood testing you to see if you're ovulating? I'm in cycle 3 of TTC now. Lots of Baby Dust to you!!


----------



## meli1981

hi mrsc1003! i was diagnosed with pcos in july of 2009, because i went off bc to ttc and didnt end up having a period for three months, which was so unusual for me, i had always been so regular! i was convinced i was preg, so i kept taking tests but they were all negative. i finally went to the doc, because i was having constant pms, but no period, and i took opk tests for about two weeks because i felt i was ovulating, and they were ALL positive, for TWO weeks! i knew something was wrong. they tested my lh, fsh, and testorone levels, as well as others such as iron, creatinine, (for my kidneys) and progestrone. my lh was twice as much as my fsh, and my testerone levels were alittle above normal, all classic signs of pcos. i had an us to see if i had any cysts, but thankfully didnt have any. i went on the metformin right away, but it took another year to find the right dose and for me to get preg. (the side effects can be bad!) i had to be at almost the max dose of 1500 mg. i noticed youve had some losses, ive had a loss as well, and i did some research on pcos and we have a 45% chance of miscarrying! i stayed on the met for the first three months of preg, because after doing some reading found that it could reduce your chance of mc in girls with pcos. my dic coyldnt formally recommend it, but said it has worked on some of her patients, so i did it and my daughters just fine! maybe this is something you coyld try? let me kniw if this helped! and good luck!


----------



## MrsC1003

Its good connecting with other women who know what its like to have this problem. The BFP is only the first hurdle for me. I had problems from being a teenager but my dr didn't listen to me and didn't think I had PCOS because I didn't have hirutisirum (excess body hair). When I moved to a different area and changed GP I spoke to my Dr about other problems I'd been having (pain and bleeding after BDing and bad acne) and she agreed I probably had PCOS and ran the tests. My LH and FSH levels were 'difficult to interpret' so I'm hoping this means they were almost normal but not quite. My testosterone was elevated but everything else came back normal but they do think I have insulin resistence. I've done some reading on Metformin and I'm hoping my Dr agrees to put me on it and keep me on it during the first stages of pregnancy. I know the side effects can be nasty but I need to try something!! I've just started charting and am currently using OPK's every day to work out if they would be a reliable indication for me. Having been testing daily with them since CD4 after my temp dropped right down following the m/c and they're currently showing negative. Am going to test throughout this cycle and if they seem reliable will use them in future. 

Hopefully now you're on the right dosage of Metformin it won't take you long to get that BFP . Lots of luck to you  x


----------



## meli1981

MrsC1003 said:


> Its good connecting with other women who know what its like to have this problem. The BFP is only the first hurdle for me. I had problems from being a teenager but my dr didn't listen to me and didn't think I had PCOS because I didn't have hirutisirum (excess body hair). When I moved to a different area and changed GP I spoke to my Dr about other problems I'd been having (pain and bleeding after BDing and bad acne) and she agreed I probably had PCOS and ran the tests. My LH and FSH levels were 'difficult to interpret' so I'm hoping this means they were almost normal but not quite. My testosterone was elevated but everything else came back normal but they do think I have insulin resistence. I've done some reading on Metformin and I'm hoping my Dr agrees to put me on it and keep me on it during the first stages of pregnancy. I know the side effects can be nasty but I need to try something!! I've just started charting and am currently using OPK's every day to work out if they would be a reliable indication for me. Having been testing daily with them since CD4 after my temp dropped right down following the m/c and they're currently showing negative. Am going to test throughout this cycle and if they seem reliable will use them in future.
> 
> Hopefully now you're on the right dosage of Metformin it won't take you long to get that BFP . Lots of luck to you  x

yes, ive never really talked to other women with the same problem! the only sign i had that i had pcos was my lack of a period, and ovulation. i didnt have excess hair, weight gain, and they did a random glucose test and my insulin levels were fine! my hormones were the only indicator of my pcos. try the metformin! the side effects are nothing compared to the ability to get preg, and possibly STAY preg! good luck, and baby dust to you as well!:hugs:


----------



## newlywedgal

Hi ladies I registed a little while back but haven't been on here at all. Just had my first IUI and DPO. I am very nervous and hopeful this month.


----------



## yellow11

newlywedgal said:


> Hi ladies I registed a little while back but haven't been on here at all. Just had my first IUI and DPO. I am very nervous and hopeful this month.

:wave: . Hello, welcome. Good luck. When are you testing hun?


----------



## MrsC1003

newlywedgal - Hi, Good Luck for this month  what's your testing day?

meli1981 - Have they tested your actual insulin levels or just your glucose? Women with PCOS apparently usually have normal glucose levels its the actual insulin that shows as high. Its only if it develops into diabetes that the glucose starts showing as high. I'm going to talk to my gynae in May but I'm willing to try just about anything at this stage in order to get pregnant at stay pregnant. I really don't care about side effects if it means we get our little family. x


----------



## newlywedgal

yellow11 said:


> newlywedgal said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I registed a little while back but haven't been on here at all. Just had my first IUI and DPO. I am very nervous and hopeful this month.
> 
> :wave: . Hello, welcome. Good luck. When are you testing hun?Click to expand...

Hello! I am currrently 3DPO. I will be testing on Friday, 4/27 - my Hubby's bday is 4/28 so I am hoping for a extra special bday gift :winkwink:


----------



## newlywedgal

@ MrsC1003 lucky 4-27 :)


----------



## meli1981

newlywedgal said:


> Hi ladies I registed a little while back but haven't been on here at all. Just had my first IUI and DPO. I am very nervous and hopeful this month.

good luck! i hope this is your month!:hugs:


----------



## meli1981

MrsC1003 said:


> newlywedgal - Hi, Good Luck for this month  what's your testing day?
> 
> meli1981 - Have they tested your actual insulin levels or just your glucose? Women with PCOS apparently usually have normal glucose levels its the actual insulin that shows as high. Its only if it develops into diabetes that the glucose starts showing as high. I'm going to talk to my gynae in May but I'm willing to try just about anything at this stage in order to get pregnant at stay pregnant. I really don't care about side effects if it means we get our little family. x

youre right! im not sure now if they tested my insulin levels. i think i read that insulin resistance can lead to severe cravings for sweets and ive beem dealing with that fir years. but since being on the met its not as bad. how do they test your insulin levels? do you have to fast? because if thats the case, then i definately didnt get it done!


----------



## meli1981

MrsC1003 said:


> newlywedgal - Hi, Good Luck for this month  what's your testing day?
> 
> meli1981 - Have they tested your actual insulin levels or just your glucose? Women with PCOS apparently usually have normal glucose levels its the actual insulin that shows as high. Its only if it develops into diabetes that the glucose starts showing as high. I'm going to talk to my gynae in May but I'm willing to try just about anything at this stage in order to get pregnant at stay pregnant. I really don't care about side effects if it means we get our little family. x

youre right! im not sure now if they tested my insulin levels. i think i read that insulin resistance can lead to severe cravings for sweets and ive beem dealing with that fir years. but since being on the met its not as bad. how do they test your insulin levels? do you have to fast? because if thats the case, then i definately didnt get it done!


----------



## newlywedgal

meli1981 said:


> newlywedgal said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I registed a little while back but haven't been on here at all. Just had my first IUI and DPO. I am very nervous and hopeful this month.
> 
> good luck! i hope this is your month!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## stargazer01

newlywedgal said:


> Hi ladies I registed a little while back but haven't been on here at all. Just had my first IUI and DPO. I am very nervous and hopeful this month.

Welcome! Good Luck testing this month! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'll jump in here, as the :witch: got me with a short LP in April. I'll be testing May 17. Hope we all get those May :bfp:'s!


----------



## meli1981

sorry, i hope you get your bfp in may!


----------



## babytime1

Hi, can you put me down for may 17th? Thanks :)


----------



## stargazer01

Leinzlove said:


> I'll jump in here, as the :witch: got me with a short LP in April. I'll be testing May 17. Hope we all get those May :bfp:'s!

Good Luck testing! I hope we all get bfp's this time! :)



babytime1 said:


> Hi, can you put me down for may 17th? Thanks :)

Hi babytime! :wave: Good luck this cycle! :)

:dust:


----------



## babytime1

babytime1 said:


> Hi, can you put me down for may 17th? Thanks :)

Hi babytime! :wave: Good luck this cycle! :)

:dust:[/QUOTE]

Thanks love, you too!


----------



## mimi1979

Hi Ladies, may I join? :flower: The evil :witch: got me today. Really hoping May will be our month as it would be the best Mother's Day gift ever. I plan to test on May 14th. Fx'd for all of us this cycle and sending you wonderful ladies lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

meli1981 said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> newlywedgal - Hi, Good Luck for this month  what's your testing day?
> 
> meli1981 - Have they tested your actual insulin levels or just your glucose? Women with PCOS apparently usually have normal glucose levels its the actual insulin that shows as high. Its only if it develops into diabetes that the glucose starts showing as high. I'm going to talk to my gynae in May but I'm willing to try just about anything at this stage in order to get pregnant at stay pregnant. I really don't care about side effects if it means we get our little family. x
> 
> youre right! im not sure now if they tested my insulin levels. i think i read that insulin resistance can lead to severe cravings for sweets and ive beem dealing with that fir years. but since being on the met its not as bad. how do they test your insulin levels? do you have to fast? because if thats the case, then i definately didnt get it done!Click to expand...

Yeah they're supposed to do a fasting test to test your insulin, but if you're on Metformin that will already be addressing the insulin resistance (its the current drug of choice to treat it). Yes I think it can lead to severe cravings for sweets and carbohydrates because our bodies are not actually using the glucose broken down from the carbohydrates properly. They constantly check my glucose because of my family history but its always normal. Just looking forward to actually getting something sorted now!


----------



## stargazer01

mimi1979 said:


> Hi Ladies, may I join? :flower: The evil :witch: got me today. Really hoping May will be our month as it would be the best Mother's Day gift ever. I plan to test on May 14th. Fx'd for all of us this cycle and sending you wonderful ladies lots of :dust::dust::dust:

:wave: Welcome! Glad you joined us! Good Luck this cycle. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Add me to may 15 th or 16 th :)


----------



## Hazel28

I feel the same on the man front! He is to sleepy! How often u trying to get it?? X


----------



## Canisa

Hi Stargazer!!:hugs:

Am back here! 1DPO today. Can u put me for testing on the 1st pls?:flower:

Thanks dearest!


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi ladies do you mind if I join please? I think I ov today or tomorrow or could have been yesterday (felt like it) :shrug: I haven't been temping as this is 1st month of properly trying but either way I am waiting to see if the :witch: flies in on the 2nd or 3rd. Fingers crossed for us all that we get our :bfp:

GL everyone! x


----------



## yellow11

Hazel28 said:


> I feel the same on the man front! He is to sleepy! How often u trying to get it?? X

Are you asking me and stargazer hun? Xx


----------



## Dylis

Could you pls add me for the 4th:dust::dust::dust::dust: bfp all around:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## yellow11

:wave: welcome to dylis, foxiechick1, canisa, nikkilewis14. Good luck ladies.
I hope this is your lucky month. Fingers crossed for you all. Xxxx


----------



## EJPerkins

Hello everyone, I too have a great feeling about May.. wouldnt it be great to get a BFP as your first Mother's Day gift.. :flower:
I think I will be testing around May 7th or 8th thats when AF is due, so fx we get our :bfp:

gl everyone... :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## trying4four

Hi Stargazer! Can you put me down for the 20th please?


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers! It's nice to see some of you join us from the April thread! 

Nikkilewis14, Canisa, foxiechick1, Dylis, EJPerkins, trying4four

:dust: to you all! This will be our lucky month!


----------



## stargazer01

Canisa said:


> Hi Stargazer!!:hugs:
> 
> Am back here! 1DPO today. Can u put me for testing on the 1st pls?:flower:
> 
> Thanks dearest!

:wave: Canisa! 

Best wishes for this cycle!! :)


----------



## yellow11

:wave: welcome to EJPerkins, trying4four & Canisa! 
good luck for this cycle 
:dust: Dust to you all :dust:


----------



## Ella

Hello you lovely May ladies!! :flower:

Can I be added to the 18th please? My cycles seem a bit weird since BCP, ranging from 28-31 so if I test the 18th that would be when AF would be due on a 30 day cycle... Last was 28 so hopefully if she hasn't shown by then I will be pregnant!!

Lots and lots of dust and PMA for May ladies! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shonababu

hey put me for 1st may... 
i with u dear..
:hugs:


----------



## Hazel28

Yeah just confused to how much bed time you need to have? Been trying every 2 to 3 days.


----------



## Ella

Hazel28 said:


> Yeah just confused to how much bed time you need to have? Been trying every 2 to 3 days.

I think every other day is about right to make sure the sperm has time to replenish.


----------



## CherylC3

Hi the witch came today normally hav long cycles so put me down for the 23rd may hubby's birthday :) tht wud be a great prezzie...xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome! Good Luck testing ladies!!

Ella, Shonababu, CherylC3

Good Luck CherylC3 with the birthday present for your DH! That would be a wonderful surprise! :)


----------



## yellow11

Hazel28 said:


> Yeah just confused to how much bed time you need to have? Been trying every 2 to 3 days.

That's about right to me. Would like to get bding every other day and maybe more for 3 days or so when Oing but got once in this cycle so far :( hubby not well unfortunately and my opks are all over the place. I think I O'd cd13 unsure, very confusing readings this month from them. 
Good luck xxx


----------



## yellow11

:wave: hello and welcome to the new testers. Good luck ladies Xxxx


----------



## yellow11

I was wondering if you lovely ladies could help....
I've been diagnosed today with a UTI, could this be sending my opks crazy?
They are all over the place this month. Dark and light randomly. No progression. I'd be greatful for any help or advice. 

With a UTI diagnosed no :sex: for me. So with bd in cd13 only and no idea when I ovulate as cm is odd too..... I think in def out already this cycle :cry:


----------



## ckmijnals

Testing by the 25th for sure! Currently 8 dpo.


----------



## 28329

So, here I am, testing in may. I don't have my sex drive back yet but gonna go for it and try to get my bfp again. 3 consecutive losses means doctors for me tomorrow, definately not good. But hey, a girl won't give up right? So can you put me down for testing on the 13th please? Strangly enough I ovulated on uk mothers day last month and got my bfp 2 weeks later. And now, after my loss, my testing day is us mothers day. That scares me. Don't know if that's a good or bad omen. Good luck to everyone and I really hope that nobody goes through what I am now.


----------



## ckmijnals

So sorry to hear that 28329! I think the dates are a sign for your rainbow baby! Good luck to you! :)


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> I was wondering if you lovely ladies could help....
> I've been diagnosed today with a UTI, could this be sending my opks crazy?
> They are all over the place this month. Dark and light randomly. No progression. I'd be greatful for any help or advice.
> 
> With a UTI diagnosed no :sex: for me. So with bd in cd13 only and no idea when I ovulate as cm is odd too..... I think in def out already this cycle :cry:

I don't think a UTI would cause opks to do that. That sounds very strange that they are doing that though. 
Sorry to hear about your UTI...I've gotten them many times, and they are not fun at all. 
How is your cm odd? Maybe you ovulated earlier than expected and caught eggy early! I'm still hopeful for you! I only got to bd one time this cycle too. :(


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> So, here I am, testing in may. I don't have my sex drive back yet but gonna go for it and try to get my bfp again. 3 consecutive losses means doctors for me tomorrow, definately not good. But hey, a girl won't give up right? So can you put me down for testing on the 13th please? Strangly enough I ovulated on uk mothers day last month and got my bfp 2 weeks later. And now, after my loss, my testing day is us mothers day. That scares me. Don't know if that's a good or bad omen. Good luck to everyone and I really hope that nobody goes through what I am now.

:wave: 28329. I'm interested to see what your doctor has to say. I really hope they can give you some answers, whether it is just bad luck, or something that can easily be corrected for you. Maybe it is a hormone imbalance.
Don't let it scare you for testing on mother's day. Keep those thoughts out of your mind. Keep the faith! I believe it will happen for you. :) PMA all the way this month!
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

ckmijnals said:


> Testing by the 25th for sure! Currently 8 dpo.

Do you want me to add you to the April testing thread? If you want added to May let me know, I'm happy to add you to either! Just wanted to make sure, as I saw you are 8dpo. :)


----------



## ckmijnals

Yes, please add me for the 25th! Thanks!


----------



## ckmijnals

Sorry! I didn't answer your question. Put me for April 25th!


----------



## Remucar

Hi friends!! Today Im in CD2 so I will be testing on May for sure... Im really hoping for my BFP after 2 m/c... Cant wait to have another baby in my arms, specially as I will be 37 years old in July...


----------



## ckmijnals

@remucar: Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## Remucar

ckmijnals said:


> @remucar: Good luck sweetie!!!

Good Luck to you too hun!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> So, here I am, testing in may. I don't have my sex drive back yet but gonna go for it and try to get my bfp again. 3 consecutive losses means doctors for me tomorrow, definately not good. But hey, a girl won't give up right? So can you put me down for testing on the 13th please? Strangly enough I ovulated on uk mothers day last month and got my bfp 2 weeks later. And now, after my loss, my testing day is us mothers day. That scares me. Don't know if that's a good or bad omen. Good luck to everyone and I really hope that nobody goes through what I am now.

So sorry for your loss :cry: Last month was my fourth consecutive loss :cry: I'm now being tested for a variety of things that could have caused them. I really hope that for both of us it is an easily remedied problem. Doesn't bring back our angels but hopefully we won't have to go through this again. :hugs: If you need a chat at all please just PM me. I know it can be difficult and it feels like no one understands what you're going through when something like this happens. Lots of baby dust and glue to you and hope you get that sticky bean real soon xx


----------



## stargazer01

ckmijnals said:


> Sorry! I didn't answer your question. Put me for April 25th!

No problem! I added you for April 25, I included the link for that thread. Good Luck testing in April! I hope you get your bfp! If you need to move on to May, let me know! I will add you for testing here too. :) 

:dust:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ing-thread-spring-bumps-wanted-17-so-far.html


----------



## stargazer01

Remucar said:


> Hi friends!! Today Im in CD2 so I will be testing on May for sure... Im really hoping for my BFP after 2 m/c... Cant wait to have another baby in my arms, specially as I will be 37 years old in July...

What date will you be testing? If you want, I can add you to our first page of testers. :)


----------



## ckmijnals

OMG, I'm a total dunce! Lol. I'm just now realizing I'm posting on a May thread! Where is my head today??? Smh...I can't stop chuckling!


----------



## stargazer01

ckmijnals said:


> OMG, I'm a total dunce! Lol. I'm just now realizing I'm posting on a May thread! Where is my head today??? Smh...I can't stop chuckling!

Awww hun! Don't worry about it! You are welcome to post here as well as the April thread too! I had just wanted to make sure that I had you for the right testing day. You don't have to leave us! :) I've done much worse things than that. :)

Hopefully you are pregnant, and it is just a case of what they call "baby brain"! :thumbup:


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you lovely ladies could help....
> I've been diagnosed today with a UTI, could this be sending my opks crazy?
> They are all over the place this month. Dark and light randomly. No progression. I'd be greatful for any help or advice.
> 
> With a UTI diagnosed no :sex: for me. So with bd in cd13 only and no idea when I ovulate as cm is odd too..... I think in def out already this cycle :cry:
> 
> I don't think a UTI would cause opks to do that. That sounds very strange that they are doing that though.
> Sorry to hear about your UTI...I've gotten them many times, and they are not fun at all.
> How is your cm odd? Maybe you ovulated earlier than expected and caught eggy early! I'm still hopeful for you! I only got to bd one time this cycle too. :(Click to expand...



Thanks for replying stargazer :flower:
Cm is quite dry for this stage of cycle and its not clear either, kinda white. But I've been doing a bit of googling and apparently antibiotics can dry up cm. 
And the doc gave me a milder one last week to take until my urine samples were cultured and tested. Which came with a whole new more severe bunch of antibiotics. 
He told me as well to pee after :sex: :blush: I lie flat and still for as long as possible afterwards. Otherwise :spermy: will escape, :haha: what to do....?:shrug:
I also think UTI and antibiotic might me altering the results of my opks. So between my UTI and DH being ill. It'll be a miracle if I'm pregnant :shrug:


----------



## babytime1

This is the wierdest af I have EVER had... No indication it was coming (6 days early), no cramping, no spots on face, really light, clots (sorry tmi), I can't help but think this isn't a 'real' period...? 

Oooh dear, under 2 weeks till ovulation, bring it on!!xx


----------



## ckmijnals

@stargazer01: Hahaha! Thank you! If my DH has his way, I won't test until May, so if AF is late, that may very well happen! Lol.

@yellow11: Try peeing before BDing, so your bladder is still empty afterwards. 

@babytime1: how long was this 'period'? Are you usually irregular?


----------



## babytime1

4 days - usually 7. Yep I'm regular to the day and cramp like mad just before.


----------



## ckmijnals

babytime1 said:


> 4 days - usually 7. Yep I'm regular to the day and cramp like mad just before.

This seems promising. Any clots? I'm pretty regular too, so I didn't hesitate for one second to think my spotting could be AF. FX for you! Are you checking if your BB temps are still high?


----------



## babytime1

ckmijnals said:


> babytime1 said:
> 
> 
> 4 days - usually 7. Yep I'm regular to the day and cramp like mad just before.
> 
> This seems promising. Any clots? I'm pretty regular too, so I didn't hesitate for one second to think my spotting could be AF. FX for you! Are you checking if your BB temps are still high?Click to expand...


Yes there was clots at first - which I thought pretty strange. I don't temp so I wouldn't know x


----------



## ckmijnals

@babytime1: I don't know...it's so hard to judge. I did read in one place that there shouldn't be clots, but everyone's experience differs. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Remucar

stargazer01 said:


> Remucar said:
> 
> 
> Hi friends!! Today Im in CD2 so I will be testing on May for sure... Im really hoping for my BFP after 2 m/c... Cant wait to have another baby in my arms, specially as I will be 37 years old in July...
> 
> What date will you be testing? If you want, I can add you to our first page of testers. :)Click to expand...

I will be testing on May 12th!! Thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you lovely ladies could help....
> I've been diagnosed today with a UTI, could this be sending my opks crazy?
> They are all over the place this month. Dark and light randomly. No progression. I'd be greatful for any help or advice.
> 
> With a UTI diagnosed no :sex: for me. So with bd in cd13 only and no idea when I ovulate as cm is odd too..... I think in def out already this cycle :cry:
> 
> I don't think a UTI would cause opks to do that. That sounds very strange that they are doing that though.
> Sorry to hear about your UTI...I've gotten them many times, and they are not fun at all.
> How is your cm odd? Maybe you ovulated earlier than expected and caught eggy early! I'm still hopeful for you! I only got to bd one time this cycle too. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying stargazer :flower:
> Cm is quite dry for this stage of cycle and its not clear either, kinda white. But I've been doing a bit of googling and apparently antibiotics can dry up cm.
> And the doc gave me a milder one last week to take until my urine samples were cultured and tested. Which came with a whole new more severe bunch of antibiotics.
> He told me as well to pee after :sex: :blush: I lie flat and still for as long as possible afterwards. Otherwise :spermy: will escape, :haha: what to do....?:shrug:
> I also think UTI and antibiotic might me altering the results of my opks. So between my UTI and DH being ill. It'll be a miracle if I'm pregnant :shrug:Click to expand...

I was told to pee as well after :sex: because of recurring uti. I have been laying down as well, and am afraid to get another uti. I've been lucky so far, I try to lie down for 10-15 min, then go clean up and hope for the best. I'm afraid that it is not long enough still, to keep them in. :haha: I'm still holding on to some hope that we both get our bfp's this month! If not now, later on in the month, if you have a chance again at the end. 
Keep your chin up! It will happen. :)


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Hi Stargazer! Thank you for continuing this :) I should wait to test until the 3rd, but I might POAS the 1st.... we shall see!


----------



## 28329

MrsC1003 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> So, here I am, testing in may. I don't have my sex drive back yet but gonna go for it and try to get my bfp again. 3 consecutive losses means doctors for me tomorrow, definately not good. But hey, a girl won't give up right? So can you put me down for testing on the 13th please? Strangly enough I ovulated on uk mothers day last month and got my bfp 2 weeks later. And now, after my loss, my testing day is us mothers day. That scares me. Don't know if that's a good or bad omen. Good luck to everyone and I really hope that nobody goes through what I am now.
> 
> So sorry for your loss :cry: Last month was my fourth consecutive loss :cry: I'm now being tested for a variety of things that could have caused them. I really hope that for both of us it is an easily remedied problem. Doesn't bring back our angels but hopefully we won't have to go through this again. :hugs: If you need a chat at all please just PM me. I know it can be difficult and it feels like no one understands what you're going through when something like this happens. Lots of baby dust and glue to you and hope you get that sticky bean real soon xxClick to expand...

Thank you so much. I am also very sorry for your losses. My other 2 losses happened before it hit me I was preggo so I didn't get too down about it. This time though its so difficult for me. I got 8 positive pregnancy tests, 2 of which were digitals. I was over the moon. I got to be pregnant for 10 days. When I woke and noticed the bleeding I broke down. I couldn't find it in me to get out of bed or even get dressed. Now I'm getting better. Sex drive is still non exsistent but at least I'm up and dressed every morning! I went to the doctors today and I'm having some tests done so hopefully they'll "fix" me. I hope you get your sticky bean this cycle. I'll be looking out for your bfp.


----------



## Aholmberk

Hello Ladies, I'm new, could I join your testing? I'll be testing May 1st. Good Luck all!


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you lovely ladies could help....
> I've been diagnosed today with a UTI, could this be sending my opks crazy?
> They are all over the place this month. Dark and light randomly. No progression. I'd be greatful for any help or advice.
> 
> With a UTI diagnosed no :sex: for me. So with bd in cd13 only and no idea when I ovulate as cm is odd too..... I think in def out already this cycle :cry:
> 
> I don't think a UTI would cause opks to do that. That sounds very strange that they are doing that though.
> Sorry to hear about your UTI...I've gotten them many times, and they are not fun at all.
> How is your cm odd? Maybe you ovulated earlier than expected and caught eggy early! I'm still hopeful for you! I only got to bd one time this cycle too. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying stargazer :flower:
> Cm is quite dry for this stage of cycle and its not clear either, kinda white. But I've been doing a bit of googling and apparently antibiotics can dry up cm.
> And the doc gave me a milder one last week to take until my urine samples were cultured and tested. Which came with a whole new more severe bunch of antibiotics.
> He told me as well to pee after :sex: :blush: I lie flat and still for as long as possible afterwards. Otherwise :spermy: will escape, :haha: what to do....?:shrug:
> I also think UTI and antibiotic might me altering the results of my opks. So between my UTI and DH being ill. It'll be a miracle if I'm pregnant :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was told to pee as well after :sex: because of recurring uti. I have been laying down as well, and am afraid to get another uti. I've been lucky so far, I try to lie down for 10-15 min, then go clean up and hope for the best. I'm afraid that it is not long enough still, to keep them in. :haha: I'm still holding on to some hope that we both get our bfp's this month! If not now, later on in the month, if you have a chance again at the end.
> Keep your chin up! It will happen. :)Click to expand...


I hope so too, thanks for the moral support. Good luck to you too. We will get bfps soon. I have faith. :) xxx


----------



## yellow11

Aholmberk said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm new, could I join your testing? I'll be testing May 1st. Good Luck all!

:wave: welcome to the thread. Good luck. Xx


----------



## stargazer01

Jacquelyn718 said:


> Hi Stargazer! Thank you for continuing this :) I should wait to test until the 3rd, but I might POAS the 1st.... we shall see!

Hi Jacquelyn! You are very welcome, it helps me stay sane as well! :) Good luck testing! :) There is alot of PMA on this thread. :)



Aholmberk said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm new, could I join your testing? I'll be testing May 1st. Good Luck all!

Welcome! Good Luck testing! :)


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> So, here I am, testing in may. I don't have my sex drive back yet but gonna go for it and try to get my bfp again. 3 consecutive losses means doctors for me tomorrow, definately not good. But hey, a girl won't give up right? So can you put me down for testing on the 13th please? Strangly enough I ovulated on uk mothers day last month and got my bfp 2 weeks later. And now, after my loss, my testing day is us mothers day. That scares me. Don't know if that's a good or bad omen. Good luck to everyone and I really hope that nobody goes through what I am now.
> 
> So sorry for your loss :cry: Last month was my fourth consecutive loss :cry: I'm now being tested for a variety of things that could have caused them. I really hope that for both of us it is an easily remedied problem. Doesn't bring back our angels but hopefully we won't have to go through this again. :hugs: If you need a chat at all please just PM me. I know it can be difficult and it feels like no one understands what you're going through when something like this happens. Lots of baby dust and glue to you and hope you get that sticky bean real soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. I am also very sorry for your losses. My other 2 losses happened before it hit me I was preggo so I didn't get too down about it. This time though its so difficult for me. I got 8 positive pregnancy tests, 2 of which were digitals. I was over the moon. I got to be pregnant for 10 days. When I woke and noticed the bleeding I broke down. I couldn't find it in me to get out of bed or even get dressed. Now I'm getting better. Sex drive is still non exsistent but at least I'm up and dressed every morning! I went to the doctors today and I'm having some tests done so hopefully they'll "fix" me. I hope you get your sticky bean this cycle. I'll be looking out for your bfp.Click to expand...

It was similar for me. I got a faint positive on the Saturday and then 3 strong positives on the Sunday and Monday. Woke up Tuesday morning bleeding and woke my husband up through my sobbing. Luckily he managed to drag me to the Drs and explain what had happened because I was pretty much catatonic at that point and they got me in for a blood transfusion etc. I was diagnosed with reactive adjustment disorder yesterday which as my Dr said is just a medical term for grieving, but it was necessary so I could take a little time off and I'm having some tests done. We just have to take each day as it comes and give ourselves time to grieve. We might have only known about them for a short time but they were very much loved. I'll keep an eye out for you BFP too.


----------



## Aimsterfl

Hello everyone. I'm sorry, I messed something up, lol. I created an account today not remembering that I already had one from earlier. That new one was deleted. I still want to join in with you guys for testing if thats ok. Can we delete aholmberk from the first and add this username Aimsterfl. I cant believe I did that! :dohh:


----------



## 28329

Mrsc1003, it's comforting to find someone going through the same thing. Nothing will ever bring back our angels or magicly take away the pain but I believe that fate has something to do with it. Our sticky beans are the ones we are ment to have because they'll have a purpose in life. I just hope and pray that we don't go through it again. We try and try and try because we simply want a baby but I guess nobody said that this journey would be easy.


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone :) my cycles are still a little wonky so if af doesn't arrive before I'll be testing on the 2nd x


----------



## stargazer01

Aimsterfl said:


> Hello everyone. I'm sorry, I messed something up, lol. I created an account today not remembering that I already had one from earlier. That new one was deleted. I still want to join in with you guys for testing if thats ok. Can we delete aholmberk from the first and add this username Aimsterfl. I cant believe I did that! :dohh:

No problem! :)


----------



## stargazer01

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone :) my cycles are still a little wonky so if af doesn't arrive before I'll be testing on the 2nd x

Welcome! Good luck testing! :)


----------



## hidigrl

Hello Ladies! I just wanna say thank you for sharing your TTC stories! It helps to know that there are others out there experiencing everything that you are and know EXACTLY what you are going through. Thank you! 

This will be cycle number 5 for my wife and I. I hope May is our month. I should be testing on the 12th if all goes well. BFP's to you all with lots of :dust:!


----------



## rooster100

hi stargazer af hit me again. can you put me down for the 19th thanks x


----------



## Brandybump

Hi there, please add me for the 18th May! FX to all Xxx


----------



## unxpectedhope

I miss calculated this month. I am actually due on may 3. I always ovulate on cd 15. Always have. This month, for some reason, I o'd on cd 18. I hope that's not a bad thing. Anywho, that puts me on the 3rd now. But, I ordered a plethora of IC's and will start testing as soon as they come in and everyday till either bfp or the witch arrives. Let's hope for the ladder right lol! I'm so nervous as this will be my 5th kid. I was really stern on being done but had a "boo boo" lol recently that resulted in a loss and we adjusted to having another. Sooooo, I guess baby fever kicked in...... Big time!!! This is my second month ttc. Here's hoping my old ass eggs still work lol. ( pardon my French) good luck this month to all and baby dust all around. Salute!!!!! ( holding a glass of apple juice up instead of wine.... Wah!!)


----------



## Gagesmomma

I'm hoping to be one of the bfps in may! Hubbies bday is may 5th & I od (cd 13) today might be early but hoping to give him a great bday surprise!


----------



## onebumpplease

So with a BFN this morning and AF imminent, I am here to join all of you lucky ladies getting a BFP in May :)

Depending on O, I'm hoping to test around 21st May. Oh fx'd


----------



## stargazer01

hidigrl said:


> Hello Ladies! I just wanna say thank you for sharing your TTC stories! It helps to know that there are others out there experiencing everything that you are and know EXACTLY what you are going through. Thank you!
> 
> This will be cycle number 5 for my wife and I. I hope May is our month. I should be testing on the 12th if all goes well. BFP's to you all with lots of :dust:!

:wave: Welcome! Good Luck testing on the 12th! :)


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> hi stargazer af hit me again. can you put me down for the 19th thanks x

I'm so sorry rooster. :hugs: 
I really hope this is it for you this month.


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

Good luck to the new May testers! 
hidigrl, rooster100, Brandybump, unexpectedhope, Gagesmomma, onebumpplease


----------



## stargazer01

unxpectedhope said:


> I miss calculated this month. I am actually due on may 3. I always ovulate on cd 15. Always have. This month, for some reason, I o'd on cd 18. I hope that's not a bad thing. Anywho, that puts me on the 3rd now. But, I ordered a plethora of IC's and will start testing as soon as they come in and everyday till either bfp or the witch arrives. Let's hope for the ladder right lol! I'm so nervous as this will be my 5th kid. I was really stern on being done but had a "boo boo" lol recently that resulted in a loss and we adjusted to having another. Sooooo, I guess baby fever kicked in...... Big time!!! This is my second month ttc. Here's hoping my old ass eggs still work lol. ( pardon my French) good luck this month to all and baby dust all around. Salute!!!!! ( holding a glass of apple juice up instead of wine.... Wah!!)

I switched the dates around for you. Good Luck! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Can I join.

I think if AF hasnt arrived I will be testing on Fiday 11th May

Thanks


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome Jellycat! Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## Gagesmomma

It's so true I was devestated when dh& I lost our first but then I got pregnant with my son the following cycle & if I hadn't lost our 1st we wouldn't have Gage & I can't imagine life with out him. It makes me so sad that we have gone through this hope everyone gets a sticky bean this cycle. Baby dust


----------



## MrsC1003

OK very confused. Have any of you been BBT charting for a while? I started this month. I'm currently on CD14 of what is usually a 35 day cycle. After entering my temp this morning I got dotted cross hairs on CD10. OPK's have all been negative (having been testing daily as I have PCOS and wanted to know if they would be reliable for me and didn't want to miss the surge). CM has been wet/sticky throughout but that isn't unusual for my cycles anyway. I missed a temp on CD12. Have I already ovulated on CD10 or is it likely that I'm still waiting to ovulate? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## ckmijnals

Well, AF decided to show a bit earlier than expected, so no testing for me until the 18th of May...seems epochs away! :(


----------



## daisyr21

Well I find myself in the May thread now. AF got me on saturday buuu:growlmad: But its ok, because May is going to be a good month for us. We close on our house and will be getting ready to start moving! So maybe the baby is going to come with the new phase of our life!! Good Luck to those testing soon. Can you add me for May 24th. It will just be another day to look forward too :flower:


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> OK very confused. Have any of you been BBT charting for a while? I started this month. I'm currently on CD14 of what is usually a 35 day cycle. After entering my temp this morning I got dotted cross hairs on CD10. OPK's have all been negative (having been testing daily as I have PCOS and wanted to know if they would be reliable for me and didn't want to miss the surge). CM has been wet/sticky throughout but that isn't unusual for my cycles anyway. I missed a temp on CD12. Have I already ovulated on CD10 or is it likely that I'm still waiting to ovulate? Thanks in advance xx

I don't temp, and don't know much about it. :shrug: I really hope someone can help you out with it. 



ckmijnals said:


> Well, AF decided to show a bit earlier than expected, so no testing for me until the 18th of May...seems epochs away! :(

Good Luck! :) 



daisyr21 said:


> Well I find myself in the May thread now. AF got me on saturday buuu:growlmad: But its ok, because May is going to be a good month for us. We close on our house and will be getting ready to start moving! So maybe the baby is going to come with the new phase of our life!! Good Luck to those testing soon. Can you add me for May 24th. It will just be another day to look forward too :flower:

Good Luck! :) I hope this is your month. Sounds like you have a busy month! :)


----------



## Hazel28

Getting nervous as test date gets near. I have decided I might have a break if witch comes. To much stress xx


----------



## bbymc

This is my first month in the TWW. Soooo excited to be here! Not likely we'll get a BFP in May but I'm ever hopeful! I'll be testing on the 5th. It can't come soon enough!! 

I've been getting cramps over the last few days. Just feels like my usual period pains. I'm a bit gutted by that!! 

I'll be crossing my fingers for BFPs for you all in May!


----------



## gemmy

MrsC1003 said:


> OK very confused. Have any of you been BBT charting for a while? I started this month. I'm currently on CD14 of what is usually a 35 day cycle. After entering my temp this morning I got dotted cross hairs on CD10. OPK's have all been negative (having been testing daily as I have PCOS and wanted to know if they would be reliable for me and didn't want to miss the surge). CM has been wet/sticky throughout but that isn't unusual for my cycles anyway. I missed a temp on CD12. Have I already ovulated on CD10 or is it likely that I'm still waiting to ovulate? Thanks in advance xx

Hi, the fact that it is dotted means it is not certain and it could all change. It will be a bold line when it decides. Some of your data regarding CM may have made it think you have O, but when you play around with it it soon changes. When you put watery/eggwhite it links it to ov and goes green. Keep adding your temps and keep on with the opks, it's likely that it will change and you will get normal cross lines. I hope that helps, I am no expert. I started in Jan so getting into it, you can see from my link I am waiting for cross hairs even though I had a positive last friday. Good luck!


----------



## kcsandoval

Can I join, testing on May 9th...so excited. Saturday was my first time seeing a postive on my ovulation!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tad confused..
I didn't do my opk's from CD8 when i usually start them..
as i forgot to take them with me when i was with OH :nope:
but i did on CD10 and got a + then i did again yesterday and got
another + and todays is looking like another + .. but from my chart
and temps its saying i O'ed on CD9 :wacko: im abit confused as iv had like
watery cm over the weekend and then i had lotion white yesterday and today
iv got stretchy cloudy stuff.. :wacko: ... whats going on! :(
I had pains on saturday and sunday like sharp pains to me that was O but
im confused why im getting + opk's still


----------



## newlywedgal

Becyboo__x said:


> Tad confused..
> I didn't do my opk's from CD8 when i usually start them..
> as i forgot to take them with me when i was with OH :nope:
> but i did on CD10 and got a + then i did again yesterday and got
> another + and todays is looking like another + .. but from my chart
> and temps its saying i O'ed on CD9 :wacko: im abit confused as iv had like
> watery cm over the weekend and then i had lotion white yesterday and today
> iv got stretchy cloudy stuff.. :wacko: ... whats going on! :(
> I had pains on saturday and sunday like sharp pains to me that was O but
> im confused why im getting + opk's still

It takes a while for the hormone to leave your body, that's why they say no need to keep testing once you detect your surge. Have you tried the digital OPK? I think those may be a tad more accurate. I used the strips one month until I got what I thought was a surge but the digital still had the sad face. I didn't get a smiley face for about 2 days. So I think those strips may pick up the surge on the way up and the way down and for at least a good 5 days it will appear at least as dark as the the test line.

My guess is you ovulated on CD9 per chart or Saturday based on O pain.


----------



## newlywedgal

bbymc said:


> This is my first month in the TWW. Soooo excited to be here! Not likely we'll get a BFP in May but I'm ever hopeful! I'll be testing on the 5th. It can't come soon enough!!
> 
> I've been getting cramps over the last few days. Just feels like my usual period pains. I'm a bit gutted by that!!
> 
> I'll be crossing my fingers for BFPs for you all in May!

I probably shouldn't be in this thread since I am testing this Friday but I started getting period cramps yesterday :-( I usually do days before the witch shows her face so now I'm super nervous:-/


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome bbymc & kcsandoval! Good Luck testing! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

newlywedgal said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Tad confused..
> I didn't do my opk's from CD8 when i usually start them..
> as i forgot to take them with me when i was with OH :nope:
> but i did on CD10 and got a + then i did again yesterday and got
> another + and todays is looking like another + .. but from my chart
> and temps its saying i O'ed on CD9 :wacko: im abit confused as iv had like
> watery cm over the weekend and then i had lotion white yesterday and today
> iv got stretchy cloudy stuff.. :wacko: ... whats going on! :(
> I had pains on saturday and sunday like sharp pains to me that was O but
> im confused why im getting + opk's still
> 
> It takes a while for the hormone to leave your body, that's why they say no need to keep testing once you detect your surge. Have you tried the digital OPK? I think those may be a tad more accurate. I used the strips one month until I got what I thought was a surge but the digital still had the sad face. I didn't get a smiley face for about 2 days. So I think those strips may pick up the surge on the way up and the way down and for at least a good 5 days it will appear at least as dark as the the test line.
> 
> My guess is you ovulated on CD9 per chart or Saturday based on O pain.Click to expand...

I did try the digital ones last cycle i just forgot to get more as we was
going to have a break for a few months but last minute thought we would
keep trying.. :dohh: so i only have IC opk's .. im very confused i know to 
stop testing after first + but i got my first saturday i think but i don't know
how its possible for me to ovulate on CD9 :nope: its abit early thats all
and iv been told after O i shouldn't be getting + opk's :shrug: i never have
before usually i get 2 days of + opk's and then negative but i had watery and
ewcm on the weekend and its now lotion like white stuff :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

Evening ladies,thought id come and join you over here I'll be testing on the 22nd if my cycles decide to be normal this month


----------



## sequeena

mamadonna :hugs: hello! Hope you get your :bfp: on the 22nd!!

5 DPO today and I think I've picked up a bug or something. Without going into too much detail I am on the loo a lot! Being feeling sick too and kept getting stabbing pains in the right of my abdomen earlier on. ick!


----------



## mamadonna

hi sequeena lovely to see you,how you been?i see your trying for another!


----------



## sequeena

mamadonna said:


> hi sequeena lovely to see you,how you been?i see your trying for another!

I am good thank you hun, how are you? :hugs: we were going to wait until 2013 but started a little early. Jo said you're suffering with your thyrod? :( hope this is the month and you get a sticky baba :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah,they thought that maybe that was the reason i couldn't conceive or carry,so i had it removed now just hoping that was the problem,currently having awed tests at the hospital and hopefully I'll get to the bottom of it


----------



## sequeena

mamadonna said:


> Yeah,they thought that maybe that was the reason i couldn't conceive or carry,so i had it removed now just hoping that was the problem,currently having awed tests at the hospital and hopefully I'll get to the bottom of it

Hopefully this is the last hurdle for you! Would love to see you with a bump :D


----------



## hidigrl

Go ahead and take me off of May. I am taking a 3 week hiatus due to having a few rogue follicles left over. Although now that I'm counting I might be testing at the end of the month. I will keep you updated.


----------



## MrsC1003

Welcome to all the new May testers...good luck for your new year babies :dust:

I am showing progression on OPK's :happydance: this is a big deal for me given that I only sporadically ovulate due to PCOS and I'm not currently on any treatment for it. I also have a short leutral phase usually (meaning that even when I do ovulate a fertilised egg doesn't have time to implant before the evil :witch: gets me) usually around CD26 or 27 of a 35 day cycle. I'm currently on CD15 :happydance: so lots of :sex: ing for us and fingers crossed his :spermy: catch my egg and we get a sticky bean. Hoping its true that you're more fertile in the month following an early loss.


----------



## yellow11

Good luck mrsc :hugs: xxx


----------



## 28329

Is so hope that you get your sticky take home this baby MrsC1003. There is a lot of stories of sticky beans after a loss. So maybe we'll both get lucky! 

AFM cd14 and no sign of ovulation. Opks are clearly negative, no progression. I've heard that a positive opk doesn't always happen after a miscarriage. We are at it like rabbits come bed time so let the sperm meet the egg!!


----------



## stargazer01

hidigrl said:


> Go ahead and take me off of May. I am taking a 3 week hiatus due to having a few rogue follicles left over. Although now that I'm counting I might be testing at the end of the month. I will keep you updated.

I took you off the list. Let me know if I can add you later in the month. 

:dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

Unfortunately we're both currently very busy writing dissertations and revising for our final exams (for some reason we both decided to take degrees at the same time) so not quite as at it 'like rabbits' as we'd like to be at this time (quite honestly after having worked a total of 36 hours in 2 days he'd be lucky if I didn't fall asleep mid-way :haha: but hopefully his :spermy: will do their job.


----------



## 28329

MrsC1003 said:


> Unfortunately we're both currently very busy writing dissertations and revising for our final exams (for some reason we both decided to take degrees at the same time) so not quite as at it 'like rabbits' as we'd like to be at this time (quite honestly after having worked a total of 36 hours in 2 days he'd be lucky if I didn't fall asleep mid-way :haha: but hopefully his :spermy: will do their job.

:haha: that says a lot about your DH in that department. Fx'd for you hun.


----------



## Grihababy

Im 10 dpo as of today ... Fingers and toes crossed ... Baby dust to all !! 
will test when af is late ! Maybe saturday ... Its dh bday on 2nd may , hope hope hope to give him a great bday gift with a bfp ... Plz guys keep me in ur prayers :)


----------



## Tristan

I am 2 DPO....planning to test May 7th. This is our first month using OPKs so I am hoping and praying we timed it just right. TWW has just started and I am already tired of waiting! Need time to go by faster!


----------



## Grihababy

MrsC1003 said:


> Unfortunately we're both currently very busy writing dissertations and revising for our final exams (for some reason we both decided to take degrees at the same time) so not quite as at it 'like rabbits' as we'd like to be at this time (quite honestly after having worked a total of 36 hours in 2 days he'd be lucky if I didn't fall asleep mid-way :haha: but hopefully his :spermy: will do their job.

In a similar situation i must say mrsc1003 ! I have 1 more yr to go in my MD ... So really cant go at it all days .. Just doing it while we can and when i don have night calls ! All of it is making my stress levels shoot up :(


----------



## mrs_firsttime

AF due today, feel like period pains but lighter and have had them for 7 days.
a normal cycle would see them only on AF start date. I'm tired , spotty(huge sore vicious spots/not normal for me), hungry but nothing taking my fancy.

took hpk on monday and bfp

am i just trying to make something out of nothing ???


----------



## mrs_firsttime

sorry thats a BPN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my typo error


----------



## Grihababy

mrs_firsttime said:


> AF due today, feel like period pains but lighter and have had them for 7 days.
> a normal cycle would see them only on AF start date. I'm tired , spotty(huge sore vicious spots/not normal for me), hungry but nothing taking my fancy.
> 
> took hpk on monday and bfp
> 
> am i just trying to make something out of nothing ???



Hey ur not out till the af actually shows ! So be positive !


----------



## mrs_firsttime

is it poss to feel like af is on its way but then it not actually come??


----------



## Grihababy

mrs_firsttime said:


> is it poss to feel like af is on its way but then it not actually come??

 Yeah i think so many of the tww symptoms say they feel crampy and as if af is approaching only to be pleasantly surprised by a bfp !


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers! Good Luck!

Grihababy
Tristan
mrs_firsttime


:dust:


----------



## sequeena

With my son I didn't realise I was pregnant. I always had AF pains leading up to the actual thing. Same with my son. Had the pains days before, then when I finally tested when I was a week late I got my :bfp:. Couldn't believe it! So yes it is possible!

My OH wanted me to test today. The first time EVER he has actively encouraged me to test. I tried to tell him it was too early but he would have none of it. :bfn: of course :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Are you charting sequeena or just goin with the flow?


----------



## sequeena

I'm only going by what online calculators are telling me so yes going with the flow xx


----------



## mamadonna

Sometimes the best way,sometimes temping can add more stress x


----------



## 28329

I got a bfp last cycle and for 3 days I had intense af cramps. Was sure she was coming early. I tested and bfp so very possible. Unfortunately the rest of my story doesn't end well but I say its a good sign.


----------



## yellow11

Odd.... I don't think I have ovulated this month. I normally have unbearably sore bbs this time in my cycle. And they are not even slightly sensitive. Also getting awful cramps in my left hand side. Really sharp stabbing. Made me fall to my knees earlier. Then just went away. No cm and no postive opk this month but I was on antibiotics... And only 1 bd, on cycle day 13..... My body is weird..... :shrug:


----------



## 4MrsCoyle3

Hi - can I join this thread? I'm planning to test may 3rd. Was wondering if maybe someone can give some advice to point to when I actually O'd this month? I'm not sure to be honest, but I'm always relatively predictible lol


----------



## stargazer01

4MrsCoyle3 said:


> Hi - can I join this thread? I'm planning to test may 3rd. Was wondering if maybe someone can give some advice to point to when I actually O'd this month? I'm not sure to be honest, but I'm always relatively predictible lol

Welcome! Good Luck testing! :)
When is AF due for you? On the 3rd? I'd say approx. 2 weeks before af is due, around April 19. Hope that helps, it is hard to pinpoint though, depending on your luteal phase. :flower:

:dust:


----------



## jbk

Hi! Can I join! AF is due May 16th so I am thinking since i have 17 tests lol that I am going to test May 12-AF! I really feel good about this month! I fnally got a VERY positive ovulation test and it was my first! :dust: to everyone! Lets all get the :bfp: this month!! Stay away :witch:!!


----------



## mrs_firsttime

so AF due yesterday. BFN this morning with fmu so not entirely sure what to think. ache a little and feel a bit spaced out lol.


----------



## 28329

Yellow, different is good. I wish you soooo much luck.


----------



## EJPerkins

I'm pretty sure i didnt ovulate this cycle.. ive been temping and no temp increase, so im feeling pretty out this month, but im ok with since dh and i are having some problems.. gonna take a cpl mths off and work on us first..
gl to all you girls tho.. 
ill still be on here once and while to check on u girls..
:dust:


----------



## sequeena

Evening ladies xx

I've got that dull aches that usually starts about a week before AF is due :( but not going to worry too much as I had the same symptoms when pregnant with Thomas.


----------



## sugarstar84

Hello again! AF arrived yesterday---Put me down for May 20th please! thanks Stargazer! I love that you do this list! Its fun!!! :)

:dust: to all!


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry sugarstar


----------



## jbk

sugarstar84 said:


> Hello again! AF arrived yesterday---Put me down for May 20th please! thanks Stargazer! I love that you do this list! Its fun!!! :)
> 
> :dust: to all!

:( sorry to hear that!!


----------



## 28329

So sorry af got you sugarstar.


----------



## New2Bumps

Could you add me please? Testing on 9th started 2ww a few days back x

Good luck ladies x 

:dust:


----------



## 4MrsCoyle3

stargazer01 said:


> 4MrsCoyle3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi - can I join this thread? I'm planning to test may 3rd. Was wondering if maybe someone can give some advice to point to when I actually O'd this month? I'm not sure to be honest, but I'm always relatively predictible lol
> 
> Welcome! Good Luck testing! :)
> When is AF due for you? On the 3rd? I'd say approx. 2 weeks before af is due, around April 19. Hope that helps, it is hard to pinpoint though, depending on your luteal phase. :flower:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

um..God (this is the bit I hate lol) I had EWcm on 18th, 19th and 20th, then got sticky for two days, then creamy now dry :blush: My AF lasts 3 days without fail and my cycle (if you count it at 5 days long like my dr insists on doing) is 27 days in total. Last AF was 8 - 11th (but again doctor is insisting 8th - 13th!!) - we bd'd 18th and 19th, but then he was on nights....so fingers crossed. I figured (I only chart CM as I have high body temp naturally) I ovulated on 19th? But Doctor is insisting 22nd (DH hopes Doctor is right as he wants wee girl baby and heard that helps!!). We're switching Doctor lol I've been prescribed vitamin b complex to lengthen my cyle and folic acid "just because"..he also advised taking a fertility vitamin with "agnus Castus" in it, so am taking 2000mg of Vitex every day. Whew...sorry if that was long winded, but I'm new here and not sure how much to share lol :wacko:


----------



## Hazel28

I was weak and tested today BFN so bit gutted. Just hoping I did it too early as not late yet.


----------



## 4MrsCoyle3

It's too tempting to test early isn't it??? I refuse to buy any tests until the day before I want to actually use them - then I let myself use one before bed lol FX for you xxx


----------



## 28329

I just got my positive opk :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Sorry to hear that af arrived sugarstar! Grr! :hugs:

Well still having aches here but this is both a normal af and pregnancy sign for me.


----------



## TtcfirstDD

Hey there! :) may i join? 
first of all, how are you ladies? Im due for AF in 3 days, we have litterally BD'd every night this momth (tmi). I have been having some wierd symptoms that i'd like to share with you. Cant remember what day specifically they happened though. I have been dreaming very vividly, one dream i remember particually well was, long story short, in the dream i was in labor, about to have a water birth in a swimmimg pool at the ER, and the doctor told me i had to wait because i was 18th in line. So i walked inside and tried to get someone to help me bc the baby was COMING, and found my grampa on the floor dying... :( wierd dream that scared me lol. Now, symptoms that ive been having is extreme thirst, hunger pains at 5 am where i have to eat something or i cant fall back asleep, cramps that stopped around 6 dpo, slight nausea when im hungry, mood swings, increased libido, and lack of pms symptoms.. Which is not normal for me. i hope these are good signs and its a sticky bfp! It would be nice to be an expecting mommy for mothers day! tons of babydust to us all and i have a good feeling that may is,all of our month! :)


----------



## jbk

28329 said:


> I just got my positive opk :happydance:

Congrats!! I got mine yesterday!! :D


----------



## 28329

Fx'd jbk. I'll keep my eye out for your bfp. I usually ovulate on cd 13 but I can't complain about a positive opk just 2 weeks after my loss.


----------



## jbk

I got FXed for you too!! No nothing to be upset about there!! I had the +opk on cycle day 20! I will definitely post a big BFP when I get one :D


----------



## 28329

I'm sure you'll get your bfp.


----------



## jbk

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

EJPerkins - I hope you get things sorted out with your dh. :flower: I think ttc can make things even more stressful on a relationship. 

Sugarstar - Sorry af came. Here's to a new cycle with a brand new chance for your bfp! :) 

Hazel28 - :hugs: Could very well e too early for testing! Hang in there! 

28329 - That's good news, on the positive opk! I'm so sorry for your losses. I hope eveything works out for you soon. Fx


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and good luck to our new testers this month!

jbk
sugarstar84
New2Bumps
TtcfirstDD


----------



## yellow11

Hey stargazer.how are you? How's your symptom spotting doing? X


----------



## Grihababy

Could u add me too plz ? For the 1st ?


----------



## BERGERSMOM

7th month trying ... Hopeful as can be. Chronic symptom spotter ... So every month brings stress.
I truly feel like every month is my month ... Alas no :bfp: yet.

I test May 1st at 12 dpo. 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## isela

please add me on may 13th thank you...


----------



## kcsandoval

I know this might be LOTS Of TMI but here goes. Yesterday me and DH were, well, you know, DTD, and I started to bleed. Nothing that should scare me, but still I wonder what we did wrong. My DH got scared and told me no sex until we test (which will be 5/9). Today morning I went to the restroom and I found more discharge (which I'm having pretty much every day). Has this happened to anyone??


----------



## newlywedgal

BFN. On to May...


----------



## hylokitty321

just wanna share my story...
me and my hubby were having unprotected sex for about 6 months... (we werent trying, but just didnt mind if we got pregnant) so back in dec last year, i changed my diet and started to eat really healthy.. i stopped drinking coke and frizzy pops, stop eating fast food (mcdonalds - the meat has hormones injected)
started to eat more fruits and veggies.. drank more water.. also around christmas one of my friends gave me royal jelly as a present... she just gave it to me b/c she said it'll help with overall health. I used to take a spoon every morning at the end of december.. used to take it on an empty stomach then drank water after... well in january i got my period january 21, however when february came, I did not get my period, i took a test and got a BFP. i really really think that the fact that i ate healthy and ate the royal jelly in the mornings, i think that really helped. i am now 14 weeks far.. and the baby is doing good =) just thought i'd share in case any of you ladies want to try that. 
Good luck to you all


----------



## sequeena

kcsandoval said:


> I know this might be LOTS Of TMI but here goes. Yesterday me and DH were, well, you know, DTD, and I started to bleed. Nothing that should scare me, but still I wonder what we did wrong. My DH got scared and told me no sex until we test (which will be 5/9). Today morning I went to the restroom and I found more discharge (which I'm having pretty much every day). Has this happened to anyone??

He probably hit your cervix a little hard xx same happens to me :flower:


----------



## kcsandoval

sequeena said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> I know this might be LOTS Of TMI but here goes. Yesterday me and DH were, well, you know, DTD, and I started to bleed. Nothing that should scare me, but still I wonder what we did wrong. My DH got scared and told me no sex until we test (which will be 5/9). Today morning I went to the restroom and I found more discharge (which I'm having pretty much every day). Has this happened to anyone??
> 
> He probably hit your cervix a little hard xx same happens to me :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! Well, I should say that to my husband so he would get a kick out of it! You were to hard honey! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

kcsandoval said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> I know this might be LOTS Of TMI but here goes. Yesterday me and DH were, well, you know, DTD, and I started to bleed. Nothing that should scare me, but still I wonder what we did wrong. My DH got scared and told me no sex until we test (which will be 5/9). Today morning I went to the restroom and I found more discharge (which I'm having pretty much every day). Has this happened to anyone??
> 
> He probably hit your cervix a little hard xx same happens to me :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Well, I should say that to my husband so he would get a kick out of it! You were to hard honey! :haha:Click to expand...

My OH always get a big smug when it happens :rofl:


----------



## dizzy65

ill be testing on the 8th of may :)


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> Hey stargazer.how are you? How's your symptom spotting doing? X

I'm ok... started brown spotting today, think af is on her way. :( Usually I get brown spotting a couple of days before af arrives. How are you? Any new symptoms?


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers! Good Luck to you all!! :dust:

Grihababy
BERGERSMOM
isela
kcsandoval
dizzy65


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey stargazer.how are you? How's your symptom spotting doing? X
> 
> I'm ok... started brown spotting today, think af is on her way. :( Usually I get brown spotting a couple of days before af arrives. How are you? Any new symptoms?Click to expand...

:hugs: hope it surprises you hun. Fxed xxx
I have absolutely no symptoms this cycle. Bar some severe stabbing pains yesterday morning. Nothing. Nada. Not even the usual tww sore bbs. :wacko: 
Feel like testing. But I know it'll be a bfn :(


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey stargazer.how are you? How's your symptom spotting doing? X
> 
> I'm ok... started brown spotting today, think af is on her way. :( Usually I get brown spotting a couple of days before af arrives. How are you? Any new symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: hope it surprises you hun. Fxed xxx
> I have absolutely no symptoms this cycle. Bar some severe stabbing pains yesterday morning. Nothing. Nada. Not even the usual tww sore bbs. :wacko:
> Feel like testing. But I know it'll be a bfn :(Click to expand...

I hope you get a nice surprise as well! Hmmm, if you have no sore bbs and usually have them, I'd say that is a good sign! I've heard others say that they got their bfp's with no symptoms and they usually got them with af. I hope this is it for you!! :)


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey stargazer.how are you? How's your symptom spotting doing? X
> 
> I'm ok... started brown spotting today, think af is on her way. :( Usually I get brown spotting a couple of days before af arrives. How are you? Any new symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: hope it surprises you hun. Fxed xxx
> I have absolutely no symptoms this cycle. Bar some severe stabbing pains yesterday morning. Nothing. Nada. Not even the usual tww sore bbs. :wacko:
> Feel like testing. But I know it'll be a bfn :(Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get a nice surprise as well! Hmmm, if you have no sore bbs and usually have them, I'd say that is a good sign! I've heard others say that they got their bfp's with no symptoms and they usually got them with af. I hope this is it for you!! :)Click to expand...


:shrug:
Who knows... I think I may not of ovulated, not getting my hopes up for a bfp. Will take it if I fer it though :) 
Is it not a bit early for af spotting for you? Any other symptoms? 
Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey stargazer.how are you? How's your symptom spotting doing? X
> 
> I'm ok... started brown spotting today, think af is on her way. :( Usually I get brown spotting a couple of days before af arrives. How are you? Any new symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: hope it surprises you hun. Fxed xxx
> I have absolutely no symptoms this cycle. Bar some severe stabbing pains yesterday morning. Nothing. Nada. Not even the usual tww sore bbs. :wacko:
> Feel like testing. But I know it'll be a bfn :(Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get a nice surprise as well! Hmmm, if you have no sore bbs and usually have them, I'd say that is a good sign! I've heard others say that they got their bfp's with no symptoms and they usually got them with af. I hope this is it for you!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :shrug:
> Who knows... I think I may not of ovulated, not getting my hopes up for a bfp. Will take it if I fer it though :)
> Is it not a bit early for af spotting for you? Any other symptoms?
> XxxClick to expand...

It may or may not be a little early for af spotting. My cycles can be anywhere from 28-32 days. First day of this cycle was March 30. 
I have sore bbs, but that is very normal for me. I just feel as though the :witch: is on her way. I'm afraid I will have to just try again. I am alright with that surprisingly. Maybe it is because of the thought of a Christmas birthday for a lo. I would have been excited all the same if I would be preggers though. :) 
I so hopeful that you get yours this cycle!


----------



## littlemisscie

Hey! Just checkin in. Im 13dpo and was really hopeful with lots of symptoms but Im starting to lose hope :/ Tryin to stay positive.


----------



## sarahbear398

Decided I should join the May thread since the :witch: showed her ugly face in April. :( but hopefully we will have better luck this month. I have a Dr apt on Monday. I'm so nervous. If all goes well this month ill be testing on the 22nd. Fxed!


----------



## yellow11

littlemisscie said:


> Hey! Just checkin in. Im 13dpo and was really hopeful with lots of symptoms but Im starting to lose hope :/ Tryin to stay positive.

Goog luck hun, fxed. Hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## yellow11

:wave: hello New may testers.
Welcome and good luck. Hope this is your lucky cycle. 
I'm predicting lots of :bfp: over here this month, so hope you're all ready :haha: 
:dust:


----------



## FlowerPower11

Hi everyone! Jumping from the April thread to this one...
Stargazer - could you put me down for the 25th? AF due 24th but she shows quite late in the day so just wanna see what happens - shes been like clockwork lately.
Gonna try and relax a bit more this month and have fun with the old:sex: LOL!!!
The last few months have been so stressful for one reason or another and me and OH are just ready to take things a bit easier and just look after ourselves.
Good luck to you all....fingers crossed we get our :bfp: !!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## 28329

I'm either 1dpo or ovulating today. I started getting ovulation pain yesterday afternoon and today they're still there. So I'm either ovulating or I have and its left pain behind. We'll see. I am temping but I won't go off that too much, only started 3 days ago.


----------



## yellow11

Hope this is your lucky sticky cycle hun :hugs: Xxxx


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much. And I have everything crossed for you. Hope may bring us some nice dark pink lines.


----------



## MizzKoffel

So I'm in my 2ww. I just wanted to post my symptoms dpo. Maybe you girls can give me some insight. =]

First I wanna say before this cycle even started I had a good feeling about this month. I looked at my fiance and said "babe, I think next month is our month." I don't know what made me feel that way but I did. 

Anyway.. we bd'd almost everyday this cycle since AF ended.. which is new for us. 

But here goes..
1 DPO- Just some cramps and twinges.

2 DPO- Same. BD was a little painful.

3 DPO- Burning cramps. Dry cm, cp-high and soft. Fiance said my lady parts felt diff and was really dry, that's unusual for me.

4 DPO- Dry cm, start of day [I work nights] spotted once when I wiped then it was gone. Cp still high, soft. Middle of day was STARVING. Joints ached and arm muscles were sore [don't know if related or not.] Super tired. Took a 5 hour nap went back to bedan hour later for 5 hours, still feel like I haven't slept.

5 DPO- Slight nausea, heartburn, tired. Abundant white, creamy CM. CP still high and soft. Cervix feels different, not as wide, more round? Weird. I think my boobs are kinda achy but could be me imagining things. Lol

Anybody experience similar? Does it sound promising? Felt like I was gonna start AF yesterday but not due for 2 weeks.. [40ish day cycle.]


----------



## MizzKoffel

Oh yeah and just before spotting on 4 DPO had some burning pokes/pinches same side as o pain just before the spotting also cramping the entire day.


----------



## DooDah

Hey :) af is due on the 10th for me but can you put me down to test for the 8th please? Really want this to be my month :dust:


----------



## MizzKoffel

AF is due sometime around the 15th but I'm testing first on the 5th cuz I o'd early. =]


----------



## yellow11

28329 said:


> Thank you so much. And I have everything crossed for you. Hope may bring us some nice dark pink lines.

Aww I wish so much.... Pink lines are in my dreams. 
We are gonna crack it this month. I know it xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck to our new May testers!

sarahbear398
FlowerPower11
DooDah
MizzKoffel

:dust:​


----------



## yellow11

Welcome ladies. Good luck xx


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> I'm either 1dpo or ovulating today. I started getting ovulation pain yesterday afternoon and today they're still there. So I'm either ovulating or I have and its left pain behind. We'll see. I am temping but I won't go off that too much, only started 3 days ago.

By my temperatures (which shot up this morning) and the ovulation pain I'm guessing I'm 1 or 2 DPO so we can do the two week wait together. Here's hoping for sticky beans for us and all the other ladies here. Lots of :babydust: to you (and keeping some for myself :haha:) x


----------



## MrsC1003

Stargazer - could you adjust my test day because I seem to ovulated much earlier than I was expecting. Could you put it as the 10th please. x


----------



## 28329

yellow11 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. And I have everything crossed for you. Hope may bring us some nice dark pink lines.
> 
> Aww I wish so much.... Pink lines are in my dreams.
> We are gonna crack it this month. I know it xxxClick to expand...

I sure hope so! The doctor wants a scan of my womb and ovaries. I'm hoping that the scan isn't for a few weeks and they see a little something there. May be wishful thinking on my part. But a girl can hope right? :haha:
I'm keeping my eyes out for your good news and I'm urging for it to happen for you.


----------



## yellow11

I hope they see a little sticky bubba in there when they scan. 
Oh I hope I get some good news, if not this cycle, def next. Only one bd this cycle and with the uti and antibiotics I'm not hopeful but I have another cycle this month, I have a good feeling about may. It's def gonna be a lucky month. :)
So glad to see you're Ovulating hun. I really have all my fingers crossed for you. Xxxx


----------



## 28329

When your body is concentrating on fighting infection or illness it doesn't try to fight off implantation. It only takes one spermy hun so once is enough. Our bodies are amazing so keep the faith. Last cycle I'd almost lost hope completely then 2 days later bfp. So now I'm so positive and know I'll be pregnant before long! 


Oh, MrsC I'm so crossing my fingers and toes for you. Going through the tww together will be a privilege. Let's get our sticky flashies together!!


----------



## Jellycat

I'm out AF has come early


----------



## markswife10

I will be testing around the 29th, a day before my birthday. Hopefully I will get a nice sticky bean for my birthday.


----------



## MrsC1003

Yellow11 - 28329 is right...it only takes one little spermy so once is enough. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

28329 - At the start of this month I wasn't feeling very confident especially after the loss but now I'm just really excited and positive. Everything is just going right this month. I ovulated on my own at a decent stage in my cycle (previously had very short leutral phases). Despite tiredness hubby and I were able to BD every day that I was showing fertile signs and I'm just really upbeat. Chances are my hopes will be dashed at the end of this wait but at least I'm starting it positive which is more than I usually do. So hoping this is the month for both me and you and we can have some lovely new year babies.

Jellycat - I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I'm so sorry about the witch jellycat. She's so very evil. 



MrsC, I'm feeling positive myself. I've had the most amount of ewcm I've ever got in 9 months of trying, we've bd at the right times and for some reason I'm pretty excited. The loss crushed me but 2 weeks later I'm positive about my journey to my may bfp. We'll both do it and it'll be our take home babies.


----------



## sequeena

I'm sorry jellycat :(

I'll be following you shortly I think :( I had some spotting earlier and got excited but now there's more blood (not af just more spotting) and my belly has got that deep ache and I'm sure AF is on her way.


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 - I think either way its good we can be positive and excited, especially after everything that's happened. I'm still gutted and 18 days clearly isn't enough time for me to have entirely moved on (but not sure I'll ever stop missing any of my angels). But at least we are able to carry on with TTC and feel positive about it. Its so easy to sink into a depressive state when TTC and nothing is happening (or anything that does happen doesn't end well). Now Mr Stork, please remember my address and 28329's address and give us sticky beans!! Love the pic of the snake btw...I have a bloodred corn snake whose 3


----------



## 28329

That's my baby called colin. He died in november, just wasn't eating. We now have another corn snake, a mexican black, a hognose and a reticulated python. The corn snake has trouble shedding and can't get it off the tip of her tail so it's going to drop off. Plus, we have a basc mobitor and 3 bearded dragons. Plenty other pets but no time to mention them. Lol. I think you're right, we will never stop missing or grieving for our angels. They were very much loved. We will never get over any loss, just learn how to cope with it. If mr storky can hear us I'd very much like to be on team blue if not too much trouble :) I sure hope that we're just a couple weeks away from our sticky bfp's. I'm rooting for ya hunnie.


----------



## Jellycat

:dust: to all

Sequeena - it maybe not AF arriving , I had spotting and pmt type symptoms the first month of being pregnant. Hope the witch stays away for you ;-)


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> That's my baby called colin. He died in november, just wasn't eating. We now have another corn snake, a mexican black, a hognose and a reticulated python. The corn snake has trouble shedding and can't get it off the tip of her tail so it's going to drop off. Plus, we have a basc mobitor and 3 bearded dragons. Plenty other pets but no time to mention them. Lol. I think you're right, we will never stop missing or grieving for our angels. They were very much loved. We will never get over any loss, just learn how to cope with it. If mr storky can hear us I'd very much like to be on team blue if not too much trouble :) I sure hope that we're just a couple weeks away from our sticky bfp's. I'm rooting for ya hunnie.

Aww poor Colin :-( sometimes these things just happen. Lyra (our corn) had trouble shedding the tip of her tail and it dropped off but she's fine, we just had to make sure we kept it clean using iodine spray. We now use something called ShedAid that has really helped her and she doesn't have problems anymore, even with the amount she's shedding atm being in her growth spurt, so might help yours before the tip drops off (if the tip hasn't already died).


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 & 28329 - Keep the faith it will happen for you both!! I love your pma! 

Welcome to our new May testers
newlywedgal, markswife10 

Jellycat - :hugs: so sorry!


----------



## 28329

MrsC1003 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> That's my baby called colin. He died in november, just wasn't eating. We now have another corn snake, a mexican black, a hognose and a reticulated python. The corn snake has trouble shedding and can't get it off the tip of her tail so it's going to drop off. Plus, we have a basc mobitor and 3 bearded dragons. Plenty other pets but no time to mention them. Lol. I think you're right, we will never stop missing or grieving for our angels. They were very much loved. We will never get over any loss, just learn how to cope with it. If mr storky can hear us I'd very much like to be on team blue if not too much trouble :) I sure hope that we're just a couple weeks away from our sticky bfp's. I'm rooting for ya hunnie.
> 
> Aww poor Colin :-( sometimes these things just happen. Lyra (our corn) had trouble shedding the tip of her tail and it dropped off but she's fine, we just had to make sure we kept it clean using iodine spray. We now use something called ShedAid that has really helped her and she doesn't have problems anymore, even with the amount she's shedding atm being in her growth spurt, so might help yours before the tip drops off (if the tip hasn't already died).Click to expand...

Unfortunately the tip is already dead. She was an experiment when we bought her. Got her so cheap. Couldn't get off a big bit of skin and was shedding again. She was very underweight and triangle shaped, her spine was so visable. We was going to buy some shedaid but got a tip from the man in the reptile shop. We put her in a pillow case that was dunked in warm water, wrung it out and put her in it. Then we put her in the pillow case in her tank for an hour and then let her out. We found some skin in the case and within an hour she'd finished the rest. She has no problems now. Does it all in one apart from the tip but has a habbit of doing a poo in it so we have to throw it away :( Now she feeds once every 7 days and is looking great!


----------



## 28329

stargazer01 said:


> MrsC1003 & 28329 - Keep the faith it will happen for you both!! I love your pma!

Thank you! Gotta keep the pma. You will be putting flashies next to mine and MrsC's names in a couple weeks. And next to yours too!! :)


----------



## 4MrsCoyle3

:growlmad: cramping has started today. AF is on her way. Only thing that's different is I've had no CM AT ALL since 3 DPO??? But all is is feeling all systems go - for instance, I should be in bed (half past midnight) and I'm wide awake!!! That's regular as clockwork 3-4 days until AF, then I sleep like a cat lol


----------



## Sweetp79

Im testing May 13th!


----------



## MamfaJane

Hey Everyone, AF showed up for me today, as expected :( If I ovulate on CD17 again on this round of Clomid, I should be testing on 28 May. Good luck to all the May testers, hope we all get our BFP's this month


----------



## yellow11

MamfaJane said:


> Hey Everyone, AF showed up for me today, as expected :( If I ovulate on CD17 again on this round of Clomid, I should be testing on 28 May. Good luck to all the May testers, hope we all get our BFP's this month

:wave: welcome. Good luck this cycle. Fxed for you :dust:


----------



## 28329

Its may tomorrow. Who has the first bfp? Getting excited.


----------



## Medzi

I would love to be added! I'll be testing May 12 :)


----------



## Old Bear

Hello, I&#8217;m out for April so may as well join May!

OPK&#8217;s are going out the window and I am going to try and chill out about everything. 

I have one CBD in my drawer and I have a firm resolve to not use it unless I am officially late!! It&#8217;s too hard seeing BFN's every day but convincing myself they could be wrong.

Right, the witch will be due on the 29th. So can you put me down for the 30th please? 

Thanks :)

Oh and good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## TtcfirstDD

Hi ladies! :) af is 1 day late so far and if she doesnt show today, im gonna test tomorrow morning. :) talk about excited! :) GL to you all as well!


----------



## 28329

Omg, how have you not tested? Lol.


----------



## yellow11

Wow I know. Id be peeing on every stick I could get my hands on :rofl:


----------



## TtcfirstDD

Lol i used my dh as an excuse not to. He wants to be there,for everything. Even the test. So i just announced,to him saturday that i think i am. Now, trying not to tell him before my missed period that i think i am, that was harrrddd lol. We both agreed to test tmorrow morning if af stays away :) its hard not to test tho, u bet! Lol


----------



## 28329

My DF hasn't a clue of the amount of tests I've done. :rofl: I so can't wait!! Eeek.


----------



## daisyr21

I'm on cycle day 10 and I don't ovulate till about cd 21.. This is boring!!! LOL


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Hey ladies- I need your opinion, two days ago I bought some cheapo Walgreens pregnancy test, not realizing they were blue dye, as I've heard those have bad evap stories. At 9 dpo right after I bought them I took a test, and it almost looked positive, but maybe more like an evap line. Then yesterday I took an pink dye one I had from last month with a fmu, and the test faulted! Not even the test line turned- how frusterating:dohh: so then, maybe an hour later I got barely enough pee out to take another one, and it was bfn. So later in the day, I couldnt resist, I pee'd on another blue dye- and within one minute it showed a tiny thin blue line, to the point I cried, but as the test started to dry, it like almost went away, so I was over it. Then I took it apart, and once it completely dried, it's definitely there.... That was my last test, so I'll try to get more today, but of course my mind is obsessing over it in my mind! What do you girls think?:shrug:


----------



## FlowerPower11

Old Bear said:


> Hello, Im out for April so may as well join May!
> 
> OPKs are going out the window and I am going to try and chill out about everything.
> 
> I have one CBD in my drawer and I have a firm resolve to not use it unless I am officially late!! Its too hard seeing BFN's every day but convincing myself they could be wrong.
> 
> Right, the witch will be due on the 29th. So can you put me down for the 30th please?
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Oh and good luck to everyone this month!

Old Bear - I feel the same, admitedly this is only our 2nd month of ttc rather than ntnp for the last 3 or 4 months but I got myself so worked up, working out when I'd be OV'ing - convincing myself there was no way we could have missed it, symptom spotting, planning future events around me possibly being preggers - then to get AF right on time argh! So I'm day CD 5 now and we've already started making plans for next couple of months and I'm not thinking 'ooh but will I b able to drink? What if I have a bump by then? What if we can't afford to do that because of saving for baby stuff? I'm not even gonna look at the calender to think about when I might be ov'ing -we're just gonna look after ourselves and :sex: when we like and if it happens it happens!!!


----------



## 28329

Jacquelyn718 said:


> Hey ladies- I need your opinion, two days ago I bought some cheapo Walgreens pregnancy test, not realizing they were blue dye, as I've heard those have bad evap stories. At 9 dpo right after I bought them I took a test, and it almost looked positive, but maybe more like an evap line. Then yesterday I took an pink dye one I had from last month with a fmu, and the test faulted! Not even the test line turned- how frusterating:dohh: so then, maybe an hour later I got barely enough pee out to take another one, and it was bfn. So later in the day, I couldnt resist, I pee'd on another blue dye- and within one minute it showed a tiny thin blue line, to the point I cried, but as the test started to dry, it like almost went away, so I was over it. Then I took it apart, and once it completely dried, it's definitely there.... That was my last test, so I'll try to get more today, but of course my mind is obsessing over it in my mind! What do you girls think?:shrug:

Have you any picture? Sounds like you've been tricked by evil blue dye if the line was thin. A bfp on blue dye is thick. Test again with another pink dye. I hope I'm wrong though. Good luck.


----------



## kt_bee

Hello everyone! currently 9dpo, can you please put me down to test on May 10th? AF suppose to arrive May 9th - thought I'd take my chances and bit the bullet and wait till that time instead of testing earlier.

Baby dust to all the love ladies! I do have a quick question though, has anyone experienced cramping from ov day right through? I've been cramping for what feels like everyday since I O'd with the exception of maybe one or two days without.


----------



## Grihababy

Af got me


----------



## teamstanlick

Hello ladies,

I'm new to this site. I searched "Testing in May" and found you! Hope you don't mind if I join?

A little about me:
TTC since Aug 2011
MC November 2011
MC January 2012

I am currently on 9DPO and have a bit of a headache but no "symptoms" to really speak of.

My BBT dropped .10 yesterday and .10 again today. I thought yesterday's was an implantation dip (or rather, I'd hoped it was) but with the dip again today I'm not so sure.

Thoughts on whether I can expect AF in 4 days? I'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## littlemisscie

AF is due any day now. Should start spotting soon but nothing yet. Hope she stays away.


----------



## stargazer01

Sorry that I've been mia the last few days! I've been pretty sick with a fever, body aches and a nasty cough. I'm starting to feel a little better, so hopefully I can keep things updated now! 

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to the new May testers! Good Luck ladies! 

kt_bee
Old Bear
medzi
Sweetp79
MamfaJane

:dust:


----------



## teamstanlick

stargazer01 said:


> Welcome to the new May testers! Good Luck ladies!
> 
> kt_bee
> Old Bear
> medzi
> Sweetp79
> MamfaJane
> 
> :dust:

Do you mind if I join the May testers?


----------



## stargazer01

I unfortunately had a visit from the :witch: this afternoon. :( On to a new cycle of trying! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## kt_bee

stargazer01 said:


> I unfortunately had a visit from the :witch: this afternoon. :( On to a new cycle of trying! Good Luck everyone!

So sorry to hear! :hugs: hopefully next month is your month!!!:dust::spermy:


----------



## littlemisscie

stargazer01 said:


> I unfortunately had a visit from the :witch: this afternoon. :( On to a new cycle of trying! Good Luck everyone!

:hugs: I think I'm going to be out this month too. June seems so far away...


----------



## 28329

Get better real soon stargazer! Missed you.


----------



## 28329

Oh no stargazer. Evil witch, I hate her. I'm so sorry!!


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> I unfortunately had a visit from the :witch: this afternoon. :( On to a new cycle of trying! Good Luck everyone!

:hugs: so so sorry hun. :hugs:
i really hope may is your lucky month. next go will be it. xxx
sorry you've not been well either. poor you :flower:
hope you're ok. massive :hug:
xxxxxxx


----------



## gemmy

teamstanlick said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this site. I searched "Testing in May" and found you! Hope you don't mind if I join?
> 
> A little about me:
> TTC since Aug 2011
> MC November 2011
> MC January 2012
> 
> I am currently on 9DPO and have a bit of a headache but no "symptoms" to really speak of.
> 
> My BBT dropped .10 yesterday and .10 again today. I thought yesterday's was an implantation dip (or rather, I'd hoped it was) but with the dip again today I'm not so sure.
> 
> Thoughts on whether I can expect AF in 4 days? I'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow!

Hi, sorry about your m/cs - I hope this is your month. Do you have a chart to stalk? GL, I'm hoping my temp goes up too. I am a few days behind you. :dust:


----------



## 28329

Yellow..... :hi:


----------



## yellow11

:wave: hi hun. How you doing? Xx


----------



## 28329

I'm doing good. Although I think my baby bearded dragon is dying :( Got my temp spike today but I'm convinced my ticker is right!!


----------



## gemmy

stargazer01 said:


> I unfortunately had a visit from the :witch: this afternoon. :( On to a new cycle of trying! Good Luck everyone!

Oh no, sorry to hear this, hope you get your bfp next cycle :dust:


----------



## gemmy

teamstanlick said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new May testers! Good Luck ladies!
> 
> kt_bee
> Old Bear
> medzi
> Sweetp79
> MamfaJane
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Do you mind if I join the May testers?Click to expand...

let stargazer know the date in may you wish to be added to, think she overlooked your posts with being ill and af. Good luck!


----------



## yellow11

28329 said:


> I'm doing good. Although I think my baby bearded dragon is dying :( Got my temp spike today but I'm convinced my ticker is right!!

Oh dear :( how old is he? My sisters one died recently, he was just over 4 years old. They got two Chinese water dragons to replace him and they have a tank the size of my wardrobe. :shock:
Yay for ovulation, did you get much bding in this cycle?
Xxxx


----------



## 28329

He's only about 12 weeks old. His brother is ok. And I have a perfectly healthy 6 month old. I'm sure he'll be dead by morning. We bd on cd's 5, 10, 12 13,15,16,18 and today cd 19. If my ticker is right then its a good job lot of bd. But if I ovulated yesterday we missed the day before ovulation.


----------



## littlemisscie

Can someone help me? Ha. I had my chemical in march and ever since then my cycles have been messed up. I've used different ovulation calanders and they all tell me different things. I thought I had this figured out but don't apparently (planning on using OPKS next month) I thought AF was due on the 2nd which would mean I would start spotting tomorrow but I'm still having a lot of CM (which has been that way since before ovulation time) and waves of nasuea and other symptoms. Plus one site said that based on these dates, AF was due the 28th?

I'm trying to figure out if AF is late or when she is due? 

My last 4 cycles have been: 
April 2
March 7
February 8
January 8


----------



## 28329

littlemisscie said:


> Can someone help me? Ha. I had my chemical in march and ever since then my cycles have been messed up. I've used different ovulation calanders and they all tell me different things. I thought I had this figured out but don't apparently (planning on using OPKS next month) I thought AF was due on the 2nd which would mean I would start spotting tomorrow but I'm still having a lot of CM (which has been that way since before ovulation time) and waves of nasuea and other symptoms. Plus one site said that based on these dates, AF was due the 28th?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if AF is late or when she is due?
> 
> My last 4 cycles have been:
> April 2
> March 7
> February 8
> January 8

Hi, so sorry for your loss. If your lmp was april 2 then that was 4 weeks ago. So af, if you're not preggo, would be due soon. Although do you know when you ovulated and how long your lp is? Without them it would be difficult.


----------



## littlemisscie

28329 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> Can someone help me? Ha. I had my chemical in march and ever since then my cycles have been messed up. I've used different ovulation calanders and they all tell me different things. I thought I had this figured out but don't apparently (planning on using OPKS next month) I thought AF was due on the 2nd which would mean I would start spotting tomorrow but I'm still having a lot of CM (which has been that way since before ovulation time) and waves of nasuea and other symptoms. Plus one site said that based on these dates, AF was due the 28th?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if AF is late or when she is due?
> 
> My last 4 cycles have been:
> April 2
> March 7
> February 8
> January 8
> 
> Hi, so sorry for your loss. If your lmp was april 2 then that was 4 weeks ago. So af, if you're not preggo, would be due soon. Although do you know when you ovulated and how long your lp is? Without them it would be difficult.Click to expand...



I had ovulation pains on the 13th so I have been assuming I ovulated the 13th,14th or 15th. In theory, AF should be to start spotting tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

Have you tested yet? I had a 5 week misscarriage 18 days ago and it pushed ovulation from cd 13 to cd 18 this cycle. Although with both my chemicals I ovulated as per the norm. So if you know when you ovulated and your ticker is correct then wait a couple of days and if no witch try testing. Good luck.


----------



## littlemisscie

28329 said:


> Have you tested yet? I had a 5 week misscarriage 18 days ago and it pushed ovulation from cd 13 to cd 18 this cycle. Although with both my chemicals I ovulated as per the norm. So if you know when you ovulated and your ticker is correct then wait a couple of days and if no witch try testing. Good luck.

Yes, they're all BFNs. I think if AF hasn't showed by the 3rd, I'll get a blood test done. I bought IC awhile back so I test like crazy.

We BD on April 1,2,12,14,16,18,21,22,23,24,25 and the 28th ha. So if I ovulated later, I think we had it covered.

I also had a light bleeding/spotting on the 17th, 18th and 19th. As I said, this cycle was all over the place.


----------



## 28329

Do you not temp? I hope you get some answers soon. Hope you just have a shy bfp.


----------



## littlemisscie

28329 said:


> Do you not temp? I hope you get some answers soon. Hope you just have a shy bfp.

No I don't temp, OPKs or chart. DB was a little shy to the idea of TTC (after losing the other) so I didn't want to jump right into becoming too obsessive and setting him off more. Now that I feel like he's more comfortable, I am going to start using OPKs.


----------



## 28329

That's a good idea. Come january this year I took a more relaxed approach. Just used 2 opks every cycle and listened to my body. And my second cycle into being layed back about ttc we had cracked it. Doing too much at once puts stress on it and stress can make your body fight off any implantation. Good luck to you. I hope your sticky bean is right around the corner.


----------



## stargazer01

gemmy said:


> teamstanlick said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this site. I searched "Testing in May" and found you! Hope you don't mind if I join?
> 
> A little about me:
> TTC since Aug 2011
> MC November 2011
> MC January 2012
> 
> I am currently on 9DPO and have a bit of a headache but no "symptoms" to really speak of.
> 
> My BBT dropped .10 yesterday and .10 again today. I thought yesterday's was an implantation dip (or rather, I'd hoped it was) but with the dip again today I'm not so sure.
> 
> Thoughts on whether I can expect AF in 4 days? I'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow!
> 
> Hi, sorry about your m/cs - I hope this is your month. Do you have a chart to stalk? GL, I'm hoping my temp goes up too. I am a few days behind you. :dust:Click to expand...

teamstanlick - so sorry that I missed your post. Of course you are welcome to join in with us! :) What day would you like me to put you down for testing?


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you ladies for being so kind and understanding while I've been sick. :) 

I am beginning to feel much better! Good Luck everyone!!! I have a feeling that this will be a great month for bfp's! :)


----------



## teamstanlick

stargazer01 said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teamstanlick said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this site. I searched "Testing in May" and found you! Hope you don't mind if I join?
> 
> A little about me:
> TTC since Aug 2011
> MC November 2011
> MC January 2012
> 
> I am currently on 9DPO and have a bit of a headache but no "symptoms" to really speak of.
> 
> My BBT dropped .10 yesterday and .10 again today. I thought yesterday's was an implantation dip (or rather, I'd hoped it was) but with the dip again today I'm not so sure.
> 
> Thoughts on whether I can expect AF in 4 days? I'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow!
> 
> Hi, sorry about your m/cs - I hope this is your month. Do you have a chart to stalk? GL, I'm hoping my temp goes up too. I am a few days behind you. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> teamstanlick - so sorry that I missed your post. Of course you are welcome to join in with us! :) What day would you like me to put you down for testing?Click to expand...

JennyNBaby - glad you're feeling better. My "test" date is May 6th, however I doubt I'll make it that long. AF is due on the 5th. Tomorrow is 10DPO so I can't see myself waiting much past Thurs or Friday!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers! Good Luck :)

TtcfirstDD
teamstanlick


----------



## teamstanlick

gemmy said:


> teamstanlick said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this site. I searched "Testing in May" and found you! Hope you don't mind if I join?
> 
> A little about me:
> TTC since Aug 2011
> MC November 2011
> MC January 2012
> 
> I am currently on 9DPO and have a bit of a headache but no "symptoms" to really speak of.
> 
> My BBT dropped .10 yesterday and .10 again today. I thought yesterday's was an implantation dip (or rather, I'd hoped it was) but with the dip again today I'm not so sure.
> 
> Thoughts on whether I can expect AF in 4 days? I'm hoping temp goes back up tomorrow!
> 
> Hi, sorry about your m/cs - I hope this is your month. Do you have a chart to stalk? GL, I'm hoping my temp goes up too. I am a few days behind you. :dust:Click to expand...

I've attached my chart(s). I'm hoping to see my temps go back up tomorrow, but I don't know...every time I hope for good news, I end up disappointed! I'm starting to sound so cynical and I hate it! Sorry for sounding like such a Debbie Downer I'm just getting frustrated, and sad and yes, angry that everyone else I know can get (and maintain) a pregnancy, but I can't!! :cry:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0cfe


----------



## TtcfirstDD

I test either tonight or tomorrow morning! Officially 2 days late :)


----------



## MrsC1003

Welcome all new testers, good luck this month 

Really sorry :witch: got you stargazer :cry:

So first of two final exams sat yesterday and now 4DPO  very last exam tomorrow morning and then I am free from University (until I go back to do my Masters :haha:) and then I shall be wishing my time away till I can test. Still very positive this month, don't know why, just in a much better place than I have been since November and the PCOS diagnosis. Maybe its because I know I ovulated on my own or maybe our little angel last month brought me some hope back even if it didn't have a happy outcome. Have an appointment with the evil gynaecologist on the 14th (I really hate him and am so pleased its my last appointment with him before I change drs) and because he's so mean and nasty want to be able to wave a nice healthy BFP in his face and go 'See I can do it on my own and I didn't need you or your ridiculous suggestions thankyou very much'


----------



## yellow11

1st of May!! Woohoo :wohoo:
Good luck testers. Xxx


----------



## 28329

MrsC, that would be great to do that. He'd look like someone had slapped him round the face with a really big wet fish. And yay to final exam, best of luck to you. Omg, how exciting!


----------



## dizzyblue

im testing on the 2nd


----------



## cherrylee

Can you put me in for May 31st please. I'm hoping this is it!

Although I may be testing 2 days too early then.


----------



## CocoMia

Hi All,

Am hoping this is the encouragement I need! After a wacko load of cycles I've just had 3 in a row that were the same wahooo! Whatever I'm doing must be working! 

Please could someone put me down for 31st May! I SHALL NOT be testing before then...

I really shan't... :haha:

hopefully!! hehe x


----------



## Stephytiggs

trying to be really good!! already tested with :bfn:s as thought i was late, only just realised ive got my dates wrong!!! :'( testing the 3rd now that'll be the day its due, or maybe even the 4th i might test when it is officially late x


----------



## sequeena

AF due tomorrow, all cramping is gone and the spotting isn't getting heavier. However yesterday's test was a clear :bfn: :wacko:


----------



## Hazel28

Tested a day early and got a very very faint line. So hoping that's my BFP!! Going to test again in a week as feel like AF is on way still.


----------



## stargazer01

Hazel28 said:


> Tested a day early and got a very very faint line. So hoping that's my BFP!! Going to test again in a week as feel like AF is on way still.

I hope this is your BFP!!! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Any news from our May 1st testers? Good Luck!!!

dreamofabump
Canisa
shonababu
Aimsterfl
mrs_firsttime 
BERGERSMOM
TtcfirstDD


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers! Good Luck Ladies!!!

Longing2bAMum
dizzyblue
cherrylee
CocoMia
Stephytiggs


----------



## gemmaplustwo

Could you put me down for the 3rd please
af due today bit im almost certain im out...not feeling very positive but if af hasnt shown her ugly face bu the 3rd ill test x


----------



## CocoMia

Thank you for the add stargazer - It feels like as a team there's NO WAY this won't work this month! :happydance:

I should be O on my bday this month.... surely THAT'S a good sign? hehe

Can't wait to hear how others are getting on

x


----------



## stargazer01

gemmaplustwo said:


> Could you put me down for the 3rd please
> af due today bit im almost certain im out...not feeling very positive but if af hasnt shown her ugly face bu the 3rd ill test x

Welcome! Good Luck testing. :) I hope af stays away.


----------



## bellaem

Could you put me down for May 29th, please?
Hoping and praying for BFP for my birthday (June 1st)!
Good luck to everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## stargazer01

bellaem said:


> Could you put me down for May 29th, please?
> Hoping and praying for BFP for my birthday (June 1st)!
> Good luck to everyone!!! :flower:

:wave: bellaem! Good Luck this month. :)


----------



## sequeena

12dpo and another bloody :bfn:!! The more I look at the test the more I get line eye :dohh:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0132.jpg


----------



## Gagesmomma

I am so excited I'm almost in tears! I got a BFP! I thought it was too early to test but I'm a poas so I tested with first response and clear blue and both were positive! Now I have to decide if I wait 5 days to tell my dh on his bday or tell him now. I want to tell him in a clever way...I was thinking putting it on a cake? I bought my son a best brother shirt also :)


----------



## sequeena

Congrats! Yes wait if you can :D On his birthday card from your son put love from your son and bump or something. How sweet!


----------



## TtcfirstDD

Stargazer- hey :) havent tested yet, waiting on dh to get off work and bring me a test.. Lol the wait is killing me!


----------



## divinebliss

Hi I would like to join. This month we did not try but it turns out we bd the day before O and the day after...lol I checked my calendar and thought to myself how perfect!! We were going to wait until july/aug but I don't care when we start just as long as I have a healthy child :) my test day is MAY 13th mother's day!! It would be the best mother's day gift!! 
Best wishes and baby dust***


----------



## Dylis

Congrats gagesmomma:happydance::happydance:

Afm I'm trying to hold off testing but will probably cave before friday..Actually that's more of a definate than a probable:blush:


----------



## Gagesmomma

Thanks everyone :) baby dust to all my fellow may testers! This is a good month :) I'm also due on my bday jan 13th!


----------



## divinebliss

Congrats gagesmomma!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## CocoMia

Congratulations Gagesmomma!!

My good friend just called to tell me she is preganant too...

If that's not spurring me on then nothing will! Come on girlies I know we can do this.. 

Gagesmomma please send your magic (super fertile) our way please!!

:dust::dust::dust:

x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Stargazer> Please add me to the 3rd

Gagesmomma> Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Gagesmom!!


----------



## kt_bee

Congrats gagesmomma!!!:happydance::happydance:

Happy and healthy 9months to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

So I tested the other day and got two evap lines on the stupid blue dye test! I was a little excited, and got FRER and of course BFN- AF has not arrived but Im pretty sure she will so Im out this month! But maybe Ill be added to the end of May!


----------



## stargazer01

Gagesmomma said:


> I am so excited I'm almost in tears! I got a BFP! I thought it was too early to test but I'm a poas so I tested with first response and clear blue and both were positive! Now I have to decide if I wait 5 days to tell my dh on his bday or tell him now. I want to tell him in a clever way...I was thinking putting it on a cake? I bought my son a best brother shirt also :)

Yay! Our first :bfp: ! How exciting. Definately try to wait to tell him on his birthday. I know it's easier said than done! I would have so much trouble waiting myself. But that is the perfect present for your dh!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 28329

Omg, our first bfp. Huge congratulations!!


----------



## stargazer01

TtcfirstDD said:


> Stargazer- hey :) havent tested yet, waiting on dh to get off work and bring me a test.. Lol the wait is killing me!

:) I hate the wait! Let us know how it turns out for you!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## stargazer01

Jacquelyn718 said:


> So I tested the other day and got two evap lines on the stupid blue dye test! I was a little excited, and got FRER and of course BFN- AF has not arrived but Im pretty sure she will so Im out this month! But maybe Ill be added to the end of May!

:hugs: I added myself to the end of May also. Don't you love when you get two tries in one month?! Sorry the blue dye test fooled you. It's happened to most of us. :(

Good Luck!


----------



## stargazer01

divinebliss
Blue eyes 81


Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## New2Bumps

Gagesmomma said:


> I am so excited I'm almost in tears! I got a BFP! I thought it was too early to test but I'm a poas so I tested with first response and clear blue and both were positive! Now I have to decide if I wait 5 days to tell my dh on his bday or tell him now. I want to tell him in a clever way...I was thinking putting it on a cake? I bought my son a best brother shirt also :)

Ooooooooooh how exciting, must be sweet when you are totally expecting a bfn as you think it's too early and then there it is :) 
I'd put your LO in his best brother t-shirt and take it from there :thumbup: Congrats :Dx

btw how early did you test? x


----------



## kt_bee

Hello ladies! I'm down to test for the 10th of may but just had a question, ever since O day I've had cramping? I'm currently 10dpo - normal or not? Never ever had this before as I only start cramping once AF starts and shes not expected till 9th of may!. 1-3dpo were bad cramps, 4-6 were not bad, noticeable though and 7-now have been on and off, like sharp pings lasting anywhere from 10minutes-entire night. 

Just wanted to know if its normal, like I said I've never had this before! GL to all, lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

kt_bee said:


> Hello ladies! I'm down to test for the 10th of may but just had a question, ever since O day I've had cramping? I'm currently 10dpo - normal or not? Never ever had this before as I only start cramping once AF starts and shes not expected till 9th of may!. 1-3dpo were bad cramps, 4-6 were not bad, noticeable though and 7-now have been on and off, like sharp pings lasting anywhere from 10minutes-entire night.
> 
> Just wanted to know if its normal, like I said I've never had this before! GL to all, lots of :dust:

I had cramps last month right from ovulation onwards when I got my BFP for our little angel and I'm getting cramps again this month at 4DPO so really hoping its a good sign. Fertilityfriend is telling me its an early pregnancy sign with 11.5% of charts resulting in pregnancy signalling cramps at 4DPO so here's hoping!!


----------



## littlemisscie

Should of started spotting last night or today and I usually have really bad cramps before AF shows. So far theres no sign of her!:happydance: Still getting BFNs so if she doesn't show in a few days I'll get blood test done.


----------



## kt_bee

MrsC1003 said:


> kt_bee said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I'm down to test for the 10th of may but just had a question, ever since O day I've had cramping? I'm currently 10dpo - normal or not? Never ever had this before as I only start cramping once AF starts and shes not expected till 9th of may!. 1-3dpo were bad cramps, 4-6 were not bad, noticeable though and 7-now have been on and off, like sharp pings lasting anywhere from 10minutes-entire night.
> 
> Just wanted to know if its normal, like I said I've never had this before! GL to all, lots of :dust:
> 
> I had cramps last month right from ovulation onwards when I got my BFP for our little angel and I'm getting cramps again this month at 4DPO so really hoping its a good sign. Fertilityfriend is telling me its an early pregnancy sign with 11.5% of charts resulting in pregnancy signalling cramps at 4DPO so here's hoping!!Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss hun, but I'm hoping you get your BFP this month! I'll take my crazy long cramping as a good sign then:blush:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hello :flower: I am brand new to the site. I'm 2dpo right now, and will be testing on May 11th.

This is only our first month TTC, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I'm sure you all know how difficult that is! Even when we weren't trying, I was a POAS addict. Every month I'm convinced I'm pregnant :dohh:


----------



## happycloud

Hi! I'm back in the game after a miscarriage last fall. I'm testing on May 10...which ironically was my due date. It would be an amazing gift to find out I was pregnant again on this day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## littlemisscie

happycloud said:


> Hi! I'm back in the game after a miscarriage last fall. I'm testing on May 10...which ironically was my due date. It would be an amazing gift to find out I was pregnant again on this day. Good luck everyone!

:dust: to you. Sorry about your lose :(


----------



## munchkinlove

stargazer01 said:


> I am starting the May thread a bit early, for the ladies that have been visited by the dreadful :witch: early on. Good Luck to everyone!!!! I am so hopeful for this month, I'm not sure why I'm feeling different about it this time around, except that spring is here! It feels as though a dark cloud has lifted. :) :) I feel that this month will be our best yet! :happydance:
> 
> 
> *November 67 testers 11 BFPs
> December 73 testers 19 BFPs
> January 66 testers 14 BFPs
> February 90 testers 14 BFPs
> March 74 testers 25 BFPs
> April 104 testers 25 BFPs
> 
> *​
> 
> :dust:
> 
> *MAY*
> 
> *1*
> :witch: stargazer01 :hugs:
> dreamofabump
> Canisa
> shonababu
> Aimsterfl
> mrs_firsttime
> :witch: Grihababy :hugs:
> BERGERSMOM
> TtcfirstDD
> 
> *2*
> yellow11
> littlemisscie
> Becyboo__x
> Hazel28
> foxiechick1
> Sequeena
> dizzyblue
> 
> *3*
> Jacquelyn718
> unexpectedhope
> 4MrsCoyle3
> Stephytiggs
> gemmaplustwo
> Blue eyes 81
> 
> *4*
> Dylis
> 
> *5*
> gemmy
> :bfp: Gagesmomma :bfp:
> bbymc
> MizzKoffel
> 
> *6*
> kraftykoala
> teamstanlick
> 
> *7*
> EJPerkins
> Tristan
> 
> *8*
> dizzy65
> DooDah
> 
> *9*
> kcsandoval
> New2Bumps
> kcsandoval
> 
> *10*
> MrsC1003
> kt_bee
> 
> *11*
> :witch: Jellycat :hugs:
> 
> *12*
> Remucar
> medzi
> 
> *13** - Mother's Day (U.S.)*
> meli1981
> 28329
> isela
> Sweetp79
> divinebliss
> 
> *14*
> mimi1979
> 
> *15*
> Nikkilewis14
> 
> *16*
> jbk
> 
> *17*
> Leinzlove
> babytime1
> 
> *18*
> Ella
> ckmijnals
> 
> *19*
> rooster100
> Brandybump
> 
> *20*
> trying4four
> sugarstar84
> 
> *21*
> onebumpplease
> 
> *22*
> sarahbear398
> 
> *23*
> CherylC3
> 
> *24*
> daisyr21
> 
> *25*
> mrs_firsttime
> FlowerPower11
> newlywedgal
> 
> *26*
> 
> *27*
> newlywedgal
> 
> *28*
> MamfaJane
> 
> *29*
> TtcfirstDD
> markswife10
> bellaem
> 
> *30*
> Old Bear
> Longing2bAMum
> 
> *31*
> cherrylee
> CocoMia
> stargazer01
> 
> *GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*
> 
> :dust::dust:​

ill be testing may 19th im cd10 today waiting for my positive opk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers! Good Luck! :)

DragonflyWing
happycloud
munchkinlove


----------



## diggory77

Hi guys, please add me to you list! Got my BFP today, not due for af until thurs 3rd may. first baby and first attempt at TTC. So excited and can hardly believe it. I'm getting married in 1 month too! Will be so nice have the baby with us on the day! Good luck to everyone x


----------



## stargazer01

diggory77 said:


> Hi guys, please add me to you list! Got my BFP today, not due for af until thurs 3rd may. first baby and first attempt at TTC. So excited and can hardly believe it. I'm getting married in 1 month too! Will be so nice have the baby with us on the day! Good luck to everyone x

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Another bfp. Congrats! And first try to. Well done spermies. What a great wedding day that will be.


----------



## Gagesmomma

Thanks every one :) I'm sending baby dust for my fellow testers! I think I'll be able to wait till the 5th to tell dh. I got a pink head band and am going to mail it to him. We are hoping for a baby girl but will love a boy just the same!


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck testing tomorrow!!!

yellow11
littlemisscie
Becyboo__x
Hazel28
foxiechick1
Sequeena
dizzyblue

:dust:​


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Diggory!


----------



## MrsC1003

woo congratulations to this months BFP's :happydance: I am determined to join the list (although not much I can do about it now at 5DPO :haha:


----------



## DragonflyWing

MrsC1003 said:


> woo congratulations to this months BFP's :happydance: I am determined to join the list (although not much I can do about it now at 5DPO :haha:

It's so hard to wait, isn't it? I didn't expect it to be this difficult...but here I am, 2dpo, and I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 10 days!


----------



## Medzi

DragonflyWing said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> woo congratulations to this months BFP's :happydance: I am determined to join the list (although not much I can do about it now at 5DPO :haha:
> 
> It's so hard to wait, isn't it? I didn't expect it to be this difficult...but here I am, 2dpo, and I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 10 days!Click to expand...

I'm 2 DPO too!


----------



## babysiew

Hey i am 2dpo too!!! I do hope for a miracle as doctor told me to abandon this cycle as my follicle is 25mm. She said its too big and not viable. But i read that 25mm is ideal. So i am going ahead. Wish me luck! Baby dust to all


----------



## Hazel28

4 days late and only a very very faint line. Should I wait longer? Not sure if I am or not.


----------



## yellow11

Hazel28 said:


> 4 days late and only a very very faint line. Should I wait longer? Not sure if I am or not.

A line no matter how faint is a bfp hun..... :wohoo: :happydance: 
Try a digi to confirm for you xxx congratulations Xxxx


----------



## Hazel28

Thanks!!! Will try get one today!


----------



## yellow11

Will be waiting on news. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## sequeena

AF due today, no sign of her. Though she was late by 3 days a few months ago so it could be anything. Yesterday's test was :bfn: so wondering if I should even bother testing today!


----------



## stargazer01

Hazel28 said:


> 4 days late and only a very very faint line. Should I wait longer? Not sure if I am or not.

:happydance: Sounds like your bfp!!! Let me know how you make out. Can't wait to update your name with a big flashing :bfp: :)


----------



## stargazer01

sequeena said:


> AF due today, no sign of her. Though she was late by 3 days a few months ago so it could be anything. Yesterday's test was :bfn: so wondering if I should even bother testing today!

Did you test yesterday with fmu? I know it's hard to wait, but try and test tomorrow morning with fmu. It still could be early. Some bfp's don't show up this early. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## teamstanlick

11DPO :bfn: booo.... Anyone think it's too early to test, or I really am just not pregnant?

Here's my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0cfe

TeamS


----------



## jbk

I decided to test for fun.. 7dpo and I have SEVERE line eye lol!! Not fun! Good thing i have a ton of tests! Congrats on the 2 :bfp: :dust: to everyone else!


----------



## MrsC1003

DragonflyWing said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> woo congratulations to this months BFP's :happydance: I am determined to join the list (although not much I can do about it now at 5DPO :haha:
> 
> It's so hard to wait, isn't it? I didn't expect it to be this difficult...but here I am, 2dpo, and I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 10 days!Click to expand...

This is my third month. Driving myself bonkers :loopy: I keep thinking, oh I'll just test to see and then reminding myself that at 5DPO I have NO chance of getting a :bfp: lol...arggh I hate the 2ww!!


----------



## 28329

My tww is so long. Have an lp of 16/17 days! But it flies by most of the time. That might be because I don't symptom spot. I'll only ever mention something if it can't be ignored or if it's new. Bring on more bfp's!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I am going absolutely nuts! My beta is schedule for 6:35 tomorrow morning :test: and I think it might be a bfp but have been too scared to test. Last month i walked out of my house the morning of the test saying it was going to be negative. This time i am optimistic.:thumbup: I have been tired, had lower back pain and my nips are sore and itch like crazy. I am just scared that my symptoms are wishful thinking and all in my head. I took tomorrow off because last month I found out at work and I spent my lunch balling my eyes out in my car. 
My mom is going to sit with me so hopefully that will settle me down some.
Wishing all the may testers good luck!
:dust:
Hopefully we will be filling this thread up with :bfp: announcements.


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> My tww is so long. Have an lp of 16/17 days! But it flies by most of the time. That might be because I don't symptom spot. I'll only ever mention something if it can't be ignored or if it's new. Bring on more bfp's!

I wish I had your restraint lol.


----------



## 28329

:rofl: I find it so easy. Every little thing used to be symptom to me. But now I ignore things, my body doesn't tell me a thing and my mind doesn't make up symptoms. I even shrugged off real pregnancy symptoms last cycle. Lol.


----------



## littlemisscie

Still no sign of AF :happydance: but Im still getting bfns. Trying to get in for a blood test.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

The :witch: got me this morning- so I'm out for the begining of this month, but you can re-add me to the 26th! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I can't use FMU as I have an unstable bladder caused by pregnancy/birth :( I go to the toilet about 4 times a night so I test whatever time of day, I just try to hold myself for as long as I can (which is really difficult). Anyway, I have enough tests to last me until 16dpo so here's todays.. :bfn: but I'm getting line eye too

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0147.jpg?t=1335975786

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/13dpocopy.jpg?t=1335976079


----------



## stargazer01

Jacquelyn718 said:


> The :witch: got me this morning- so I'm out for the begining of this month, but you can re-add me to the 26th! :thumbup:

:hugs: So sorry af came. At least you get 2 tries this month! :) Good luck!


----------



## Becyboo__x

:bfn:'s but still early i guess so im still waiting lol


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations for the bfp's


----------



## yellow11

Still no af for me and bfn on pound shop hpt. :shrug:


----------



## Hazel28

Tested again and a better line! So a BFP!


----------



## MrsC1003

Congratulations Hazel :happydance:


----------



## MrsC1003

teamstanlick said:


> 11DPO :bfn: booo.... Anyone think it's too early to test, or I really am just not pregnant?
> 
> Here's my chart:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0cfe
> 
> TeamS

Well you're never out until the :witch: shows so I would be tempted to test again at 14DPO (and knowing me every day from now till the :witch: shows lol


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hazel28 said:


> Tested again and a better line! So a BFP!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Hazel28 said:


> Tested again and a better line! So a BFP!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations hazel :dance: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## 28329

:happydance: congratulations hazel.


----------



## Hazel28

Thanks guys! Lost my last at 8 weeks so just want to get past that.


----------



## yellow11

Hope its a super sticky one hun. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Hazel28 said:


> Tested again and a better line! So a BFP!

Yay Hazel! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!! Best wishes for a sticky bean!


----------



## stargazer01

We are off to a great start with 3 bfp's already!!! Who will be next? Good Luck tomorrow!

unexpectedhope
4MrsCoyle3
Stephytiggs
gemmaplustwo
Blue eyes 81

:dust:​


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Hazel !


----------



## 28329

Hazel I'm sending lots of sticky vibes your way!


----------



## Aimsterfl

Sorry im so late on this!! Rough week! AF actually visited me 3 days early :( preparing for a new month. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Medzi

Yay Hazel! Congrats!


----------



## stargazer01

Aimsterfl said:


> Sorry im so late on this!! Rough week! AF actually visited me 3 days early :( preparing for a new month. Good luck ladies!

:hugs: Sorry to hear af came. :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Hazel28 said:


> Tested again and a better line! So a BFP!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahbear398

Have a question for you ladies. I'm on cd11. Ov on cd 14. I'm pretty dead on every month. My last af wasn't very normal. It was a day late and started very light (it usually starts super heavy and stays that way until the last day), was heavier on the second day but still not like it usually is then really light the third day and barely there a forth day. AF usually last about 5-6days. I had really bad cramping the first day, like i was curled in a ball and couldn't move for hours. Today I went to the bathroom in the afternoon and there was a streak of brownish blood in my panties. There wasn't any when I wiped though. And I haven't had any since. Is this something I should be concerned about and what could this mean? Could this be IB?


----------



## sarahbear398

Also Congrats to those who got their BFP!!! And sorry to those who got AF :( Hopefully you have better luck next cycle. :dust:


----------



## dizzyblue

Almost midnight here and AF will be 1 day overdue. Tested on a dollar tree cheapie and it was negative. Bringing in the big guns AKA digital tests. tomorrow if no AF


----------



## Canisa

The witch has caught me stargazer! U can update:cry:


----------



## teamstanlick

You would think after 6+ months of charting, and almost a year of TTC I would know my own body!!

I BFN tested this morning on 11DPO, and since then, my breasts have become tender, and my nipples sensitive. I'm also extremely warm. I feel AF type pressure in my abdomen, but she's not due for 3 more days...I don't GET IT. Why does it have to be so damn difficult for us to get pregnant and have the children we so desperately want?!!!! Argh!


----------



## gemmaplustwo

:witch: :-(
Good luck everyone else still in and congrats to them with bfp xx

ohh wait guess theres still a chance for me this month, can you put me down for the 30th please x


----------



## gemmy

ohhh I so feel like af is coming. tummy cramps sinking in again - low, uncomfortable heavy feeling. I was going to say move my testing date from sat 5th may to sun 6th may but maybe I will leave it for saturday, I am sure I will come on by then!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Still negative tests so no news from me yet :lol:


----------



## 4MrsCoyle3

Top was yesterday (couldn't help myself lol) and bottom was this morning!!!


----------



## 28329

Yay, congrats. :) 
What a great month may is.


----------



## MrsC1003

Yay congratulations :happydance:


----------



## sarahbear398

4MrsCoyle3 said:


> Top was yesterday (couldn't help myself lol) and bottom was this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 391313

Congrats!


----------



## munchkinlove

4MrsCoyle3 said:


> Top was yesterday (couldn't help myself lol) and bottom was this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 391313

Congrats that's a BFP!!!!!


----------



## Hazel28

Yay another jan baby!!


----------



## stargazer01

Canisa said:


> The witch has caught me stargazer! U can update:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Canisa, I'm so sorry! Will you be in for another try at the end of the month? The witch got me too, and I'm in for the 31st.


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies, I got this this morning at 14dpo (af was due yesterday). I think the dye may have run but I hope it's the start of my bfp

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0004-4.jpg?t=1336062435


----------



## stargazer01

gemmaplustwo said:


> :witch: :-(
> Good luck everyone else still in and congrats to them with bfp xx
> 
> ohh wait guess theres still a chance for me this month, can you put me down for the 30th please x

So sorry gemma :hugs: Good luck for your next try this month! :)


----------



## stargazer01

4MrsCoyle3 said:


> Top was yesterday (couldn't help myself lol) and bottom was this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 391313

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!!! So happy for you! :)


----------



## stargazer01

sequeena said:


> Hi ladies, I got this this morning at 14dpo (af was due yesterday). I think the dye may have run but I hope it's the start of my bfp
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0004-4.jpg?t=1336062435

I hope that turns into a nice dark line for you!!! Keep us posted. :) :)


----------



## 28329

I don't know if I'm 4dpo or 6dpo but I went to the toilet an hour ago and see a pink spot on the toilet paper. Not reading too much into it though.


----------



## littlemisscie

My cycle really got messed up in April (I lost my little one in March) so I think Im just now Oing. Could you change me to the 16th? TTC is so confusing sometimes!


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> I don't know if I'm 4dpo or 6dpo but I went to the toilet an hour ago and see a pink spot on the toilet paper. Not reading too much into it though.

Fingers and toes crossed for you. Come on BFP!! :dust:


----------



## 28329

Thanks MrsC. How's your tww going?


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> Thanks MrsC. How's your tww going?

Slowly :haha: I have had a skin break out and am being irritable which usually means the :witch: is about to show up on me. Hey ho, at least I ovulated on my own :happydance: and if AF is going to show she can hurry up so I can try again lol.


----------



## yellow11

28329 said:


> I don't know if I'm 4dpo or 6dpo but I went to the toilet an hour ago and see a pink spot on the toilet paper. Not reading too much into it though.

Woohoo :dance: hoping you get your super sticky one this cycle. :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hiiiii ladies!! I'm starting my 2 week wait tomorrow! I have a good feeling about this month do you mind if I wait it out with you lovely lot? xx


----------



## yellow11

ukgirl23 said:


> Hiiiii ladies!! I'm starting my 2 week wait tomorrow! I have a good feeling about this month do you mind if I wait it out with you lovely lot? xx

Welcome hun. :wave:
Good luck with your tww. 
You are in great company over here. Settle in hun xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

aww thank you yellow!! how many dpo are you?? xx


----------



## yellow11

Currently 15 I think. Ticker is wrong. I'm officially a day late. I tested yesterday morn and it was bfn :cry: so haven't retested today. 
Did you get much BDing in this month hun? Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

awww well I have my fingers tightly crossed for you!! well I should ovulate today or tomorrow and we BD'ed on monday esterday and today twice so hopefully thats done it! apparently today I have a 26% chance of pregnancy so twice 26 is..... 52% lol I think its a good chance .... x


----------



## 4MrsCoyle3

Thanks to everyone for the congrats :kiss: - still kinda in shock lol we thought we'd missed it as we only managed to bd ONCE before (4 days) O and not again til 2 days after!!! Hubby is sending my to doctor on Monday to confirm haha!! so very happy to go!! :cloud9: To all the ladies visited by the witch - hold your head up, it took us 6 months to get here (and that's after four children already) with no reason for not catching!! It can and WILL happen for you xxx


----------



## ansiosa

Can you guys add me to list. i was supposed to get af on the 8th but I tested yesterday and got a BFP!!! Im excited but ive been working nighshifts and Im exhauseted so i had not added my name to list :). Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## munchkinlove

ansiosa said:


> Can you guys add me to list. i was supposed to get af on the 8th but I tested yesterday and got a BFP!!! Im excited but ive been working nighshifts and Im exhauseted so i had not added my name to list :). Good Luck to everyone!!

congrats!!!!!!!!! you gave me some hope too im a nightshifter as well 7p-7a so i always feel its hurting my chances with my wacky sleep wake cycles but now i have hope thank you and congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New2Bumps

diggory77 said:


> Hi guys, please add me to you list! Got my BFP today, not due for af until thurs 3rd may. first baby and first attempt at TTC. So excited and can hardly believe it. I'm getting married in 1 month too! Will be so nice have the baby with us on the day! Good luck to everyone x

Aw congrats, how lovely :) What a lovely little shared secret that will be on your special day! We caught first time TTC with baby one too, this is our 2nd cycle this time around! Wishes to you for a happy healthy pregnancy :hugs:

Big congrats to all the other BFPs, :D x

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> I don't know if I'm 4dpo or 6dpo but I went to the toilet an hour ago and see a pink spot on the toilet paper. Not reading too much into it though.

Sounds promising! :)



littlemisscie said:


> My cycle really got messed up in April (I lost my little one in March) so I think Im just now Oing. Could you change me to the 16th? TTC is so confusing sometimes!

No problem! :)



ukgirl23 said:


> Hiiiii ladies!! I'm starting my 2 week wait tomorrow! I have a good feeling about this month do you mind if I wait it out with you lovely lot? xx

Welcome!!!! What day should I put you down for testing? 



ansiosa said:


> Can you guys add me to list. i was supposed to get af on the 8th but I tested yesterday and got a BFP!!! Im excited but ive been working nighshifts and Im exhauseted so i had not added my name to list :). Good Luck to everyone!!

Congratulations! So happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you stargazer!! I'm due to test o the 18th! xx


----------



## 28329

MrsC1003 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsC. How's your tww going?
> 
> Slowly :haha: I have had a skin break out and am being irritable which usually means the :witch: is about to show up on me. Hey ho, at least I ovulated on my own :happydance: and if AF is going to show she can hurry up so I can try again lol.Click to expand...

Aww bless ya. Don't count yourself out yet, its still early!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:bfn: and absolutely devastated :cry: but we have a plan. Since my cycle has been good for several months we are going to try naturally Mays cycle and if we do not get preggers we will try another cycle of IUI with injectables in June. Hopefully we get a break from the bad luck.


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsC. How's your tww going?
> 
> Slowly :haha: I have had a skin break out and am being irritable which usually means the :witch: is about to show up on me. Hey ho, at least I ovulated on my own :happydance: and if AF is going to show she can hurry up so I can try again lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww bless ya. Don't count yourself out yet, its still early!Click to expand...

Not out till she catches me!! But I'm not going to let it get me down even if she does. Yeah only 7DPO now so its a bit earlier than I'd usually expect to get these symptoms anyway. Maybe she'll show early, maybe I'm mistaking pregnancy symptoms for PMT. Won't know either way till either AF shows or I get a BFP. Have been very good this month and not started testing a ridiculous DPO and am determined to wait for a good while yet!!


----------



## MrsC1003

Blue eyes 81 said:


> :bfn: and absolutely devastated :cry: but we have a plan. Since my cycle has been good for several months we are going to try naturally Mays cycle and if we do not get preggers we will try another cycle of IUI with injectables in June. Hopefully we get a break from the bad luck.

Oh I'm sorry :cry: keep staying positive and think about the next cycle. Hope it brings you good luck :dust:


----------



## Jellycat

Yay congrats to the new BFPs

Sequeena - eaglerly await an update from you with a darker line eeekkk!

:hugs: to those where AF arrived - June will be the month


----------



## ariaforte8

I just wanted to say... calling your period the witch can be a bit offensive to many Pagans because it implies a bad thing. There are many things to call AF... please try to pick a more sensitive one.

Anyway, I'm one week into my 2WW! Only one more week to go. It's sooooo slow going. I just want to see two lines! I'm really hoping for a Mother's day miracle.


----------



## stargazer01

May 4th

Dylis​


----------



## Dylis

BFN for me but af is a no show so far so will wait and see:shrug:


----------



## 28329

ariaforte8 said:


> I just wanted to say... calling your period the witch can be a bit offensive to many Pagans because it implies a bad thing. There are many things to call AF... please try to pick a more sensitive one.

But on the flip side calling it af can be offensive to people who have an aunt called flo. I'm not picking an argument, I just wanted to flip it a little.....sorry.


----------



## sequeena

She's been nicknamed witch since I began ttc in december 2008/jan 2009 and probably for a long time before that. I don't think the nickname is going to change.

Thanks ladies! I'm sitting on my hands waiting for the hcg to rise, if there is any. Exciting stuff :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv always called it AF or witch too so :shrug:


No news from me atm.. thought i had a very faint line but not too sure
what it is evap or what now the test is invalid can't see anything there :dohh:


----------



## MrsC1003

Eeek...Temp dip below cover line at 7DPO...what the ....?? Oh I don't know!! Seriously wish there was a little bell or something that told you 'Yes you have conceived' lol. Might be dipping because the :witch: is coming I suppose.


----------



## MrsC1003

Ariaforte - I don't think people are going to change the lingo anytime soon. And she's been the witch for as long as I can remember. I just take it in the spirit its meant...i.e. not intended to insult any religion or anybodies Aunt.


----------



## Becyboo__x

MrsC - it may be a good sign iv just been reading about implantation dips
but it says not to take it as anything as it could mean either way :dohh:
but iv seen a few peoples charts who are pregnant with a dip below coverline
and they go back up again the day after :thumbup:

FX'ed its good news!


----------



## 28329

MrsC, it could be an implantation dip. Can't wait to hear that it's gone back up tomorrow. Good luck hun.


----------



## MrsC1003

Becyboo__x said:


> MrsC - it may be a good sign iv just been reading about implantation dips
> but it says not to take it as anything as it could mean either way :dohh:
> but iv seen a few peoples charts who are pregnant with a dip below coverline
> and they go back up again the day after :thumbup:
> 
> FX'ed its good news!

Not out till I'm out...just wish our bodies would give us clear signs before AF is due :dohh: 
Would make me laugh if it is an implantation dip. Hubby was sat talking to my belly last night saying 'Now little one, if you're in there, you snuggle up nicely in your Mummy's tummy and be a well behaved sticky bean because we're dying to meet you but you have to cook first' :haha: Bless him lol.


----------



## ariaforte8

MrsC1003 said:


> Ariaforte - I don't think people are going to change the lingo anytime soon. And she's been the witch for as long as I can remember. I just take it in the spirit its meant...i.e. not intended to insult any religion or anybodies Aunt.

Wow, I'm really surprised with you women. You will excuse a derogatory reference just because you think "it's always been that way". That's not a good excuse AT ALL. This is one of the very few forums I've ever seen it called that. Changing it starts with YOU - person by person. Thank you for being completely insensitive to other's religions. If I started calling my period the n**ger or the r**ard people would be pissed. I don't see how this is different. How about I start calling it Jesus. Just because it isn't offensive TO YOU doesn't mean it isn't offensive.


----------



## stargazer01

ariaforte8 said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> Ariaforte - I don't think people are going to change the lingo anytime soon. And she's been the witch for as long as I can remember. I just take it in the spirit its meant...i.e. not intended to insult any religion or anybodies Aunt.
> 
> Wow, I'm really surprised with you women. You will excuse a derogatory reference just because you think "it's always been that way". That's not a good excuse AT ALL. This is one of the very few forums I've ever seen it called that. Changing it starts with YOU - person by person. Thank you for being completely insensitive to other's religions. If I started calling my period the n**ger or the r**ard people would be pissed. I don't see how this is different. How about I start calling it Jesus. Just because it isn't offensive TO YOU doesn't mean it isn't offensive.Click to expand...

I am assuming you are pagan then. This isn't a place to fight, only to try and support each other with something that we all want. It wasn't meant to be offensive, and if you took it that way then I'm sorry, we all use the term, and I don't know what forums you have been on but every single one I've been on use the same term for af.


----------



## MrsC1003

ariaforte8 said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> Ariaforte - I don't think people are going to change the lingo anytime soon. And she's been the witch for as long as I can remember. I just take it in the spirit its meant...i.e. not intended to insult any religion or anybodies Aunt.
> 
> Wow, I'm really surprised with you women. You will excuse a derogatory reference just because you think "it's always been that way". That's not a good excuse AT ALL. This is one of the very few forums I've ever seen it called that. Changing it starts with YOU - person by person. Thank you for being completely insensitive to other's religions. If I started calling my period the n**ger or the r**ard people would be pissed. I don't see how this is different. How about I start calling it Jesus. Just because it isn't offensive TO YOU doesn't mean it isn't offensive.Click to expand...

OK others have already said that they do not want to start an argument with you but you clearly wish to start one, which is not what this forum is about. I'm sorry you feel offended but I have yet to talk to others who are (by the way one of my best friends who is a pagan refers to her period as the witch as well). And it is not the same as using racist language or derogatory terms about those with learning disabilities. And as a Christian I would not be offended if you termed your period Jesus because I don't feel the need to be overly sensitive about my religion. Religion is a personal thing that does not need to be spouted to others and quite simply given the number of different religions in the world we all need to be more accepting of one another and not get over-sensitive about a term. Also the emot quite clearly shows we're thinking more about the scary story witches rather than pagans or wiccans.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Couldn't agree more with everyone else.. 
i don't see the problem and by the looks of it no-one else does bar 1 
:wacko: bit random to bring it up too specially as its not an offensive term
the way we are using it im sure if it was offensive or whatever it is then they 
wouldn't allow to have an icon for "witch" :wacko:


----------



## 28329

MrsC1003 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> MrsC - it may be a good sign iv just been reading about implantation dips
> but it says not to take it as anything as it could mean either way :dohh:
> but iv seen a few peoples charts who are pregnant with a dip below coverline
> and they go back up again the day after :thumbup:
> 
> FX'ed its good news!
> 
> Not out till I'm out...just wish our bodies would give us clear signs before AF is due :dohh:
> Would make me laugh if it is an implantation dip. Hubby was sat talking to my belly last night saying 'Now little one, if you're in there, you snuggle up nicely in your Mummy's tummy and be a well behaved sticky bean because we're dying to meet you but you have to cook first' :haha: Bless him lol.Click to expand...

Your DH is so sweet. Almost cried reading that. Bless him. My DF just "knows" when we're preggo. Even before I do :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

MrsC1003 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> MrsC - it may be a good sign iv just been reading about implantation dips
> but it says not to take it as anything as it could mean either way :dohh:
> but iv seen a few peoples charts who are pregnant with a dip below coverline
> and they go back up again the day after :thumbup:
> 
> FX'ed its good news!
> 
> Not out till I'm out...just wish our bodies would give us clear signs before AF is due :dohh:
> Would make me laugh if it is an implantation dip. Hubby was sat talking to my belly last night saying 'Now little one, if you're in there, you snuggle up nicely in your Mummy's tummy and be a well behaved sticky bean because we're dying to meet you but you have to cook first' :haha: Bless him lol.Click to expand...

Thats funny and cute!
my OH is simler he puts his hands on my belly quite alot 
rubs it and says theres definatly a baby in there i know it :lol:
it hasn't got to the talking to my belly stage though :lol:


----------



## 28329

Its all blown up here. I only wanted to put accros the flip side. I myself will not stop calling my period the "witch" but I'm using the term as in my period being evil. I've never heard of an evil paegan so don't see why I'd cause any offence. We're all ladies ttc here and I'm sure we don't want to offend anyone. We are a big family and stressing any of us out by starting an argument is no good during this important time. I think maybe sensitivity should be thought about in that criteria.


----------



## MrsC1003

Hehe DH is definitely a cutie. I love how excited he gets and really hope that doesn't change if things get difficult and we need to try assisted conception. OK I must stop staring at my chart now. It cannot predict that temp will rise up tomorrow lol. I have been very good and not tested at ridiculous DPO though :happydance:


----------



## gemmy

I was going to say the same thing becy - there is a :witch: icon! It's not something that can be changed, it's in jest and it's on every forum!

Well bfn again today....let's see what i get tomorrow if she hasn't arrived :)


----------



## MrsC1003

aww sorry gemmy, but not out till she's arrived so keeping fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## 28329

MrsC do you have a link for your chart? I'd love to have a gander. I'm sure the witch isn't coming at 7dpo :)


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> MrsC do you have a link for your chart? I'd love to have a gander. I'm sure the witch isn't coming at 7dpo :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b7fd7 I think that should take you to my chart


----------



## MrsC1003

And P.S anyones opinions on my chart are welcome. I keep staring at it lol


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Implantation dip :)?


----------



## Medzi

MrsC - your chart looks a lot like mine this month! I also dipped below my coverline this morning to 36.20 but I'm 5 DPO. 

Don't stress too much! I had a dip below coverline around 6 DPO in December and got a BFP. 

Good luck!


----------



## MrsC1003

I'm hoping so but trying not to hope too much...oh who am I kidding, I'm already hoping too much. 

Medzi - have you got a link to your chat we could have a nosey at?


----------



## sequeena

Well count me out af arrived whilst I was at soft play with my son :( and I'd just bought 2 frers. Typical. Testing on June 6th now x


----------



## Medzi

Here is mine:
My Ovulation Chart 

I always worry because I know my bbt is pretty low - but I've had my thyroid tested 3 times over the past 4 years (the last time being in January) and everything is fine. Then I get thinking maybe I have low progesterone but my doctor won't test unless I have a second miscarriage.

I also take my chart with a grain of salt - I usually sleep with my mouth open and I wake up a lot in the night so sometimes I haven't slept enough hours for it to be accurate. But I still like seeing that I am ovulating and get a temp rise :)


----------



## Medzi

sequeena said:


> Well count me out af arrived whilst I was at soft play with my son :( and I'd just bought 2 frers. Typical. Testing on June 6th now x

:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Its all blown up here. I only wanted to put accros the flip side. I myself will not stop calling my period the "witch" but I'm using the term as in my period being evil. I've never heard of an evil paegan so don't see why I'd cause any offence. We're all ladies ttc here and I'm sure we don't want to offend anyone. We are a big family and stressing any of us out by starting an argument is no good during this important time. I think maybe sensitivity should be thought about in that criteria.

I agree with you! I think we all need to move on, and try to keep the pma going on our thread! Enough of this added stress. We were off to a great start! Lets focus our attention on more bfp's!!! 

:hugs: to all of you! 

and more
:dust: too!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi just had a look at the front page and my names not there,can't remember if i have you a date anyway I'll be testing the 23rd x


----------



## MrsC1003

Sorry Sequeena :hugs: hope you get better luck this cycle


----------



## stargazer01

sequeena said:


> Well count me out af arrived whilst I was at soft play with my son :( and I'd just bought 2 frers. Typical. Testing on June 6th now x

I'm so sorry! I will be starting up a June thread soon! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

mamadonna said:


> Hi just had a look at the front page and my names not there,can't remember if i have you a date anyway I'll be testing the 23rd x

sorry mamadonna! my mistake!! I'll fix that for you. :)


----------



## 28329

MrsC, I'm hoping that's an implantation dip. I really want you to get your sticky little bean.


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry sequeena


----------



## 28329

Medzi said:


> Here is mine:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I always worry because I know my bbt is pretty low - but I've had my thyroid tested 3 times over the past 4 years (the last time being in January) and everything is fine. Then I get thinking maybe I have low progesterone but my doctor won't test unless I have a second miscarriage.
> 
> I also take my chart with a grain of salt - I usually sleep with my mouth open and I wake up a lot in the night so sometimes I haven't slept enough hours for it to be accurate. But I still like seeing that I am ovulating and get a temp rise :)

Can I ask why your temp today is white dotted? Did you tick sleep deprived or take it at the wrong time? If you uncheck sleep deprived or have your late/early temp adjusted then that'll fix it. Hope this helps. I can find the link for the temp adjuster if you want it?


----------



## Medzi

28329 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I always worry because I know my bbt is pretty low - but I've had my thyroid tested 3 times over the past 4 years (the last time being in January) and everything is fine. Then I get thinking maybe I have low progesterone but my doctor won't test unless I have a second miscarriage.
> 
> I also take my chart with a grain of salt - I usually sleep with my mouth open and I wake up a lot in the night so sometimes I haven't slept enough hours for it to be accurate. But I still like seeing that I am ovulating and get a temp rise :)
> 
> Can I ask why your temp today is white dotted? Did you tick sleep deprived or take it at the wrong time? If you uncheck sleep deprived or have your late/early temp adjusted then that'll fix it. Hope this helps. I can find the link for the temp adjuster if you want it?Click to expand...

Yeah, it is because I was sleep deprived. I usually don't mark down when I take it. I wake up a lot in the night so sometimes I don't take it at the same time (usually between 4:30 - 6:00) so I know that isn't good, but I can't help it! But I usually tick sleep deprived if I had been asleep less than 3 hours of taking my temp.

When I look at my chart, I really keep that in mind. Like last night I went to bed around 10:30, work up at 1:15, again at 4:30, and then woke up just after 6:30 and took my temp then. I actually thought it was morning when I woke up at 1:15 and did take my temp before checking the clock and it was 36.56. So...I don't know! So my chart usually isn't very accurate, but at least I do get a rise around when I expect it with tracking cm and using opks.


----------



## 28329

I see. Well, your chart will give you some idea of what's going on then, its not the post ovulation temps that are important, its the temp rise and 3 consecutive days of high temps that matter. I hope your low temp is an implantation dip.


----------



## Medzi

Yep - we will see. Thanks! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Medzi said:


> Here is mine:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I always worry because I know my bbt is pretty low - but I've had my thyroid tested 3 times over the past 4 years (the last time being in January) and everything is fine. Then I get thinking maybe I have low progesterone but my doctor won't test unless I have a second miscarriage.
> 
> I also take my chart with a grain of salt - I usually sleep with my mouth open and I wake up a lot in the night so sometimes I haven't slept enough hours for it to be accurate. But I still like seeing that I am ovulating and get a temp rise :)

Medzi, I realise you've been tested 3 x times in the last 4 years, but I just wanted to make sure you had as much info as possible as obviously I want you to get a BFP asap ;) Have a look at this site:

https://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/testing/basal_temperature.html

It states that a resting temp should be around 36.5 if taken under the tongue (I'm sure there is room for manoeuvrability) 

I have been hypothyroid for approx 10 years. So I'm tested annually to ensure my meds are at the correct level. I read that if you are TTC with a known thyroid issue and haven't been tested in previous 6 months you should be retested. So armed with this info I recently had a test done and I found that my levels had dropped and I need my meds up. So I've been on them 3 x weeks and if you look at my chart (linked in my signature) you will see that my resting temp is around 36.2 but this month it is def. going to be around 36.4. I won't get another test for 3 x weeks to see if my levels have normalised. 

I'm convinced this has played a part (thanks to others on here for info) in not being able to conceive. And the temp thing has proved to be true according to my own thyroid levels.

Sorry for such a long post if it is of no use :S


----------



## Medzi

onebumpplease said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I always worry because I know my bbt is pretty low - but I've had my thyroid tested 3 times over the past 4 years (the last time being in January) and everything is fine. Then I get thinking maybe I have low progesterone but my doctor won't test unless I have a second miscarriage.
> 
> I also take my chart with a grain of salt - I usually sleep with my mouth open and I wake up a lot in the night so sometimes I haven't slept enough hours for it to be accurate. But I still like seeing that I am ovulating and get a temp rise :)
> 
> Medzi, I realise you've been tested 3 x times in the last 4 years, but I just wanted to make sure you had as much info as possible as obviously I want you to get a BFP asap ;) Have a look at this site:
> 
> https://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/testing/basal_temperature.html
> 
> It states that a resting temp should be around 36.5 if taken under the tongue (I'm sure there is room for manoeuvrability)
> 
> I have been hypothyroid for approx 10 years. So I'm tested annually to ensure my meds are at the correct level. I read that if you are TTC with a known thyroid issue and haven't been tested in previous 6 months you should be retested. So armed with this info I recently had a test done and I found that my levels had dropped and I need my meds up. So I've been on them 3 x weeks and if you look at my chart (linked in my signature) you will see that my resting temp is around 36.2 but this month it is def. going to be around 36.4. I won't get another test for 3 x weeks to see if my levels have normalised.
> 
> I'm convinced this has played a part (thanks to others on here for info) in not being able to conceive. And the temp thing has proved to be true according to my own thyroid levels.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post if it is of no use :SClick to expand...

Thanks! Yeah, my mom and sister both have thyroid issues which is why I have been tested. The first time was 4 years ago, and the second time was just this past November and then again in Janurary and they said they are all normal. I do have kidney disease so have been seeing my regular doctor plus an internist that specializes in medical disorders and pregnancys. So if I am not pregnant again by July, I have to go back because I will need to switch some medications again (the kind I have been on while TTC doesn't support my kidney function as much so they are worried if I stay off it too long but it isn't pregnancy safe...so I will have to go back on it for a bit if we don't catch it by then :() They will run all their tests again then too so I will get it rechecked at that point.

I did get pregnant our very first month trying but did have a miscarriage in January which is why they retested. So I'm not sure. I know my temps are low so I'm not sure what else it could be? I've been temping since November and have had my thyroid checked twice so I'm not sure... hmmm...


----------



## Medzi

Man, did I just have an ah ha moment or what? Did a quick google, so would need to do more research of course, but a couple of articles state low bbt can be caused by kidney failure and kidney problems. So maybe it is because of my kidney disease...


----------



## New2Bumps

I'm due :witch: tomorrow - no signs yet - keeping my fingers and toes crossed and my ebay pregnancy tests have arrived so I might test tomorrow morning! Argh!!!

Hope the dip in the chart is an implantation one Medzi... I can't really temp as my sleep is all over the place and I often get restless nights x

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Medzi

New2Bumps said:


> I'm due :witch: tomorrow - no signs yet - keeping my fingers and toes crossed and my ebay pregnancy tests have arrived so I might test tomorrow morning! Argh!!!
> 
> Hope the dip in the chart is an implantation one Medzi... I can't really temp as my sleep is all over the place and I often get restless nights x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good luck!!! I hope you get your BFP!

Yeah, my sleep all over the place too - it is so frustrating!


----------



## MrsC1003

New2Bumps said:


> I'm due :witch: tomorrow - no signs yet - keeping my fingers and toes crossed and my ebay pregnancy tests have arrived so I might test tomorrow morning! Argh!!!
> 
> Hope the dip in the chart is an implantation one Medzi... I can't really temp as my sleep is all over the place and I often get restless nights x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good luck hope its a :bfp: for you


----------



## yellow11

New2Bumps said:


> I'm due :witch: tomorrow - no signs yet - keeping my fingers and toes crossed and my ebay pregnancy tests have arrived so I might test tomorrow morning! Argh!!!
> 
> Hope the dip in the chart is an implantation one Medzi... I can't really temp as my sleep is all over the place and I often get restless nights x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good luck hun. Xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Medzi said:


> Man, did I just have an ah ha moment or what? Did a quick google, so would need to do more research of course, but a couple of articles state low bbt can be caused by kidney failure and kidney problems. So maybe it is because of my kidney disease...

Oh I hope you get to the bottom of that. Hopefully it's a clue to get you to full health in time for that sticky bean. :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Medzi: I hope it gets figured out soon, so you can have your sticky! :hugs:

AFM: CD20, finally a positive OPK! A little late O, but I'll be 11dpo on May 17, so that can remain my testing date! :)


----------



## ukgirl23

good evening ladies.. I dont think I'm going to last this 2 week wait!! lol I'm only 1 dpo and already itching to test!!! arrrggghhhh I'm so excited!!! lol how are you all doing? x


----------



## 28329

:rofl: I don't miss the days where I'm dying to test. I'm around 11 days from af, ticker is wrong, sitting at 6dpo technically because its past midnight :haha:

I'm not the slightest bit tempted to pee on a thing! I think I'll wait until witch is late...IF she's late. Best of luck to you.


----------



## stargazer01

May 5th

gemmy
bbymc
MizzKoffel

:dust:​


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi everyone! May I join Mays testing! 
AF is due on May 13th (mothers day here in the states) 
so.....that puts me testing at about May 10th 
:dust: babydust to all!


----------



## New2Bumps

Thanks ladies for the dust!!!

I'm down for testing on 9th when af will be 2 days late. No sign of her yet!
I caved and tested this morning with an ebay cheapie and got the faintest of faintest lines on the test after 3m. I'm guessing that means bfn as wouldnt' it be a big red line and straight away by now if I was pregnant? Still, clinging onto any hope until the witch shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

Doesn't look like it will be my month this month either. Temp dropped another little bit from 36.22 yesterday to 36.18 this morning. OK then AF you can hurry up and show up so I can get on to the next cycle even if you are not due for another little while yet!


----------



## DragonflyWing

New2Bumps said:


> Thanks ladies for the dust!!!
> 
> I'm down for testing on 9th when af will be 2 days late. No sign of her yet!
> I caved and tested this morning with an ebay cheapie and got the faintest of faintest lines on the test after 3m. I'm guessing that means bfn as wouldnt' it be a big red line and straight away by now if I was pregnant? Still, clinging onto any hope until the witch shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

If you got a faint line, you might have a BFP! If you're still 5 days away from AF, you are still in the game. Are you only about 9dpo? Don't give up hope :flower:


----------



## New2Bumps

DragonflyWing said:


> New2Bumps said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for the dust!!!
> 
> I'm down for testing on 9th when af will be 2 days late. No sign of her yet!
> I caved and tested this morning with an ebay cheapie and got the faintest of faintest lines on the test after 3m. I'm guessing that means bfn as wouldnt' it be a big red line and straight away by now if I was pregnant? Still, clinging onto any hope until the witch shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> If you got a faint line, you might have a BFP! If you're still 5 days away from AF, you are still in the game. Are you only about 9dpo? Don't give up hope :flower:Click to expand...

Thankyou!

My mistake I thought it was 7th today. af due today (5th) but no sign so my original date I put down here for testing was wrong - I was hoping to test once 2 days late which would be 7th! 

So a faint line on the day af is due and I'm 14dpo.

Hope the witch doesn't show!

:dust: to all!


----------



## gemmy

Today was my testing day! Bfn at 12dpo. no af yet but expect her today or tomorrow :(


----------



## gemmy

Oh and massive temp drop too :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry hun! Let June be your month! :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

28329 said:


> :rofl: I don't miss the days where I'm dying to test. I'm around 11 days from af, ticker is wrong, sitting at 6dpo technically because its past midnight :haha:
> 
> I'm not the slightest bit tempted to pee on a thing! I think I'll wait until witch is late...IF she's late. Best of luck to you.

:happydance: <--- this is me... I need to calm down... I'm dying to test!! lol :shrug: how do you last the 2ww without exploding? lol xx Best of luck to you too! xx


----------



## 28329

ukgirl23 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I don't miss the days where I'm dying to test. I'm around 11 days from af, ticker is wrong, sitting at 6dpo technically because its past midnight :haha:
> 
> I'm not the slightest bit tempted to pee on a thing! I think I'll wait until witch is late...IF she's late. Best of luck to you.
> 
> :happydance: <--- this is me... I need to calm down... I'm dying to test!! lol :shrug: how do you last the 2ww without exploding? lol xx Best of luck to you too! xxClick to expand...

I have an lp of 16 days. Witch always come on day 17 unless I get 2 pink lines. I don't symptom spot and don't test. The best symptom is the witch being late and testing after being late means a nice dark line. No second guessing about faint ones! Plus I hate suffering chemicals. I have had 2 and its not nice. Without testing early I'll never know about the early loss. I find the tww easy. Maybe I'm strange. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

aww yeh I see your point. I think I shall try to take a leaf from your book and hold out until the day after AF is due and get a lovely dark line, I have a FRER in the bathroom though and I know Im not strong enough to resist its charms of an early BFP!


----------



## 28329

:rofl: I hate frer. I use superdrug or £ shop. Frer now have deep indent lines and easy mistaken for a faint bfp. I sure hope your frer gived you a lovely pink line though. How long until your af is due?


----------



## jbk

10dpo and I tested this morning and think i saw the faintests of lines!! Hope it turns into the darkest!! FXed!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ukgirl23

28329 said:


> :rofl: I hate frer. I use superdrug or £ shop. Frer now have deep indent lines and easy mistaken for a faint bfp. I sure hope your frer gived you a lovely pink line though. How long until your af is due?

AF is due on the 18th I have AGES to go yet, I might go get some from poundland.. I like Frer but yeh I do hate the indent line too... I have a rule.. if you cant see the line at arms length then its a negative! lol x


----------



## 28329

MrsC1003 said:


> Doesn't look like it will be my month this month either. Temp dropped another little bit from 36.22 yesterday to 36.18 this morning. OK then AF you can hurry up and show up so I can get on to the next cycle even if you are not due for another little while yet!

I'm waiting for tomorrows news that's its shot right back up again :)


----------



## 28329

ukgirl23 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I hate frer. I use superdrug or £ shop. Frer now have deep indent lines and easy mistaken for a faint bfp. I sure hope your frer gived you a lovely pink line though. How long until your af is due?
> 
> AF is due on the 18th I have AGES to go yet, I might go get some from poundland.. I like Frer but yeh I do hate the indent line too... I have a rule.. if you cant see the line at arms length then its a negative! lol xClick to expand...

Do you not have a hobby to while away your time? Its less than 2 weeks away, not long. My tww used to drag but I find waiting to ovulate is more difficult. I spoil myself with a good book, candle lit bubble bath and hot chocolate every day, that gives me something to look forward to instead of thinking about my tww. He he.


----------



## 28329

jbk said:


> 10dpo and I tested this morning and think i saw the faintests of lines!! Hope it turns into the darkest!! FXed!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oooo, do you have a picture :)


----------



## Tristan

Got my BFP at 11 dpo!!! I was so shocked, but we confirmed it on 3 different tests. DH is wanting me to keep peeing on sticks so he can see the line get darker. LOL. Now gotta make a Dr. Appt first thing Monday morning!


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congrats tristan.


----------



## MrsC1003

whoop congratulations Tristan

28329 - Well it turns out I was being a dope this morning and obviously saw on the thermometer what I expected to see rather than what was actually there. Hubby checked it cos I'd got into a little bit of a sulk about it (not so much that really but a few other things and he wanted to see if he could cheer me up about at least one thing) and found that the stored number was actually 36.65 :haha: :happydance: I am not out yet!!


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo!! I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## MrsC1003

I'm going to hold off testing as long as I can. I have the gynae on the 14th so will definitely need to test that morning before going to see him but the earliest I will test is the 10th at 13DPO and by the 14th I'll be 17DPO so should have an accurate result then. If its negative its negative and I refuse to stress but it is funny that in my mind I'd counted myself as out so in my sleepy state had recorded my temp being a lot lower than it was. Its strange the tricks our minds play on us.


----------



## 28329

Last cycle an unusually high temp made me test. But being half asleep I've taken it, looked at it and charted it as 36.4, low for me. But I looked again and it was 37.4! Very high for me. :haha:


----------



## EJPerkins

congrats to all the BFP's,, im still going to be testing on the 7th even tho we didnt BD enough i dont think around the right time, might even test tom morning also, cd28 was when i got my first BFP last time.. so we will see..
gl everyone else
if i dont get a bfp this round will you add me to the June thread once you start it? thanks
:dust:


----------



## sequeena

congrats on the :bfp:s


----------



## New2Bumps

Stargazer - pm'd you could you change my test date to 7th pretty please :D


----------



## stargazer01

gemmy said:


> Today was my testing day! Bfn at 12dpo. no af yet but expect her today or tomorrow :(

:( I hope af stays away for you! 



Tristan said:


> Got my BFP at 11 dpo!!! I was so shocked, but we confirmed it on 3 different tests. DH is wanting me to keep peeing on sticks so he can see the line get darker. LOL. Now gotta make a Dr. Appt first thing Monday morning!

Congratulations! :happydance: Best wishes to you!!!



EJPerkins said:


> congrats to all the BFP's,, im still going to be testing on the 7th even tho we didnt BD enough i dont think around the right time, might even test tom morning also, cd28 was when i got my first BFP last time.. so we will see..
> gl everyone else
> if i dont get a bfp this round will you add me to the June thread once you start it? thanks
> :dust:

I plan on starting the June thread soon. :) I will post the link when it is done. :)



New2Bumps said:


> Stargazer - pm'd you could you change my test date to 7th pretty please :D

No problem! :)


----------



## gemmy

Witch flew in at midnight, onto cycle 7....


----------



## stargazer01

gemmy said:


> Witch flew in at midnight, onto cycle 7....

:hugs: Sorry gemmy!


----------



## stargazer01

The June testing thread has been started, for the ladies that have been visited by the witch early on. Link is in my siggy. :)


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:​
kraftykoala
teamstanlick​

:dust:​


----------



## yellow11

Well ladies, just to update you, I was down for testing on 2nd as that was when af was due. I'm now officially 5 days late, and I'm NEVER late, however keep getting BFN!! :cry:
I don't know what's going on. I hate the not knowing. I only bd'ed on cd13 and opks were all over the show (antibiotics, or my uti maybe messing them up) so I don't know what's going on. It's driving my crazy :wacko: anyway do any of you ladies honestly think I can get a bfp after 4 bfn one which was this morning? Or should I quit getting my hopes up and just wait on af? :(


----------



## MamfaJane

yellow11 said:


> Well ladies, just to update you, I was down for testing on 2nd as that was when af was due. I'm now officially 5 days late, and I'm NEVER late, however keep getting BFN!! :cry:
> I don't know what's going on. I hate the not knowing. I only bd'ed on cd13 and opks were all over the show (antibiotics, or my uti maybe messing them up) so I don't know what's going on. It's driving my crazy :wacko: anyway do any of you ladies honestly think I can get a bfp after 4 bfn one which was this morning? Or should I quit getting my hopes up and just wait on af? :(

It's never over till AF shows :) If she hasn't appeared by tomorrow maybe you should go have a blood test? Maybe you just have low hcg levels? :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

It's a bank holiday weekend here in the UK so I'm gonna go to doc on Tue (well make an appointment!) If still no af. Thanks hun. Thats what I'm hoping for. I just wanna see two pink lines soooooo bad. Xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Yellow !


----------



## yellow11

Jellycat said:


> Good luck Yellow !

Thanks hun xxx
Good luck to you too xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Blah my temps dipped from 36,87 to 36.65 .. usually dips 13dpo
as AF's due tomorrow... so i think i will be out .. but guess ill wait not
got much hope though


----------



## New2Bumps

gemmy said:


> Witch flew in at midnight, onto cycle 7....

Sorry to hear that. GL for cycle 7 :hugs:



yellow11 said:


> Well ladies, just to update you, I was down for testing on 2nd as that was when af was due. I'm now officially 5 days late, and I'm NEVER late, however keep getting BFN!! :cry:
> I don't know what's going on. I hate the not knowing. I only bd'ed on cd13 and opks were all over the show (antibiotics, or my uti maybe messing them up) so I don't know what's going on. It's driving my crazy :wacko: anyway do any of you ladies honestly think I can get a bfp after 4 bfn one which was this morning? Or should I quit getting my hopes up and just wait on af? :(

Not over until AF shows. They say usually a bfp shows up by 19dpo but can be up to a month in some cases before it shows on a hpt. Keeping my fingers x for you. Hope the doctor will do a blood test for you (ours won't do them as they say the digitals are so accurate now so they might want you to wait it out).

I was talking to my mom about this the other day - she's 70!!! She said when they were ttc they didn't know about cycles and all that and when is best to concieve, just had to bd lots, and there were no hpt so it was just a case of waiting and once they'd missed 3 periods they went to the doctor... for an internal exam!!!!!!!! The blood test for hcg hadn't been invented! Can you imagine ladies having to wait 3 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylis

Put me down for AF pls, over to June


----------



## Jess19

Well I caved and tested wth a frer at 8dpo
I was stark white :-( bfn
I'm thinking I'm out this cycle, I have no symptoms...except for bitchyness :rofl: 
I just want to start my clomid! This cycle needs to end!


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> Well ladies, just to update you, I was down for testing on 2nd as that was when af was due. I'm now officially 5 days late, and I'm NEVER late, however keep getting BFN!! :cry:
> I don't know what's going on. I hate the not knowing. I only bd'ed on cd13 and opks were all over the show (antibiotics, or my uti maybe messing them up) so I don't know what's going on. It's driving my crazy :wacko: anyway do any of you ladies honestly think I can get a bfp after 4 bfn one which was this morning? Or should I quit getting my hopes up and just wait on af? :(

Good Luck Yellow! It is still VERY possible for you to get a bfp! Your levels might be low yet. Some ladies don't get their bfp until af is a week or two late. :)


----------



## stargazer01

New2Bumps said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Witch flew in at midnight, onto cycle 7....
> 
> Sorry to hear that. GL for cycle 7 :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, just to update you, I was down for testing on 2nd as that was when af was due. I'm now officially 5 days late, and I'm NEVER late, however keep getting BFN!! :cry:
> I don't know what's going on. I hate the not knowing. I only bd'ed on cd13 and opks were all over the show (antibiotics, or my uti maybe messing them up) so I don't know what's going on. It's driving my crazy :wacko: anyway do any of you ladies honestly think I can get a bfp after 4 bfn one which was this morning? Or should I quit getting my hopes up and just wait on af? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Not over until AF shows. They say usually a bfp shows up by 19dpo but can be up to a month in some cases before it shows on a hpt. Keeping my fingers x for you. Hope the doctor will do a blood test for you (ours won't do them as they say the digitals are so accurate now so they might want you to wait it out).
> 
> I was talking to my mom about this the other day - she's 70!!! She said when they were ttc they didn't know about cycles and all that and when is best to concieve, just had to bd lots, and there were no hpt so it was just a case of waiting and once they'd missed 3 periods they went to the doctor... for an internal exam!!!!!!!! The blood test for hcg hadn't been invented! Can you imagine ladies having to wait 3 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I can't imagine waiting 3 months! And I think 2 weeks is a killer. :rofl:


----------



## MrsC1003

Yellow11 - I didn't get a BFP until my period was 16 days late despite having me testing fairly regularly since 4 days late (we weren't trying at that point) so you're definitely not out until AF shows her ugly head. There are all sorts of things that can delay her though. Usually its ovulation itself that's delayed but it does happen sometimes. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Jess19 - remember only very few people get their BFP at 8DPO. It was probably too soon to test. Hoping this is it and you get your BFP but I'm similar, don't think this is our month and want this cycle to end already so I can try again. 

Hubby and I have just sat down and worked out limits on how long we're going to try for and how many cycles of IVF we are willing to pay for if it comes to that. Thought it was necessary to talk about it now because if it were up to me I'd never stop until we got our forever baby but we have to be realistic and also we can't start adoption proceedings until we've stopped fertility treatment for at least 6 months. Blah why can't this be easy?


----------



## teamstanlick

Boo - out of the running for May...AF arrived. I hate her...lol.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 
I'm half way through the 2ww now :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 
I'm half way through the 2ww now :happydance:


----------



## happycloud

10 DPO. I was really thinking I was out, but then yesterday I had crazy pronounced veins, areolae are starting to darken like the first time I got pregnant. Temps are looking good too! Took a test this morning, no line. I know it's too early for me. This week is going to go so slow! Have good week everyone!
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.PNG
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm out! See you in June :)


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:​
EJPerkins
New2Bumps​

:dust:​


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I'll be testing on the 17th! Third round on Clomid and super anxious!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome HopinAndPrayn! Good Luck Testing!!! :)


----------



## New2Bumps

What do you think ladies? This faint line came up after 2 mins. Af now 2 days late. I'm 16dpo! 

Going to get a Clearblue later and see what that says. 

Keep repeating my mantra - Not out until af shows!!!

:dust: to all still waiting :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0191.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## gemmy

New2Bumps said:


> What do you think ladies? This faint line came up after 2 mins. Af now 2 days late. I'm 16dpo!
> 
> Going to get a Clearblue later and see what that says.
> 
> Keep repeating my mantra - Not out until af shows!!!
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting :D

Looks like your BFP !!!! Well done and Congrats x


----------



## yellow11

New2bumps that def looks like a bfp to me :dance: congratulations.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! New2Bumps! :happydance:


----------



## 4MrsCoyle3

New2Bumps said:


> What do you think ladies? This faint line came up after 2 mins. Af now 2 days late. I'm 16dpo!
> 
> Going to get a Clearblue later and see what that says.
> 
> Keep repeating my mantra - Not out until af shows!!!
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting :D

I didn't even need to zoom - that's a :bfp: - congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## New2Bumps

Well ladies, it's confirmed!!!

I just did a clearblue digi and I got my :bfp: !!!

Thanks everyone for boosting my confidence :) 

I'm hoping and wishing for a really sticky bean :Dx

Hopefully see more of you with BFPs very soon.

Lots and lots of luck and I'll be lurking in TTC for a while to see how you all get on :flower:

:dust: :dust: :dust:​
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0193.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## yellow11

Woohoo :happydance: massive congratulations hun. H&h 9 months. Good luck hun Xxxx


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congrats. Great news. H&H 9 months.


----------



## MrsC1003

:happydance: congratulations and keeping fingers crossed for a sticky bean


----------



## kt_bee

Congrats to the latest BFP's!! H&H 9 months !


----------



## happycloud

CONGRATS new2bumps!!!


----------



## Jess19

Congrats!!


----------



## stargazer01

littlemisscie said:


> I'm out! See you in June :)

Sorry littlemisscie! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

New2Bumps said:


> Well ladies, it's confirmed!!!
> 
> I just did a clearblue digi and I got my :bfp: !!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for boosting my confidence :)
> 
> I'm hoping and wishing for a really sticky bean :Dx
> 
> Hopefully see more of you with BFPs very soon.
> 
> Lots and lots of luck and I'll be lurking in TTC for a while to see how you all get on :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:​

Congratulations!!! :happydance: Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls I need some advice, I just took this, its with 2mu and its at the 10 min mark
What do you all think?? I'm retesting in the am regardless lol
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## yellow11

Looks hopeful hun xx


----------



## Medzi

I can see something :)


----------



## MrsC1003

I can see something. Hoping it turns into a nice solid BFP :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls I need some advice, I just took this, its with 2mu and its at the 10 min mark
> What do you all think?? I'm retesting in the am regardless lol
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]

A see a light line there! I hope it gets nice and dark for you! How many dpo are you?


----------



## 28329

Jess!! I see that line. Is it pink? Fingers crossed for some beautiful progression.


----------



## RAFwife

Jess I definitely see something!! Hope it's your bfp :)

Can I be added please? I'm 3dpo today, cycle 7, will be testing on May 18th.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## onebumpplease

Looks like a line to me, will look forward to the next test :)


----------



## MD1223

Hi Jess - I see something too! FX'd!!

Congrats to all the BFPs already! YAY!!!

May I join you ladies? I am currently 4 dpo, and think I am going to test on the 18th (15 dpo, a day after AF is due). Thanks!

:dust: for all of us!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls, I'm 9dpo today.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hello to all of you ladies :flower: stargazer could you please add me for May 16th? According to my microscope and opk today is ovulation for me. So tomorrow it's hopefully 1dpo and the unnerving 2ww! :happydance:Thanks in advance and positive, sticky double-portions of baby:dust: to all of you ladies!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Jess19 your chart looks really promising. I bet you are going to bet your + this cycle.


----------



## ukgirl23

hey ladies I'm having some serious symptoms today!! Hope you are all well! I'm spying on you all! x


----------



## Koukla

I'll be testing on Mother's Day! I'll only be 10DPO so probably too early, but I'm impatient LOL. GL everyone!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome new testers!!! Good Luck! :)

MD1223
FngrsCrossed
Koukla

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:​
dizzy65
DooDah​

:dust:​


----------



## Leinzlove

Lot's of :dust: to all in here! :) Fngerscrossed, I'm right about with you on O. I'm down for testing on May 17, which would be 11dpo. But, I'll probably cave and start testing May 15... I can never be patient! :)


----------



## rainydays9

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls I need some advice, I just took this, its with 2mu and its at the 10 min mark
> What do you all think?? I'm retesting in the am regardless lol
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Yey that looks like a bfp to me :happydance:
Hope its darker today for you:flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

Jesse19 i can see a line! Xx good luck luv xX


----------



## 28329

rainydays9 said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I need some advice, I just took this, its with 2mu and its at the 10 min mark
> What do you all think?? I'm retesting in the am regardless lol
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yey that looks like a bfp to me :happydance:
> Hope its darker today for you:flower:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to see you here, we had identical tickers last cycle. Fingers crossed for the same this time. :hugs:


----------



## EJPerkins

Well af got me this mornin right on que, on to June and 100mg of Clomid again.. then do that a cpl cycles then if it doesn't work on to a specialist..
Congrats to all the bfp's
:dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

:hugs: I'm sorry EJPerkins. Hope you have better luck on your new cycle. 

I am impressed with myself, 11DPO and I haven't tested!! I had a BFP dream last night which probably just means its on my mind but a girl can hope for a sign :haha:

Jess - how did the new test go this morning?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Leinzlove said:


> Lot's of :dust: to all in here! :) Fngerscrossed, I'm right about with you on O. I'm down for testing on May 17, which would be 11dpo. But, I'll probably cave and start testing May 15... I can never be patient! :)

Seem to have had a dip this morning in temp and still full ferning, :rofl: That's about right, OV today, my poor Dh is going to be all drained out of his :spermy:'s in a minute lol. So I will be probably testing on the 17th too. Stargazer is going to think I am a pain in the behind for having to switch my day...But I think she can leave it there doesn't matter, it's only a day difference. Sending sticky positive baby :dust: to you and all the other ladies testing!


----------



## stargazer01

EJPerkins said:


> Well af got me this mornin right on que, on to June and 100mg of Clomid again.. then do that a cpl cycles then if it doesn't work on to a specialist..
> Congrats to all the bfp's
> :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

FngrsCrossed said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Lot's of :dust: to all in here! :) Fngerscrossed, I'm right about with you on O. I'm down for testing on May 17, which would be 11dpo. But, I'll probably cave and start testing May 15... I can never be patient! :)
> 
> Seem to have had a dip this morning in temp and still full ferning, :rofl: That's about right, OV today, my poor Dh is going to be all drained out of his :spermy:'s in a minute lol. So I will be probably testing on the 17th too. Stargazer is going to think I am a pain in the behind for having to switch my day...But I think she can leave it there doesn't matter, it's only a day difference. Sending sticky positive baby :dust: to you and all the other ladies testing!Click to expand...

Not a problem, I switched the days for you! :)


----------



## DCMum

May I join in please? I'm 5dpo now, planning to test on the 20th. Hopefully the hag stays away! For good!


----------



## Medzi

I think I'm out. HUGE temp drop this morning - back down to pre-O temps. No AF yet but feeling crampy and like its going to happen soon. I know I'm not out until AF comes, but don't think this is my month.


----------



## jbk

Still waiting! Darn long luteal phases. I have 8 days left until AF is supposed to show and Im cramping and my boobs are sore. SO hopefully good news!! Good Luck to everyone!! and Congrats to the :bfp:!! :dust: to all!


----------



## stargazer01

DCMum said:


> May I join in please? I'm 5dpo now, planning to test on the 20th. Hopefully the hag stays away! For good!

Welcome! Good Luck testing!! :)


----------



## 28329

jbk said:


> Still waiting! Darn long luteal phases. I have 8 days left until AF is supposed to show and Im cramping and my boobs are sore. SO hopefully good news!! Good Luck to everyone!! and Congrats to the :bfp:!! :dust: to all!

At 9dpo I still have 8 days until witch is due. I don't mind a long lp but ask me if I still don't mind it in a couple days :haha:
Any symptoms your end?


----------



## happycloud

How did testing go this morning jess19? That was definitely a line!


My temps went even higher today, 12 dpo. I'm going to try really hard not to test until 14 dpo. I tested the last couple of days and no luck. This chart is the best upward angle I've had since last year! FC!
 



Attached Files:







cycle12dpo.apr.JPG
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sequeena

wow that'll be one hell of a bfp!


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi ladies, 

Just an update :witch: showed her ugly face on 3rd but am feeling good and positive for a June :bfp:!

Congratulations to everyone that has has their :bfp: and fingers crossed for everyone else that they see it next month! x


----------



## kt_bee

I'm down to test on the 10th, af due tomorrow...I'm starting to think I'm out though, had a little bit of pink spotting on tp when I wiped, an hour or so later when I went wee there was a small amount of brown. Only when I wipe though, having some sharp ping like cramping on my right ovary side. Blah I *hope* this isn't AF but I'm coming to accept that it very well may be:cry:


----------



## Jess19

Not so good girls :-( this am poas didn't look so promising 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/AFEA3BB0-orig.jpg[/IMG]
I'm only 10dpo so who knows but I think I'm out, esp with the temp drop


----------



## 28329

Ah, couldve come online with better news jess. But hell, its still early! FX'd.


----------



## stargazer01

sorry foxiechick1. :hugs: Come on over and join in with the June ladies.


----------



## Jess19

Yes it isb still early! I'm not giving up just yet 
Ill be testing in the am


----------



## MrsC1003

Jess - OK that sucks that this mornings didn't look so promising but as you said still early days 

My temps are becoming increasingly weird. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b7fd7 Its like they're trampolining or something and I always take it at the same time and usually its after a solid 8 hours sleep (occassionally only 6.5 to 7 but should still be getting accurate results). And today I cracked and tested and it wasn't even fmu. And there is this hint of a line that I'm currently ruling an evap but its so similar to how last month started that I can't help but be hopeful. Argh! So will obviously be testing again in the morning lol.


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> Jess - OK that sucks that this mornings didn't look so promising but as you said still early days
> 
> My temps are becoming increasingly weird. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b7fd7 Its like they're trampolining or something and I always take it at the same time and usually its after a solid 8 hours sleep (occassionally only 6.5 to 7 but should still be getting accurate results). And today I cracked and tested and it wasn't even fmu. And there is this hint of a line that I'm currently ruling an evap but its so similar to how last month started that I can't help but be hopeful. Argh! So will obviously be testing again in the morning lol.

I'm hopeful for you! Hope that line turns nice and dark!! Sounds very promising!


----------



## 28329

Oooo, MrsC.....do you have a picture?


----------



## MrsC1003

https://edge2.asmira.com/photo/22/366022/album/13568029_720.jpg

OPK and HPT taken using the same sample. Looks clearer in real life but couldn't get a decent pic.

Am going to test again in the morning. If I get a line on the IC tomorrow will be using my Clearblue digital


----------



## 28329

I can sooooo see that line! Fx'd for a + digi tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC1003

Argh I'm so scared and nervous. I keep jumping between crying with fear and crying with happiness to smiling to anxiousness. I am going to list emotional as today's primary symptom lol!! On another site I've shown this pic to some others who I chat to regularly and they all think its a good line but I just keep thinking I'm kidding myself and everyone just wants me to feel better.


----------



## 28329

I know exactly how you're feeling. Everything this cycle for me, including my chart, is looking so positive. Even my brain is telling me this is it but I'm absolutely petrified of getting a bfp. I mean, its not even been 4 weeks since the miscarriage. And what if it happens again. I want to test friday but then what if I get a faint line? Omg, I'm freaking out! :hugs: to you hun, we are in the same boat. I hope you get your forever baby this cycle. I'm sure that line is your bfp.


----------



## MrsC1003

Your chart does look really good. But completely understand where you're coming from. I'm going to use a digital if I get a line tomorrow because then its a clear answer. I know they're not the most sensitive but it stops me peering at it every two minutes including after the time I'm supposed to read it!! It actually fell apart before I could show hubby so had to show him the pictures instead lol.


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:​
*kcsandoval*​

:dust:​


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> Your chart does look really good. But completely understand where you're coming from. I'm going to use a digital if I get a line tomorrow because then its a clear answer. I know they're not the most sensitive but it stops me peering at it every two minutes including after the time I'm supposed to read it!! It actually fell apart before I could show hubby so had to show him the pictures instead lol.

Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## 28329

MrsC, my digi was positive last cycle after a faint line like yours on the same test! They're the same sensitivity. Best of luck to you. You'll be fine. The worry will never go away until our babies are in our arms. Do you know your hopeful due date? If I'm preggo I'll be due january 17th going by lmp. Or so countdown to pregnancy says.


----------



## MrsC1003

Going my lmp I'd be due 15th January. Fertilityfriend reckons the 18th  going by ovulation day xx


----------



## 28329

It'd be so great if we're both looking at a bfp this week. It'll be good to go through the journey with someone who understands the worries! Fx'd. I'll be looking out for your update when I get up :)


----------



## Medzi

AF came for me :( I'll pop over to June testing soon.


----------



## Mummy.R

so exciting to see all the BFP, gives me some hope!!
I have done SO well and havent tested yet! AF is due tomorrow but i am often a day- 3 days late... so im giving myself til thursday then saturday if still nothing!


----------



## Mummy.R

with my daughter i just 'knew' i was pregnant (no morning sickness or anything, just 'felt' like it).. but im wondering.. if any of you have experienced the following before finding out you were pregnant?
all of a sudden yesterday afternoon started to feel sick (but thought maybe some sun/heat stroke as we just got our first really hot day after lots of cold days) i went home and all i wanted to do was sleep and when i woke up after 10 hrs of sleep i still felt ill but it went away by noon today


----------



## smacklefoot

I'm testing the 29th if I ovulate this month (worried I won't since I just had a chemical) but doctor said if I am emotionally ready that there's no harm in trying again. Hoping to get a :bfp: that sticks!

Baby Dust To All
:dust:


----------



## DragonflyWing

I think I might test tomorrow...I wanted to hold off until Thursday, but I don't think I can wait! I have a strong feeling it will be a BFN, but I'm trying not to give up hope just yet.


----------



## Leinzlove

Dragon: Can't wait to hear about your :bfp:! I sure this is your month! Your symptoms have sounded so positive! :happydance:

Sorry Medzi: The :witch: got you! May you get the June :bfp:! :hugs:

Everyone else... Update with your :bfp:'s! This month is the one! :hugs: Happy testing!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mummy.R said:


> with my daughter i just 'knew' i was pregnant (no morning sickness or anything, just 'felt' like it).. but im wondering.. if any of you have experienced the following before finding out you were pregnant?
> all of a sudden yesterday afternoon started to feel sick (but thought maybe some sun/heat stroke as we just got our first really hot day after lots of cold days) i went home and all i wanted to do was sleep and when i woke up after 10 hrs of sleep i still felt ill but it went away by noon today


I was the same with both my kids, I only tested to confirm it to my husband lol.. I felt sick after the school run yesterday morning but I think I have an illness :/ I'm only 5dpo so its a bit too soon for morning sickness for me xx how many dpo are you? x


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Well, I woke and took my temperature this morning. My highest so far. Two more days of stupidly high temps and I'll test I think. 10dpo today so it's still very eary.


----------



## mamadonna

Looking good!


----------



## yellow11

Woo hoo Katy :dance: :headspin: . Rooting for your BFP!!
Your chart looks AMAZING!! Fxed for you. Xxx


----------



## 28329

yellow11 said:


> Woo hoo Katy :dance: :headspin: . Rooting for your BFP!!
> Your chart looks AMAZING!! Fxed for you. Xxx

Tahnk you hunnie :)
It is looking good but naturally I'm scared! How are you today?


----------



## yellow11

Hope you get a super sticky bfp. :hugs:
I'm grand, still in limbo land but less crazy today. :) thank goodness!


----------



## 28329

Me too hunnie, me too!
I hate being in limbo. The answer is right around the corner. I hope its good news :)


----------



## teamstanlick

28329 said:


> Me too hunnie, me too!
> I hate being in limbo. The answer is right around the corner. I hope its good news :)

Wow your chart looks awesome. Huge dip could be implantation and it's definitely looking triphasic. FX'd for you!


----------



## MrsC1003

So took another IC and got a line so took clearblue digi :bfP: 1-2 weeks :-D so happy but also a little scared.


----------



## yellow11

Yay!! Congratulations hun. I really hope this is it hun. Please stick little bubba. Fingers and toes so tightly crossed for you. Good luck hun. Xx


----------



## 28329

Yay MrsC, I knew it!! Grace us with a picture. Congratulations hunnie. I may be joining you soon! Fx'd.


----------



## MrsC1003

https://edge1.asmira.com/photo/22/366022/album/13590948_720.jpg

I didn't believe the IC's till I saw this. You will be joining me 28329 you're chart is amazing.


----------



## yellow11

:dance: stick, stick, stick. Good luck hun wishing you all the best! :dance:


----------



## 28329

Beautiful sight. :happydance:
My chart sure does look amazing. My DF made me test but it was midday urine at 10dpo so of course :bfn: Two more days and I'll test again, no matter how much he begs. :haha:


----------



## MrsC1003

Yeah just wait till fmu of 12 dpo. Otherwise you'll be like me and not believe the test from 11dpo and spend the rest of the day stressing lol xx


----------



## kt_bee

Congrats MrsC on your BFP! H&H 9months!:flower:

AF came full force this morning, onto the June thread for me:cry: Good luck to the rest of the testers!


----------



## 28329

MrsC1003 said:


> Yeah just wait till fmu of 12 dpo. Otherwise you'll be like me and not believe the test from 11dpo and spend the rest of the day stressing lol xx

I don't know what it is, I'm sure we've cracked it. I have all the symptoms. Am just waiting for the tests to confirm it. But if I'm wrong that's ok too. I am still raw afterall. I'm so happy for you! XXX


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, congrats to the bfp!!

Well I took another test this am
What do you girls think??
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrsC1003

Jess that is looking really promising. I'd try a clear blue digital. 

28329 - I am looking forward to seeing your bfp but I know what you mean. I'm so freakin scared :-/


----------



## 28329

Jess, that looks bfp. I agree, do a digi. 

MrsC, our worry will never go away. I'm still a week away from the witch and if/when I get my bfp in couple days I'll not stop worrying until after I'm late. I have a scan of my womb and ovaries next weekend so I'm hoping for a good result this week.


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC, so excited for you!!! :happydance: Congrats!!! I was so hopeful for you this cycle. This will be your sticky one, I just know it!!!

Congrats again!


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Jess, that looks bfp. I agree, do a digi.
> 
> MrsC, our worry will never go away. I'm still a week away from the witch and if/when I get my bfp in couple days I'll not stop worrying until after I'm late. I have a scan of my womb and ovaries next weekend so I'm hoping for a good result this week.

This one will be your sticky one too Katy! This month is the one. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

smacklefoot said:


> I'm testing the 29th if I ovulate this month (worried I won't since I just had a chemical) but doctor said if I am emotionally ready that there's no harm in trying again. Hoping to get a :bfp: that sticks!
> 
> Baby Dust To All
> :dust:

Good Luck this cycle! May is the month where it will happen! From the beginning, it just felt more positive here on this thread. Lots of pma!


----------



## stargazer01

Medzi - so sorry about af coming. Hope to see you in June! :)

Dragonflywing - Good Luck if you test tomorrow!


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! :hugs: to those the witch got. :hugs: to those with angels! And :happydance: to those who got bfp's while i was away licking my wounds! Well hoping this will be a normal cycle for me, if it is it looks like i will be testing around the 29th! Good luck and sticky baby dust everyone!!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome back kel21!! Good to see you!!!


----------



## ms.bela

awwwwwwwwww... I hope God can bless us with a lil bundle of joy... seeing your excitement got me a little excited.. First IUI was May 1st, PG test May 15... GOOD LUCK HUN!


----------



## stargazer01

ms.bela said:


> awwwwwwwwww... I hope God can bless us with a lil bundle of joy... seeing your excitement got me a little excited.. First IUI was May 1st, PG test May 15... GOOD LUCK HUN!

Welcome to May testing!!! Good Luck to you! :)


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls 

I'm not going to do a dig until after I'm late Monday. AF should be here Saturday or sunday . 
I'm thinking about going in for bloods before I go to work on Monday too


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I'm 6DPO today and trying not to go crazy symptom spotting! :wacko:

This is my first month Charting and I think it's made me nuttier :haha:

How do you ladies stay sane during the TWW? :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

Your chart looks good!


----------



## yellow11

HopinAndPrayn said:


> I'm 6DPO today and trying not to go crazy symptom spotting! :wacko:
> 
> This is my first month Charting and I think it's made me nuttier :haha:
> 
> How do you ladies stay sane during the TWW? :shrug:

We dont!! :wacko: haha....


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

yellow11 said:


> HopinAndPrayn said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6DPO today and trying not to go crazy symptom spotting! :wacko:
> 
> This is my first month Charting and I think it's made me nuttier :haha:
> 
> How do you ladies stay sane during the TWW? :shrug:
> 
> We dont!! :wacko: haha....Click to expand...

Haha, glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Bfp this morning!!! :)


----------



## kel21

Congrats nikki!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you! :)


----------



## 28329

:happydance: congratulations!


----------



## Jess19

:happdance: congrats!


----------



## happycloud

Congrats Nikki!
Jess - that's definitely a BFP!

I caved and tested 13dpo. BFN :( Hoping it is just because it's the middle of the day and that there's still a chance!


----------



## Jess19

:dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

:happydance: congratulations Nikki


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats Nikki!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jbk

I'm now on day 33 of a 40 day cycle with 20 day luteal phase. I just went potty and had blood tinged cm hopefully a good sign.


----------



## kraftykoala

I am so over this cycle, my chart is bonkers I think due to a naff thermometer but who knows. I had 19 days of highs and no peaks on my monitor, no positive OPKs, yet my temp keeps going up (got a proper thermometer around 12 days ago) but HPTs are BFN. Do you get the thermal shift if you don't ovulate? I am very grumpy :(


----------



## happycloud

kraftykoala said:


> I am so over this cycle, my chart is bonkers I think due to a naff thermometer but who knows. I had 19 days of highs and no peaks on my monitor, no positive OPKs, yet my temp keeps going up (got a proper thermometer around 12 days ago) but HPTs are BFN. Do you get the thermal shift if you don't ovulate? I am very grumpy :(

If I had to guess, I would say O was day 27 or 28. But the C for cm on day 27 throws me off!


----------



## kraftykoala

happycloud said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> I am so over this cycle, my chart is bonkers I think due to a naff thermometer but who knows. I had 19 days of highs and no peaks on my monitor, no positive OPKs, yet my temp keeps going up (got a proper thermometer around 12 days ago) but HPTs are BFN. Do you get the thermal shift if you don't ovulate? I am very grumpy :(
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say O was day 27 or 28. But the C for cm on day 27 throws me off!Click to expand...

I think you're probably right, I must have ovulated late if at all. In which case I shall anticipate my temp drop any time now


----------



## DragonflyWing

Tested this morning- BFN. Slight evap line, but barely visible and definitely no color. I'll wait a few days, and if AF doesn't show, I'll test again.


----------



## 28329

I'm testing again tomorrow. I am sooo getting my bfp this cycle. I'm determined!!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

28329 said:


> I'm testing again tomorrow. I am sooo getting my bfp this cycle. I'm determined!!

FXed for you, your chart looks GREAT!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC1003

Yes test!! I'm now just excited to see your BFP because I am sure this is your month too!! :dust:


----------



## 28329

Oh, I'm sure I'm getting my bfp. I'm just waiting on baby George/Elaenor to produce the good stuff for my tests :)


----------



## stargazer01

*May 10 Testers!​*

kt_bee
happycloud
Jess19

:dust:​


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> I'm testing again tomorrow. I am sooo getting my bfp this cycle. I'm determined!!

:happydance: Good Luck for two lines in the morning!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks, I'm praying for a nice dark line!


----------



## Mummy.R

ukgirl23 said:


> Mummy.R said:
> 
> 
> with my daughter i just 'knew' i was pregnant (no morning sickness or anything, just 'felt' like it).. but im wondering.. if any of you have experienced the following before finding out you were pregnant?
> all of a sudden yesterday afternoon started to feel sick (but thought maybe some sun/heat stroke as we just got our first really hot day after lots of cold days) i went home and all i wanted to do was sleep and when i woke up after 10 hrs of sleep i still felt ill but it went away by noon today
> 
> 
> I was the same with both my kids, I only tested to confirm it to my husband lol.. I felt sick after the school run yesterday morning but I think I have an illness :/ I'm only 5dpo so its a bit too soon for morning sickness for me xx how many dpo are you? xClick to expand...

i am 13dpo AF should of appeared yesterday but neg test today


----------



## Jess19

Well ladies, I broke down and tested again tonight
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6A3D1310-orig.jpg

What do you girls think?


----------



## yellow11

There is the faintest little line there. :dance:
Do a digi hun!
Save you all the squinting at lines. FX'd for you xx


----------



## babydustpower

Please add me to the list. Af is expected on May 16th but I will be testing everyday.

I have been feeling nauseous for the past 3 days...am on 9DPO but BFN.

Trying not to get my hopes too high but I can't help it. Been heartbroken too many times...almost a year in TTC


----------



## Jess19

Thanks, I would but I think I want to wait to see if af shows or not. 
I'm terrified of seeing "not pregnant" :-(


----------



## yellow11

:hugs: nothing worse than that word "not" :hugs:
Agreed, AF is easier to handle. Good luck hun. Xxx

Eta: I typed this in a sleepy haze. You're not gonna get a "not pregnant" you've a line! :) def got a line there hun. Xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

I see a line, Jess! FX for you!


----------



## mamadonna

I can definitely see a line jess


----------



## MrsC1003

I can definitely see a line hun. Looks like a bfp to me, much clearer than my lines were :happydance: xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you put me down for the 26th now please 
AF came on time :(


----------



## Crazy4Baby

I will be testing on the 18th May.....hope this is the month :)


----------



## stargazer01

Jess - I see a faint line! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## jbk

AF came a WEEK early :( I'm out... I guess put me down for June :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## teamstanlick

Jess19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Congratulations Jess!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Jess!!


----------



## ukgirl23

omg!! congratulations Jess!!! happy and healthy 9 months to you hun!! xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats jess!!! :) looks exactly my frer! :)


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations jess


----------



## Jess19

When is your due date nikki?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

January 21st! :) Just got back from the doctors, waiting on blood results now!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

im 11dpo today!


----------



## Remucar

Nikki, congrats hun!! when did you get your first BFP??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yesterday :) doc saw me right away which is a releif!


----------



## MrsC1003

congrats Jess that is a definite BFP

Sorry to those who the witch caught

Saw the dr this morning who was amazing. Daily aspirin for now and being seen by my specialist on Monday with a comment of 'we will be monitoring you VERY regularly and carefully' but on a rushed HcG blood test she just called me to tell me at 13DPO my HcG is through the roof at 671 :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Jess and Nikki!

MrsC - that is awesome! I hope your levels keep going up and up!


----------



## CocoMia

Hello ladies!

Firstly - HUGE congrats to all the BFP's! I've been away for a few days and it's all happening! Lots of H&H wishes for your next 9 months girlies x

Stargazer - I think we might be on the same CD and testing on the same day.

Let's take one for the team and get that egg! :happydance:

:dust:

We'll be on hols for my O week (and birthday) so we've got no excuse not to BD our way to a :bfp:

Hehe xx


----------



## DragonflyWing

AF got me this morning :( On to the next cycle!


----------



## 28329

Yay jess. Huge congratulations. I've been waiting for your bfp!!
I got another bfn today. Next test in 12 hours!


----------



## yellow11

Congrats jess and nicki :dance:
MrsC, that's fab news, hope it continues to keep rising. :happydance:


----------



## New2Bumps

Wow loads of us with BFPs - This was a lucky thread for me I'd love to know who else has a bfp and we can buddy up in first tri :)




MrsC1003 said:


> Jess - OK that sucks that this mornings didn't look so promising but as you said still early days
> 
> My temps are becoming increasingly weird. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b7fd7 Its like they're trampolining or something and I always take it at the same time and usually its after a solid 8 hours sleep (occassionally only 6.5 to 7 but should still be getting accurate results). And today I cracked and tested and it wasn't even fmu. And there is this hint of a line that I'm currently ruling an evap but its so similar to how last month started that I can't help but be hopeful. Argh! So will obviously be testing again in the morning lol.

CONGRATS!!!
We have the same due date! I found out on Monday :D Hope you don't mind me asking why you are going to be monitored so much :hugs:

:dust::dust: :dust: to the rest of you still to test in May :D, still loads of time for May :bfp: xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats Jess!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

DragonflyWing said:


> AF got me this morning :( On to the next cycle!

Sorry af came. :hugs: 
Come on over to the June thread. :)


----------



## happycloud

Congrats Jess! 

I'm so sad today. Today was my due date for my lost little one from last summer. I was really hoping for some crazy twist of fate and get a BFP today at 14 DPO. But BFN. I know I'm not out until AF, but 14DPO is pretty far along. My temp today was the highest of the whole cycle...so confusing.
Just super weepy. No fun. Just sucks.


----------



## FlowerPower11

Well- according to the calender i should be most fertile yesterday and today...was skeptical this month cos last month we bd'd loads and af still showed, BUT....bam....have had very obviously REALLY abundant CM this evening and so am thinking my luck could be in if I dtd tonight.....OH has already hinted he is in the mood so who knows...


----------



## stargazer01

happycloud said:


> Congrats Jess!
> 
> I'm so sad today. Today was my due date for my lost little one from last summer. I was really hoping for some crazy twist of fate and get a BFP today at 14 DPO. But BFN. I know I'm not out until AF, but 14DPO is pretty far along. My temp today was the highest of the whole cycle...so confusing.
> Just super weepy. No fun. Just sucks.

:hugs: so sorry. There is still hope until af arrives. :hugs: Hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## stargazer01

FlowerPower11 said:


> Well- according to the calender i should be most fertile yesterday and today...was skeptical this month cos last month we bd'd loads and af still showed, BUT....bam....have had very obviously REALLY abundant CM this evening and so am thinking my luck could be in if I dtd tonight.....OH has already hinted he is in the mood so who knows...

Definately bd tonight! Good Luck! :)


----------



## MrsC1003

New2Bumps said:


> Wow loads of us with BFPs - This was a lucky thread for me I'd love to know who else has a bfp and we can buddy up in first tri :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> Jess - OK that sucks that this mornings didn't look so promising but as you said still early days
> 
> My temps are becoming increasingly weird. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b7fd7 Its like they're trampolining or something and I always take it at the same time and usually its after a solid 8 hours sleep (occassionally only 6.5 to 7 but should still be getting accurate results). And today I cracked and tested and it wasn't even fmu. And there is this hint of a line that I'm currently ruling an evap but its so similar to how last month started that I can't help but be hopeful. Argh! So will obviously be testing again in the morning lol.
> 
> CONGRATS!!!
> We have the same due date! I found out on Monday :D Hope you don't mind me asking why you are going to be monitored so much :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust: :dust: to the rest of you still to test in May :D, still loads of time for May :bfp: xxxClick to expand...

Hey hun, congratulations on the :bfp: :happydance: 

I'm being closely monitored because of my four angels and I have various medical things which are linked to high risk pregnancies (PCOS, possible apl which causes blood clots in the placenta, and epilepsy). I also have a very strong family history of twins so they like keeping a close eye on me for that. But so far so good with drs appointment this morning and the specialist on Monday. Will hopefully be having the first scan at some point next week :happydance: 

:cloud9:


----------



## 28329

MrsC, great news about your numbers. I'm soooo happy for you.


----------



## MrsC1003

Thanks hun. Sorry the BFP hasn't shown up yet for you. I have faith that it will soon!! :dust:


----------



## 28329

Thank you. Its ok. I'll get my bfp. If not in next few days then next cycle. I'm not letting go of my pma.


----------



## MrsC1003

Good, do not let go of that pma. It will happen for you soon :dust:


----------



## daisyr21

Getting ready to start my 2WW this weekend..kind of excited and antsy already


----------



## New2Bumps

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 28329

Any news today ladies?


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey if any of you are interested I'm doing 30 tests in 10 days in the pregnancy test section, I'm at 7dpo so far and it's really helping to pass the time hopefully there'll be a BFP at the end of it... check it out if you get time :) x


----------



## 28329

Do you have a link?


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies :wave: AF has almost gone here, she's dragging her arse this month! Hope we're all ok :dust:


----------



## ukgirl23

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-30-tests-10-days-hopefully-ending-bfp-d.html

there is the link to my 30 tests thread! some ladies think they see lines but I don't know it's still early days.. have a peak x


----------



## Remucar

I tested this morning at 10 DPO and I got a BFN. Im so so sad. I also had a bad dip in my temp. I think Im deffinetly out.


----------



## Remucar

Would you guys check my chart please??

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kel21

Could be implantation Remucar! It's at the far end of the norm but not impossible! Fxd for you!


----------



## stargazer01

*May 12 Tester*

Remucar

:dust:​


----------



## daisyr21

All right, I have bdanced my heart out this month:haha: and I'm really crossing my fingers and covering myself with good thoughts and lots of :dust: I am excited to start the 2WW but also nervous. Part of me thinks that maybe ovulation happen earlier than expected since I had ovulation pains since last thursday (5/3), increased sex drive all weekend and some saw ewcm, all in the weekend. Since this past wednesday I have been feeling a lot of dull lower backache and today my nipples are very sore, but then again it could be from all the baby dancing lol:blush: I'm really hoping this is my month :thumbup: Good luck to the upcoming testers!!!


----------



## Remucar

Remucar had a big BFN. Very very sad! Thanks to all of you for being there!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

daisyr21 said:


> All right, I have bdanced my heart out this month:haha: and I'm really crossing my fingers and covering myself with good thoughts and lots of :dust: I am excited to start the 2WW but also nervous. Part of me thinks that maybe ovulation happen earlier than expected since I had ovulation pains since last thursday (5/3), increased sex drive all weekend and some saw ewcm, all in the weekend. Since this past wednesday I have been feeling a lot of dull lower backache and today my nipples are very sore, but then again it could be from all the baby dancing lol:blush: I'm really hoping this is my month :thumbup: Good luck to the upcoming testers!!!

Its veryyyyy possible to ov earlier than u think, if u listento ur body itll tell u more then stupid calendars! If i didnt listen to my body i dont think we wuld have caught the eggy this month... Got a bright bfp at 8 dpo, and it just keeps getting darker..im 11 dpo today...ive been checking daily until af comes bc im so afraid shell come lol. But yea i truly think im really 13 dpo ifmy timing was correct!


----------



## happycloud

:witch: arrived...on to June. Good luck the rest of the month, testers!


----------



## daisyr21

All right 1dop and so far I still have the lower back ache, sore nipples and lotion like cm. I also keep feeling like a constant "wet" feeling down there. Trying not to think too much about it and just concentrating on the fact that we are getting ready to close on our new home on Tuesday :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

daisyr21 said:


> All right 1dop and so far I still have the lower back ache, sore nipples and lotion like cm. I also keep feeling like a constant "wet" feeling down there. Trying not to think too much about it and just concentrating on the fact that we are getting ready to close on our new home on Tuesday :)

Good luck! We close on our new home next tuesday :)


----------



## stargazer01

Remucar said:


> Remucar had a big BFN. Very very sad! Thanks to all of you for being there!!

:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

*Mother's Day Testers
May 13*​
meli1981
28329
isela
Sweetp79
divinebliss
Koukla​

:dust:​


----------



## yellow11

Happy mothers day and good luck ladies :)


----------



## MrsC1003

Good luck for all of tomorrow's testers 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

:cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy mothers day to those in the US
& good luck testers!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck testers :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. We'll be testing tomorrow. We are new to all of this but at 8dpo some symptoms and tomorrow being mother's day, it seemed like too good of an oportunity to pass. :dust: Here is to a bunch of BFPs tomorrow!!!!


----------



## daisyr21

Ok, so throughout the day I have noticed an increased on my cm. It is creamy and milky looking. I have had that "wet" feeling all day and whenever I have gone to the bathroom and wiped, the paper looks like it has ewcm on it but when you touch it, it is creamy and milky, not wet at all. Wonder if this is a sign?? LOL, I am not sure I want to start symptom spotting already since is only 1 dpo :/


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U know what tho? Since i ovulated i was always wet down there afterwards which was unlike me.... So it is a symptom..


----------



## MrsC1003

Daisy - It is a sign especially if it stays like that. Mine has been creamy and feels like lotion since I ovulated and there was a lot more than usual. I think its your cervix trying to prevent infections etc xx


----------



## stargazer01

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies. We'll be testing tomorrow. We are new to all of this but at 8dpo some symptoms and tomorrow being mother's day, it seemed like too good of an oportunity to pass. :dust: Here is to a bunch of BFPs tomorrow!!!!

Welcome and good luck testing!! :)


----------



## Mummy.R

Hey Ladies.. 
Feeling anxious and concerned right now.
Period is 5 days late, 2 neg tests, have a blood test on Monday a my doctor thinks there is a possibility of eptopic as im in quite a bit of pain/pressure in my pelvis


----------



## sequeena

Mummy.R :hugs: I really hope it's not ectopic x


----------



## MrsC1003

Mummy.R. Keeping you in my thoughts and really hoping it is not an ectopic. Let us know how you get on. It might have been a late ovulation and the pain/pressure is something different or maybe an illness which has resulted in a late period xx


----------



## sarahbear398

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a while. Trying to just relax and not worry myself crazy during TWW. Just want to say Congrats to those of you that got BFP and sorry to those the witch got. Hope next cycle is better to you ladies! As for me, I'm 6dpo i believe and haven't had any symptoms. Although the beginning of the week i had stomach pains and extremely nauseous, kind of sick to my stomach feeling sick. But I'm not thinking too much into it. I usually have sore bbs and fatigue by now in my cycle but have none, and actually had energy. Besides when I was sick. It just seems to be an off cycle for me. Who knows. Like I said I'm trying to not think too much into symptoms and just trying to keep the mind frame if it happens it will happen and if not there is always next cycle. (easier said then done!) I'm going to wait to test, I'm going on vacation next week so I'm just going to enjoy it and try to not stress about if AF is going to come or not. If I don't get it by the time I get back I will test though. I will keep you all updated! Best wishes to you all for our BFP's!! :dust:


----------



## daisyr21

MummyR, sending positive vibes your way and hoping that everything turns out ok


----------



## vava2

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Can I join this thread please. Could you please put me on the list for May 28 testing???


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Didn't test today, temp droped a bit. Not too worried about that, it looks like witch will get me wednesday. But the witch getting me means a whole new try at getting preggo!!


----------



## MrsC1003

evil :witch: !! But as you said another month of trying so get lots of BDing in :haha:


----------



## 28329

We now know that we can and WILL get preggo so I won't let the witch get me down.


----------



## 28329

Ok, so I'm spotting. Is only spotting at the moment but I think the witch may have got me 3 days early. Was unexpected. My lp has always been 16 days. So I always get the witch on day 17 after ovulation. Am now 14dpo! I have had a lower temp today, but above my coverline, so I think I'm out. We'll see how the bleeding goes for the rest of the day so Stargazer don't put me down for the witch just yet!!


----------



## daisyr21

2 dpo ovulation and I continue to have lowe back pressure and cramping. I also noticed last night that my chica downstairs feels a little swollen like in the area near my pubic bone, I'm really uncomfortable. I also felt a little queasy this morning after having mother's day breakfast that my hubby made for me and the kiddos. I'm not to reliable on the queasiness because I seem to get nausea anytime my hormones are surging due to ovulation or pms, so in that case who knows.


----------



## 28329

Cd 1 :cry:
Definately the witch for me. Onto cycle 11 and a june bfp. 
Good luck to the rest of you in the running.


----------



## isela

The Af arrive on may 9th so i am out :growlmad:


----------



## New2Bumps

daisyr21 said:


> All right 1dop and so far I still have the lower back ache, sore nipples and lotion like cm. I also keep feeling like a constant "wet" feeling down there. Trying not to think too much about it and just concentrating on the fact that we are getting ready to close on our new home on Tuesday :)

These are the symptoms I had last week when I got my bfp but at 10dpo at the earliest, good luck :)x

Mummy.R. Fingers x for your appointment :)x


----------



## Leinzlove

28329: Sorry the :witch: showed. May this new cycle be the one. :hugs:

Mummy R: I hope its not etopic! Praying for good results at your appt. :hugs:

Vava2: Welcome! Hope you see your :bfp: on May 28. :)

Daisy: Sounds good on the SS! Congratulations on your new home! :)

Isela: Sorry the :witch: got you! May this new cycle be the one. :hugs:


----------



## daisyr21

Too bad the witch got you guys... but keep your chin up!!!


----------



## MrsC1003

aww I'm sorry 28329. Sending lots of :dust: for the new cycle!! Hoping for a valentines baby for you FX'd


----------



## stargazer01

vava2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can I join this thread please. Could you please put me on the list for May 28 testing???

Welcome! Good Luck!


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Cd 1 :cry:
> Definately the witch for me. Onto cycle 11 and a june bfp.
> Good luck to the rest of you in the running.

So sorry Katy! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

isela said:


> The Af arrive on may 9th so i am out :growlmad:

:hugs: When you are ready, come on over to the June thread.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Iui #3 today :) yayyyy:)


----------



## 28329

Yay. Best of luck Jacquelyn. Hope you get your bfp.


----------



## vava2

Really excited to be in this forum. I have been going through the forum for the last couple of months but joined only this month. It really gives me hope when I see so many people in almost the situation as me. Everybody seems to be so supportive. I should have joined the group long time back.


----------



## sequeena

Hi vava :wave:

Good luck Jacquelyn!


----------



## Mummy.R

Hey Ladies. Thank you ALL so much for the positive comments.Means the world to me. 
After being all bummed out about the doc appointment, my husband bought me a pregnancy test as part of my Mothers Day gift as he said "i just know you are pregnant". I was too discouraged to dow it but got forced into it! Men 

Well with all the encouraging words you ladies left me and my hubby being so great i took the test and got this... 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b40/hockeybabe07/YES.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## kel21

congrats mummy!!


----------



## Mummy.R

how do i add on tickers and such. having a hard time figuring it out


----------



## 28329

:hi: vava and welcome. You've come to the right place. 
Omg mummy.r huge congratulations! What a perfect mothers day for you. Amazing.


----------



## isela

Mummy.R said:


> Hey Ladies. Thank you ALL so much for the positive comments.Means the world to me.
> After being all bummed out about the doc appointment, my husband bought me a pregnancy test as part of my Mothers Day gift as he said "i just know you are pregnant". I was too discouraged to dow it but got forced into it! Men
> 
> Well with all the encouraging words you ladies left me and my hubby being so great i took the test and got this...
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b40/hockeybabe07/YES.jpg

Congrats.....:hugs:


----------



## MrsC1003

:happydance: yay!! congratulations Mummy.R. Hoping you have a really healthy 9 months. :bfp:


----------



## MrsC1003

P.s. if you click on any of our tickers it will take you to a site where you can create your own and will give you the code to put in your signature on here xx


----------



## Remucar

Congrats Mummy.R!!!!!!!!!! Awesome Mother's Day present!!


----------



## 28329

When you find the ticker you want you make it, generate the ticker then copy and paste the bbcode into your signature.


----------



## stargazer01

Yay!! Congrats MummyR!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

*May 14 Tester*

mimi1979

:dust:​


----------



## LeahMSta

:bfn: today. Not counting us out of the race yet though we are 10dpo so it was an early attempt. Congrats MummyR!!!! What a great Mother's Day gift!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations Mummy.R!!


----------



## daisyr21

Yay Mummy R!!!


----------



## divinebliss

Congrats Mummy R.!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Mummy.R! x


----------



## yellow11

The :witch: finally caught me :cry:
Good luck to the rest of the May testers, over to June for me :wave: xx


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: to yellow. June will be your month for a bfp! Sorry you were in limbo so long. I've had long cycles like that before, it's no fun. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetp79

Got a BFP yesterday!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Sweetp79 said:


> Got a BFP yesterday!!!

Yay!!! Another :bfp:!!! Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Sweetp79 said:


> Got a BFP yesterday!!!

Congratulations, Sweetp :flower:


----------



## kel21

Congrats!


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations sweetp and mummyr!! xx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey congrats mummyR! What a wonderful mothers day susprise!


----------



## Jess19

Congrats sweetp! :happydance:


----------



## dizzyblue

Just got AF! Shes been hiding for 42 days! 
Moving on to June!
Congrats all you lucky BFP's


----------



## kraftykoala

Temp dropped yesterday and today and I've started spotting red so thankfully this massive cycle has all but finished! I'm thinking I ovulated a lot later than normal this month and missed it entirely! Over to June I go armed with soya isoflavones.


----------



## stargazer01

dizzyblue and kraftykoala :hugs: So sorry! I hope June is the lucky one for you ladies! :)


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congrats sweetp.


----------



## sarahbear398

Congrats ladies! So excited for you! :)


----------



## babytime1

Bfp <3 xx


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats babytime1!! xxx


----------



## sarahbear398

babytime1 said:


> Bfp <3 xx

Congrats!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations to the new bfp's


----------



## babytime1

Just hope it sticks  xx


----------



## stargazer01

babytime1 said:


> Bfp <3 xx

Yay!! another :bfp:!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

*May 15*

ms.bela

:dust:​


----------



## yellow11

Congrats babytime :dance:


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> *May 15*
> 
> ms.bela
> 
> :dust:​

Good luck :dust:


----------



## vava2

Congrats to all the new BFPs.........I somehow feel I am out this month even though I am not sure why, my LMP was on 29/4/12. OPT was on May 8th, so there's ages to go before AF or BFP. I suppose it might be because I am not having any symptoms........I was feeling down today but got excited after reading the BFP stories.........


----------



## ukgirl23

did anyone get a bfn at 10dpo and then go on the get a bfp? x


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the :bfp:s! And good luck to the testers! :dust:

Waiting to ov here, feels like my cycles last forever.


----------



## BabyDancing13

:bfp: CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS to all the :bfp:

:dust: GoOd LuCk to everyone else waiting to POAS! :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

I just got my BFP! I'm hoping this is everyone's month! :hugs:


----------



## Remucar

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP! I'm hoping this is everyone's month! :hugs:

Awesome!! Congratulations!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP! I'm hoping this is everyone's month! :hugs:

Yay!! Congrats! :)


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Well the :witch: showed up this evening so I'm out :cry:
Showed up earlier than I expected, only a 10 day luteal phase this month. My cycles are getting shorter and shorter, 32 down from 37 last month, on the Metformin, which is at least a good sign (gotta take the positives where I can).

I was so naive this month convincing myself that every symptom meant something! :growlmad:

FXed that I'll get my :bfp: in June!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Leinzlove!

Sorry Hopin!

Afm- I made it through cd9 without a pos opk, so maybe this month will be a normal month! Woohoo!


----------



## yellow11

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP! I'm hoping this is everyone's month! :hugs:

Yaaayyyy!! :dance: :headspin: :happydance: congratulations hun. H&H 9months Xxxx






HopinAndPrayn said:


> Well the :witch: showed up this evening so I'm out :cry:
> Showed up earlier than I expected, only a 10 day luteal phase this month. My cycles are getting shorter and shorter, 32 down from 37 last month, on the Metformin, which is at least a good sign (gotta take the positives where I can).
> 
> I was so naive this month convincing myself that every symptom meant something! :growlmad:
> 
> FXed that I'll get my :bfp: in June!

So sorry :witch: got you, what a :mamafy: massive :hug:
Next month is your month hun :hugs: 
Don't let it get you down, keep positive and we will catch that eggy :spermy:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s :yipee:

And sorry to all those that the :witch: arrived to :( :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm out ladies AF got me.. I'm absolutely heart broken :(


----------



## 28329

Leinzlove, huge congratulations. I've been watching for your bfp. 

Ukgirl, I'm so sorry. Have really been rooting for you. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: to hopinandprayn and ukgirl23! So sorry the :witch: came. Come on over to the June thread, there is a small group of ladies gathering there already. :) Lots of pma there too!


----------



## daisyr21

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP! I'm hoping this is everyone's month! :hugs:

YAY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## New2Bumps

Congrats Mummy.R, sweetp79, babytime1, Leinzlove, 
Yellow, sorry you were in limbo so long :( Good luck next cycle x

Sorry to all the ladies who are out this month, gl for June :dust:


----------



## Old Bear

Stargazer! Just noticed your sig, I ov today too! How long is your LP?

Are you dreading the next 2 weeks as much as me? I really don&#8217;t know how I&#8217;m going to get through it!!


----------



## stargazer01

Old Bear said:


> Stargazer! Just noticed your sig, I ov today too! How long is your LP?
> 
> Are you dreading the next 2 weeks as much as me? I really dont know how Im going to get through it!!

My lp is 14 days. How about you? I absolutely hate the 2ww!!! I find that I'm getting more impatient with each passing cycle. :)


----------



## meli1981

hi! i was supposed to test on the thirteenth but didnt as i think i oed later than usual. if i dont get af today i will be testing tomorrow! im not to optimistic about this month, so ill probably be joining the june thread!


----------



## Old Bear

stargazer01 said:


> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer! Just noticed your sig, I ov today too! How long is your LP?
> 
> Are you dreading the next 2 weeks as much as me? I really dont know how Im going to get through it!!
> 
> My lp is 14 days. How about you? I absolutely hate the 2ww!!! I find that I'm getting more impatient with each passing cycle. :)Click to expand...

Yep 14 days for me too, we are exactly the same! 

Its getting worse each month for me too, Im moving from impatient to frantic. I just wish there was some way to force myself to ignore everything!!

Ive bought myself a BBT thermometer in the hope that I invoke the law of sod and dont need it. Im 100% sure we have done all we can this month but still dont feel hopeful, I darent.


----------



## MrsC1003

:hugs: and sorry to all those who the :witch: caught. 

:hugs: and congratulations to all the new :bfp:'s :happydance:

Today was a scary day for me as AF would have been due based on usual cycle length and she has stayed away!! Sticky bean for me please!!!


----------



## kel21

Has anyone ever had af type cramps during o time? I've had my usual one side than the other pains, but today I feel bloated, very crampy, heavy and almost bruised! I don't recall this at o time before!


----------



## stargazer01

meli1981 said:


> hi! i was supposed to test on the thirteenth but didnt as i think i oed later than usual. if i dont get af today i will be testing tomorrow! im not to optimistic about this month, so ill probably be joining the june thread!

It's not over yet!! Good Luck! I hope you get your bfp!! :)



Old Bear said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer! Just noticed your sig, I ov today too! How long is your LP?
> 
> Are you dreading the next 2 weeks as much as me? I really dont know how Im going to get through it!!
> 
> My lp is 14 days. How about you? I absolutely hate the 2ww!!! I find that I'm getting more impatient with each passing cycle. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep 14 days for me too, we are exactly the same!
> 
> Its getting worse each month for me too, Im moving from impatient to frantic. I just wish there was some way to force myself to ignore everything!!
> 
> Ive bought myself a BBT thermometer in the hope that I invoke the law of sod and dont need it. Im 100% sure we have done all we can this month but still dont feel hopeful, I darent.Click to expand...

Yay! A testing buddy! Well, I'm actually testing a little bit earlier, probably should wait, but I know I won't be able to. :haha:
I hope you don't need that thermometer! 



MrsC1003 said:


> :hugs: and sorry to all those who the :witch: caught.
> 
> :hugs: and congratulations to all the new :bfp:'s :happydance:
> 
> Today was a scary day for me as AF would have been due based on usual cycle length and she has stayed away!! Sticky bean for me please!!!

So glad af stayed away!!! Best wishes for a sticky one!


----------



## Old Bear

Well, my thermometer comes with 10 IC&#8217;s... and to be honest I think it would be rude not to pee on them :blush:

I think I&#8217;m going to start at 9/10 dpo. How about you?


----------



## stargazer01

Old Bear said:


> Well, my thermometer comes with 10 ICs... and to be honest I think it would be rude not to pee on them :blush:
> 
> I think Im going to start at 9/10 dpo. How about you?

:lol: It would be rude not to pee on them. :) 
I am going to try really hard to wait until 12-13 dpo! I'm not so sure that will happen. :haha:


----------



## Aimsterfl

Hello again ladies :) Since AF bit me super early this month, i'll have a chance to test again. can I be added to the list for the 28th? Good luck everyone!


----------



## stargazer01

Aimsterfl said:


> Hello again ladies :) Since AF bit me super early this month, i'll have a chance to test again. can I be added to the list for the 28th? Good luck everyone!

:happydance: I just love when you get two tries in one month! 
Good Luck!


----------



## stargazer01

*May 16*

jbk
littlemisscie
babydustpower​

:dust:​


----------



## meli1981

ill be taking a test tomorrow as af hasnt shown up yet! please bring me good thoughts and LOTS of baby dust!


----------



## Leinzlove

:dust: Meli1981, lets have an update of your :bfp:! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Lots of :dust: meli1981!!! AF is due here tomorrow. Either have raging PMS or I'm seeing some early signs. Trying not to get my hopes up but it is so hard. We met a midwife today that we ADORE! Now I just need that :bfp: so we can get down to business!:flower:


----------



## MamfaJane

kel21 said:


> Has anyone ever had af type cramps during o time? I've had my usual one side than the other pains, but today I feel bloated, very crampy, heavy and almost bruised! I don't recall this at o time before!

I see you're on Clomid, I get really crampy and feel bruised at 1DPO usually, thn it seems to start getting a little better.


----------



## Remucar

AF is officially here. Starting clomid in two days!!


----------



## shonababu

af with full force... on to next month ....


----------



## littlemisscie

Forgot to mention Af got me awhile back. Im getting pretty close to O time now! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Meli1981 - hope you get your bfp today!!! 

:hugs: to littlemisscie and shonababu


----------



## meli1981

sorry to your ladies for af coming, im sending good thoughts your way for next month! 
as for thise of you starting clomid, good luck! 
thanks for all the baby dust, will be taking a test after dropping daughter off at school, wish me luck!


----------



## meli1981

LeahMSta said:


> Lots of :dust: meli1981!!! AF is due here tomorrow. Either have raging PMS or I'm seeing some early signs. Trying not to get my hopes up but it is so hard. We met a midwife today that we ADORE! Now I just need that :bfp: so we can get down to business!:flower:

good luck!:dust:


----------



## MD1223

Good luck to all that are soon to test! FX'd and :dust: for :bfp: 's!


:hugs: for those that got hit by the :witch:. FX'd for valentine's babies for you!!!


----------



## kel21

:hugs: to those af got!

Good luck meli!!

Afm temp dip and smiley face! woohoo! Looks like it's o day!


----------



## meli1981

well i just tested, and big fat bfn:-( af hasnt shown up so let you know when i will be testing in june. on to the june thread!


----------



## LeahMSta

No AF but a stark white BFN. At 12dpo I think I'm out for the month too. Good luck to all of the other testers. See ya next month Meli1981! GL to all of you still testing this month. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## stargazer01

meli1981 said:


> well i just tested, and big fat bfn:-( af hasnt shown up so let you know when i will be testing in june. on to the june thread!

You're not out yet! Not till af shows up. 
Hope you still get your bfp!


----------



## stargazer01

LeahMSta - you're not out yet either! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC1003

meli1981 and leahMSta - You're not out till the :witch: arrives!! :dust: and Leah - my tests at 11 and 12 dpo were so faint I didn't believe them till I got a positive with my clear blue digi. It wasn't till 14dpo that it was actually an obvious positive. Takes a while for the HcG to build up in our systems after implantation. xx


----------



## 28329

MrsC, you're 5+1. Woo hoo. :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## MrsC1003

:happydance: time is actually going quite quickly. Probably because I have a deadline in a few days haha. It'll go slowly once that's done and I'm waiting for the first scan :haha:


----------



## stargazer01

*May 17*

FngrsCrossed

:dust:​


----------



## 28329

MrsC, pregnancy is all about milestones. You'll reach them all and have a gorgeous baby at the end of it. Woo hoo.


----------



## MD1223

Hi there - I'm out this month. Stark white :bfn: this morning - 14 dpo and AF due this evening.


----------



## MD1223

GL and :dust: for all those testing soon!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, af due on sat and I know she is coming (again!) cramping badly today :( 
Congrats on all the bfps! Well done girls! X


----------



## LeahMSta

Bah!!!! I am going nuts! no AF and todays test was another BFN. I know sometimes it takes a while but I am climbing the walls. If it's a late cycle, I wanna just get on with it already. How do you guys keep from going positively bonkers?!?! I can't stand this.


----------



## stargazer01

*May 18*

Ella
ckmijnals
RAFwife
MD1223
Crazy4Baby

:dust:​


----------



## New2Bumps

Mrs C how is it that we're both the same amount pregnant but you were only due AF yesterday? My AF was due the a week+2 ago when I tested! Is it to do with luteal phase stuff and other things I know nothing about!? 
Praying for our sticky beans.

Good Luck to all the ladies still to test for the 2nd half of this month!

:dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

New2Bumps said:


> Mrs C how is it that we're both the same amount pregnant but you were only due AF yesterday? My AF was due the a week+2 ago when I tested! Is it to do with luteal phase stuff and other things I know nothing about!?
> Praying for our sticky beans.
> 
> Good Luck to all the ladies still to test for the 2nd half of this month!
> 
> :dust:

Well my leutral phase has been all over the place for the past few months so not really sure what that was doing but I usually have a 35 day cycle so I'm going by that. It might have been shorter this month because I ovulated super early for me (at CD18) which is why I tested a bit early (at CD29) and also it might have been a little messed up from my miscarriage last month. Either way baba has held on past a critical point and my HcG beta is rising really well :happydance: so fingers crossed we both have sticky beans :flower: :cloud9:


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies,
The two week wait is killing me, time does not seem to be passing at all!!! Can you put me down for the 26th please. 
Thanks
N


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, Stargazer. I am out - AF and BFN. :(

GL and :dust: for all of you still waiting to test! 

Heading over to a June thread.


----------



## divinebliss

AF showed her ugly face on 5/15 so I'm on to next month!! GL and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## daisyr21

Sorry to hear the ugly witch came!!!


I am 7dpo and more confused than ever, and really, really tempted to test but I'm afraid I'm going to be dissapointed :/.. My boobs feel really full and this morning they have felt itchy, but I know when it comes to boob symptoms they can really be due to AF coming to get me. I still have lots of creamy CM, like yesterday I wiped and the paper looked glossy and wet but the texture of the CM was like lotion not watery. I'm pretty bloated.

The new things that have me confused and must admit hopeful are these: My sex drive is pretty high right now, which is unusual since after ovulation it usually goes down but I am finding myself that I can be easily aroused with one touch of my hubby lol. The other thing is my sense of smell. Not everything bothers me but yesterday while sitting pretty close to a table that had a plate with ketchup on it, I could smell the ketchup like it was right under my nose, it smelled so strong and it was bothering me. The same thing happened when we were at a basketball game in the evening, GO SPURS GO, the smell of the jalapenos on the nachos that my hubby got were literally making me pull my head back and want to get away from the smell and then as we were leaving this girl was standing like 4 or 5 steps down from where I was sitting, I was sitting next to the stairs, and she had two empty margarita glasses and I could smell the sweetness of the drinks like I if i was holding it right by my nose. 

I don't know I'm hoping these are good signs but it's making want to test soo bad!!! should I, should I???


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1002 - So happy to hear that you passed that critical point!! :happydance:

norahbattie - welcome! Good luck testing!!!

MD1223 & divine bliss - so sorry af came! June will be your month!! 

daisyr21 - Still very early if you are at 7dpo, I'd wait a few days if I were you. But those are VERY good signs!! :)


----------



## trying4four

I'm out. AF arrived late last night.
Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## stargazer01

trying4four said:


> I'm out. AF arrived late last night.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!

Sorry the :witch: got you! 
Come join in on the June thread when you are ready! :)


----------



## FlowerPower11

stargazer01 said:


> *May 18*
> 
> Ella
> ckmijnals
> RAFwife
> MD1223
> Crazy4Baby
> 
> :dust:​

Stargazer - I'm rooting for you hun you set up these threads and keep in touch with us all, give encouraging advice and have the patience of a saint!! Hope you get your BFP real soon!!xxx


----------



## 28329

Yay for Stargazer. I think she deserves 3 cheers. Amazing woman.


----------



## onebumpplease

28329 said:


> Yay for Stargazer. I think she deserves 3 cheers. Amazing woman.

Hip Hip HOORAY


----------



## MrsC1003

Agreed. Stargazer definitely deserves lots of wonderful things including a :bfp: and three cheers from us


----------



## LeahMSta

> Agreed. Stargazer definitely deserves lots of wonderful things including a and three cheers from us

:thumbup: Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## meli1981

i agree, thanx stargazer! for welcoming me into your threads and for all the encouraging words!
af STILL hasnt shown up! due the twelth it is now the eighteenth, bfn what is going on?! im sooooo frustrated!:-(


----------



## LeahMSta

Meli1981 :hugs: chin up. I am in the same situation. I Oed late too so I am all over the place. I had some possible IB a couple days ago and still no BFP and no AF. The only thing we can do is keep on keeping on. I'm here if you need to vent. :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

the :witch: just showed. At least I don't have to wonder, See ya on the June thread.


----------



## stargazer01

Aww, thanks ladies! You all are so kind!


----------



## kel21

sorry Leah!


----------



## stargazer01

LeahMSta said:


> the :witch: just showed. At least I don't have to wonder, See ya on the June thread.

Oh no! Sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

stargazer01 said:


> Aww, thanks ladies! You all are so kind!

No, you're just so lovely :hugs:


----------



## 28329

So sorry leah. I hate that witch!! I'll be seeing you in the June thread. :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

LeahMSta said:


> Meli1981 :hugs: chin up. I am in the same situation. I Oed late too so I am all over the place. I had some possible IB a couple days ago and still no BFP and no AF. The only thing we can do is keep on keeping on. I'm here if you need to vent. :flower:

thank you so much! im not sure whats going on, but i do have pcos so who knows? ive been regular with thirt four day cycles for the last three months, so this has thrown me for a loop! ive missed some of my metformin pills, so im not sure if that screwed me up! im just confuzed and wish af would come so i can continue trying!


----------



## meli1981

LeahMSta said:


> the :witch: just showed. At least I don't have to wonder, See ya on the June thread.

oh no! im so sorry:-( i was hoping for a bfp for you! mine still hasnt come, so i guess im still in limbo! im sure ill be joining you in the june thread! (if af EVERcomes!)


----------



## meli1981

stargazer01 said:


> Aww, thanks ladies! You all are so kind!

no thank you! you ladies are the nicest ive meet on these forums! it feels as if even if we get bfn we still have the june thread to look forward too! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC1003

meli1981 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks ladies! You all are so kind!
> 
> no thank you! you ladies are the nicest ive meet on these forums! it feels as if even if we get bfn we still have the june thread to look forward too! :hugs:Click to expand...

One of the many reasons I am now stalking the June thread. Think we've definitely got a good group of ladies going on with these :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

*May 19*

rooster100
Brandybump
munchkinlove

:dust:​


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks ladies! You all are so kind!
> 
> no thank you! you ladies are the nicest ive meet on these forums! it feels as if even if we get bfn we still have the june thread to look forward too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> One of the many reasons I am now stalking the June thread. Think we've definitely got a good group of ladies going on with these :hugs:Click to expand...

I love all you ladies! :) You're all so supportive and kind. That's why I keep doing the threads. It's so nice to find a group like this!


----------



## meli1981

im glad i found these threads as i do have trouble conceiving and it makes it easier when you have encouraging words and support! good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow!


----------



## LeahMSta

:blush: Kinda sad to admit but I can't find the June thread. Are you guys hiding it from me? :shrug:


----------



## MrsC1003

In Stargazer signature she has a sign saying 'June thread', just click on that xx


----------



## mamadonna

Looks like i got my may flower,bfp for me


----------



## rooster100

Got af today. :cry: 
Mamadonna congrats!


----------



## kel21

Congrats mamadonna!!!!


----------



## 28329

Yay, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

congratulations! af still hasnt come so bought another test and will take it when i have a full bladder!
btw, if you dont pee on it enough coyld it give you a negative? or woyld it just be invalid?


----------



## kel21

I think it would just not cross over the window where the lines are. If you don't get a control line than the test is invalid. Gl!!


----------



## MrsC1003

Congratulations mamadonna :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

mamadonna said:


> Looks like i got my may flower,bfp for me

YAY!! CONGRATS! :dance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sorry, I had to stalk sequeena's posts to congratulate Mommadonna!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: and :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you ozzie,how have you been?


----------



## gemmaplustwo

well due to a totally weird cycle, seems im 8/9 dpo and i just got a quite strong positive:wohoo: still cant quite believe it
so can you put me down as.a.BFP please!?
good luck everyone x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mamadonna said:


> Thank you ozzie,how have you been?

We are very well :). Three weeks until we go see my family in California and Alex turns one over there! :)


----------



## sugarstar84

AF showed up early. Oh joy!!!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Gemma! This is a lucky thread!

So sorry sugarstar :( FX for next month! 

Ah I feel like the grads are together again, me and ozzie need to get :bfp:s and then it's the grads round 2 (aside from Jo who is already preggers!) :dance:

BTW ozzie you sneaky cow you didn't tell us you were officially TTC!


----------



## kel21

gemmaplustwo said:


> well due to a totally weird cycle, seems im 8/9 dpo and i just got a quite strong positive:wohoo: still cant quite believe it
> so can you put me down as.a.BFP please!?
> good luck everyone x

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Congrats Gemma! This is a lucky thread!
> 
> So sorry sugarstar :( FX for next month!
> 
> Ah I feel like the grads are together again, me and ozzie need to get :bfp:s and then it's the grads round 2 (aside from Jo who is already preggers!) :dance:
> 
> BTW ozzie you sneaky cow you didn't tell us you were officially TTC!

:blush: Figured after last month, we might as well! Not widely advertising it in the FB world just yet :blush:


----------



## sequeena

Don't blame you. We're keeping shush too and are hoping to not tell anyone until 20 weeks! Wonder if I can get away with keeping quiet that long :p


----------



## mamadonna

Ozzieshunni said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ozzie,how have you been?
> 
> We are very well :). Three weeks until we go see my family in California and Alex turns one over there! :)Click to expand...

Wow,isn't the time flying i can still remember when he was born,are you just visiting or are you moving back over?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mamadonna said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ozzie,how have you been?
> 
> We are very well :). Three weeks until we go see my family in California and Alex turns one over there! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow,isn't the time flying i can still remember when he was born,are you just visiting or are you moving back over?Click to expand...

We're visiting. Looking at moving back in about four years though :). He's a cheeky monkey :)


----------



## mamadonna

Ee ozzie just noticed you are ttc,good luck,liking the idea of the grads back together


----------



## mamadonna

gemmaplustwo said:


> well due to a totally weird cycle, seems im 8/9 dpo and i just got a quite strong positive:wohoo: still cant quite believe it
> so can you put me down as.a.BFP please!?
> good luck everyone x

Congratulations


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations MamaDonna! :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

well af showed up:-( looks like im headed to the june thread!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face Meli! :hugs: Hoping June brings you, your BFP!


----------



## meli1981

thanks so much! i would love another feb baby!


----------



## MrsC1003

Congratulations Gemma :happydance:

Sorry for those who the :witch: got :hugs: better luck and lots of :dust: for June!

Completely off topic but I am ridiculously excited because I just finished writing my dissertation! 2nd most exciting thing to happen this month for me :happydance: and hopefully the hard work paid off!


----------



## mamadonna

Well done Mrsc


----------



## 28329

Very well done MrsC. :dance:


----------



## stargazer01

mamadonna said:


> Looks like i got my may flower,bfp for me

:wohoo: !!! So excited for you! And happy to add another bfp! Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> Got af today. :cry:
> Mamadonna congrats!

So sorry rooster! :hugs: Where have you been hiding? I haven't seen you on the threads lately! :hugs:



gemmaplustwo said:


> well due to a totally weird cycle, seems im 8/9 dpo and i just got a quite strong positive:wohoo: still cant quite believe it
> so can you put me down as.a.BFP please!?
> good luck everyone x

Another :bfp: ! How exciting! :wohoo: Best wishes for a sticky bean!!!



sugarstar84 said:


> AF showed up early. Oh joy!!!

:hugs: sorry to hear that!



meli1981 said:


> well af showed up:-( looks like im headed to the june thread!

:hugs: so sorry meli! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

*May 20*

sugarstar84
DCMum


:dust:​


----------



## jahnella1

stargazer01 said:


> ariaforte8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> Ariaforte - I don't think people are going to change the lingo anytime soon. And she's been the witch for as long as I can remember. I just take it in the spirit its meant...i.e. not intended to insult any religion or anybodies Aunt.
> 
> Wow, I'm really surprised with you women. You will excuse a derogatory reference just because you think "it's always been that way". That's not a good excuse AT ALL. This is one of the very few forums I've ever seen it called that. Changing it starts with YOU - person by person. Thank you for being completely insensitive to other's religions. If I started calling my period the n**ger or the r**ard people would be pissed. I don't see how this is different. How about I start calling it Jesus. Just because it isn't offensive TO YOU doesn't mean it isn't offensive.Click to expand...
> 
> I am assuming you are pagan then. This isn't a place to fight, only to try and support each other with something that we all want. It wasn't meant to be offensive, and if you took it that way then I'm sorry, we all use the term, and I don't know what forums you have been on but every single one I've been on use the same term for af.Click to expand...

i agree this is not the place to fight...wrong forum hun...sorry...:nope:


----------



## New2Bumps

Congrats on your BFP Mamadonna and Gemmaplustwo

Sorry to all the witch got :(

More baby dust, this is a lucky thread.


----------



## mamadonna

Sending some :dust:


----------



## vava2

Congrats to all BFPs..........I think I am out this month. Just like last cycle DPO 12 started getting brownish discharge which has stopped now. Last month same thing happened and on DPO 14 AF showed up. Last month had BFP symptoms so I was hopeful, this month no symptoms so I am not that disappointed. Now just waiting for AF to show up and then need to see a specialist.


----------



## rooster100

I actually got it wrong, nearly a year to the day since my last bfp I have another one!! Can't really believe it! Lines are not too strong yet but defo there. No af! Thought I had af yesterday as had some pink spotting but never turned into af. 13th cycle lucky! Hope it sticks this time!! Xx


----------



## onebumpplease

rooster100 said:


> I actually got it wrong, nearly a year to the day since my last bfp I have another one!! Can't really believe it! Lines are not too strong yet but defo there. No af! Thought I had af yesterday as had some pink spotting but never turned into af. 13th cycle lucky! Hope it sticks this time!! Xx

Rooster, congratulations :happydance: I am hoping this is the stickiest of beans rooster. IT is just getting settled for nine months in there. :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Congrats rooster! :baby:

Good luck today's testers!


----------



## New2Bumps

Congrats Rooster :)


----------



## stargazer01

:wohoo: ! Congrats rooster!!! Do you have a pic?? :)


----------



## kel21

congrats rooster!


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congratulations rooster. Sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations rooster!


----------



## stargazer01

*May 21*

onebumpplease

:dust:​


----------



## onebumpplease

stargazer01 said:


> *May 21*
> 
> onebumpplease
> 
> :dust:​

Aw stargazer, my 29 day cycle has went missing and I'm not even sure I've O'd :cry: Therefore no testing tomorrow. Hopefully will have a test date for the June thread soon.:thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: onebumpplease! I hope June is your month!!! 
Sorry to hear about your missed ovulation. :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: ladies

Please add me; I am testing May 31st. AF due this weekend, so hoping :af: does not show!


----------



## yellow11

Yayyyyy rooster :dance:
That is such good news, hope you have a h&h 9 months. 
Congratulations hun. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hi can you take me off here now
i am going to the June thread as i Ov'ed later and i won't be
testing i hope till AF date or day before 
Thanks :D


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Hey guys just got my BFP 30 minutes ago........was supposed to test on 18th but decided to hold out.


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## kel21

Congrats Crazy!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Crazy4Baby said:


> Hey guys just got my BFP 30 minutes ago........was supposed to test on 18th but decided to hold out.

Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## rooster100

Hi stargazer, I can't put a pic up as I'm too stupid to work it out! The tests are still very faint so going to try and hold off testing for a few days, which will be tough! Have a good few symptoms like last time and no af so that's good. Super anxious about the lines, don't feel like I can relax and really be happy until they are darker! Xx


----------



## yellow11

Crazy4Baby said:


> Hey guys just got my BFP 30 minutes ago........was supposed to test on 18th but decided to hold out.

Massive congratulations crazy, :headspin: :dance: :happydance: 
Yyyaaaaaayyyyyyy!!


----------



## yellow11

rooster100 said:


> Hi stargazer, I can't put a pic up as I'm too stupid to work it out! The tests are still very faint so going to try and hold off testing for a few days, which will be tough! Have a good few symptoms like last time and no af so that's good. Super anxious about the lines, don't feel like I can relax and really be happy until they are darker! Xx

How many days late is AF? Soooo happy for you hun. Xx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations crazy


----------



## rooster100

yellow11 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi stargazer, I can't put a pic up as I'm too stupid to work it out! The tests are still very faint so going to try and hold off testing for a few days, which will be tough! Have a good few symptoms like last time and no af so that's good. Super anxious about the lines, don't feel like I can relax and really be happy until they are darker! Xx
> 
> How many days late is AF? Soooo happy for you hun. XxClick to expand...

Thanks! Just two but I'm normally like clockwork between 26-28 days. Have never gone over 28 days. I'm day 30 today x


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> Hi stargazer, I can't put a pic up as I'm too stupid to work it out! The tests are still very faint so going to try and hold off testing for a few days, which will be tough! Have a good few symptoms like last time and no af so that's good. Super anxious about the lines, don't feel like I can relax and really be happy until they are darker! Xx

I don't think I'd be able to post a pic either! :haha: Best wishes for your sticky bean! :happydance: So happy for you!!!


----------



## SugarPie07

Please add me to the list! I'm holding out til at least Wednesday - 12dpo (althought I broke down and tested over the weekend - bfn, of course, doh!).


----------



## stargazer01

Becyboo__x said:


> Hi can you take me off here now
> i am going to the June thread as i Ov'ed later and i won't be
> testing i hope till AF date or day before
> Thanks :D

No problem! Good Luck in June!!! 



Crazy4Baby said:


> Hey guys just got my BFP 30 minutes ago........was supposed to test on 18th but decided to hold out.

:wohoo: Congrats!!! Best wishes to you!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome NesSAH! Good Luck testing!!!
:dust:


----------



## vava2

I am out this month.AF arrived this evening. I think I was prepared this time as didn't have any symptoms. All the best and baby dust for the ladies waiting to test this month. I will catch up with others in the june thread.


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry vava


----------



## stargazer01

Surgarpie07 - Welcome! Good Luck Testing!!!

vava2 - :hugs: Sorry af got you. :(


----------



## stargazer01

*May 22*

sarahbear398

:dust:​


----------



## bellaem

I'm out.
AF came this morning, 8 freakin days early.:cry:
I swear there must be something seriously wrong with my hormones.
Only a 2 1/2 day spotty AF last month and now a 24 day cycle (normally 30-31, never less than 29)? WTF?

FX-ed for everyone else!!! Come on BFP's!!:flower:


----------



## stargazer01

bellaem said:


> I'm out.
> AF came this morning, 8 freakin days early.:cry:
> I swear there must be something seriously wrong with my hormones.
> Only a 2 1/2 day spotty AF last month and now a 24 day cycle (normally 30-31, never less than 29)? WTF?
> 
> FX-ed for everyone else!!! Come on BFP's!!:flower:

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you. 
Come on over to June! There is a great group of ladies already gathering over there. :)


----------



## rooster100

Lost the baby this morning. Giving up on TTC for a while it's exhausting x


----------



## DragonflyWing

Oh, rooster, I'm so sorry 
:sad1: :hugs:


----------



## kel21

So so sorry rooster!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:hugs: So sorry rooster. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

:nope: rooster, I'm so, so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm very sorry Rooster :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Rooster :hugs: That is so unfair :nope: I wish I had words that could help.


----------



## 28329

:hugs: so sorry rooster. There is just no words.


----------



## mamadonna

I am so sorry rooster


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls so much. It's taken nearly a year to concieve this one since my last loss and I just hoped it would work. I will be ok, just feel empty :( x


----------



## meli1981

i know how you feel hun:-( im so sorry for your loss


----------



## kel21

I had what I think was ib last night and a little bit this am. It has stopped now but still having some cramping mostly on right and some on left! Decided to poas and this is what I got after it was dry. I am hoping it is not a true evap, but one of those pos you get when there just is not much hcg yet! Fxd!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...ancy-test26728


----------



## greenhappy

You can mark me as :bfp:!! I'm cautious.. but had a faint positive on an IC with super concentrated SMU... Stupidly threw out that urine!!

I went and got a FRER and it's a faint positive as well, but VERY clear when tweaked!! Digital was bfn, but I'm only 10 dpo and expected that!

https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/tiffanydelane/supereditedfrer.jpg


----------



## kel21

congrats green!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

kel21 said:


> I had what I think was ib last night and a little bit this am. It has stopped now but still having some cramping mostly on right and some on left! Decided to poas and this is what I got after it was dry. I am hoping it is not a true evap, but one of those pos you get when there just is not much hcg yet! Fxd!!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...ancy-test26728

The link says page not found- can you post a picture directly? I hope it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## kel21

Sorry! How about this! And thanks!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test26728


----------



## greenhappy

Thank kel!! I posted this on the wrong "month" forum.. but thank you!! I guess when you get a hint of a bfp you automatically get baby brain!


----------



## kel21

LOL


----------



## yellow11

Looks promising Kelly. Wait a few days and test again. Should be darker by then. 

Congratulations green. :dance:


----------



## kel21

LOL Yeah, like thats gonna happen! A smart person would take that advice Yellow! Thanks!


----------



## yellow11

Lol, I know, as I was writing it I was thinking, if this was me, I'd pee on everystick I could get my hands on. :rofl:


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats greenhappy!


----------



## stargazer01

kel21 - that looks like it could turn into your bfp! 
Do you have another frer to use fmu tomorrow?


----------



## stargazer01

*May23*

CherylC3
Sugarpie07​

:dust:​


----------



## kel21

Lol yellow! Stargazer oh yes. I have been collecting lots of frer over the monthh!


----------



## nesSAH

stargazer01 said:


> *May23*
> 
> CherylC3
> Sugarpie07​
> 
> :dust:​

good luck ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> *May23*
> 
> CherylC3
> Sugarpie07​
> 
> :dust:​

Good luck ladies


----------



## SugarPie07

BFN this morning, FMU with FRER - still just 12 DPO... maybe???


----------



## daisyr21

Ahoy there!! Have no idea what is happening to me but I am super goofy and happy.. Usually by this time in the cycle I don't have any patience and everything gets on my nerves but since yesterday my happiness meter has been beyond full. I have no idea if this is anything relating to pregnancy but it is super odd. My symptoms for today are backache that is beginning to get more annoying as a type, pretty tender boobs, little bit of nausea and extreme HAPPINESS!!! LOL Testing tomorrow so we will see


----------



## stargazer01

daisyr21 said:


> Ahoy there!! Have no idea what is happening to me but I am super goofy and happy.. Usually by this time in the cycle I don't have any patience and everything gets on my nerves but since yesterday my happiness meter has been beyond full. I have no idea if this is anything relating to pregnancy but it is super odd. My symptoms for today are backache that is beginning to get more annoying as a type, pretty tender boobs, little bit of nausea and extreme HAPPINESS!!! LOL Testing tomorrow so we will see

Good Luck for a bfp tomorrow!!! Those symptoms sound really good!


----------



## SugarPie07

SugarPie07 said:


> BFN this morning, FMU with FRER - still just 12 DPO... maybe???

Light spotting today, light brown in color - Can I possibly hope that it's late implantation bleeding?


----------



## 28329

Implantation can happen at 12dpo so there's every chance. Do you usualy spot at 12dpo?


----------



## SugarPie07

28329 said:


> Implantation can happen at 12dpo so there's every chance. Do you usualy spot at 12dpo?

I haven't before (prior to IUD), but this is my first month since having it removed... Which I know I've probably got some wacky things going on.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, I am new on here and so needed to talk to someone. We have been TTC 8 years with one M/C 6 years ago. I am 15 DPO and one day post :af:, I have sore BBs, not unusual for me but I have had constant mild/dull cramping since yesterday feels as though :witch: is about to arrive. I am usually fairly regular so this is unusual and according to my charts very unusual. I don't want to test for another couple of days as don't want to build my hopes up. has anyone else experienced ongoing cramping in the lower abdo, it kept me awake all night as so annoying? :wacko:


----------



## stargazer01

SugarPie07 said:


> SugarPie07 said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning, FMU with FRER - still just 12 DPO... maybe???
> 
> Light spotting today, light brown in color - Can I possibly hope that it's late implantation bleeding?Click to expand...

It's possible, I've read that implantation most commonly happens 7-12 dpo. I hope this is it for you!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, I am new on here and so needed to talk to someone. We have been TTC 8 years with one M/C 6 years ago. I am 15 DPO and one day post :af:, I have sore BBs, not unusual for me but I have had constant mild/dull cramping since yesterday feels as though :witch: is about to arrive. I am usually fairly regular so this is unusual and according to my charts very unusual. I don't want to test for another couple of days as don't want to build my hopes up. has anyone else experienced ongoing cramping in the lower abdo, it kept me awake all night as so annoying? :wacko:

I've heard many ladies say that they felt af symptoms when they got their bfp's. Sounds like you have good symptoms to me! Good Luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

*May 24*

daisyr21​

:dust:​


----------



## LornaMJ

I am going to test tomorrow will let you all know and good luck to the rest of you xx:dust:


----------



## 28329

I had a bfp in april. Before that, from 10 to 13dpo I cramped just like af. Honestly thought she was coming early. Looks good for you LornaMJ, fingers crossed for you. I hope tomorrow brings you your long awaited sticky bfp.


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks 28329, I usual cramp just before AF but to be cramping for two days is unusual, so FX ;-)


----------



## 28329

Best of luck to you. Will be looking out for your news.


----------



## Aimsterfl

I think I MIGHT have a BFP! I so wish I could post it for you all to see, but im not really sure how!


----------



## stargazer01

Aimsterfl said:


> I think I MIGHT have a BFP! I so wish I could post it for you all to see, but im not really sure how!

I wish I could help you with posting your pic, but I haven't posted any pics yet and not sure if I even could. :haha:

How many dpo are you?? I hope this is your bfp! :)


----------



## Aimsterfl

Stargazer01 I figured it out, posted a new thread in TWW. I'm going to test again in 2 days to see if its still there.


----------



## nesSAH

I really HATE to post this:
*I'm out for May*. CD27- woke up to AF.
Will be much better after I stop crying :sigh:
With all that trying, I am so confused and gutted

Officially hoping for a June bfp *prays*

Good luck to the rest of you ladies :dust:


----------



## CharlieO

Am I too late to join? I tested yesterday and got my BFP :)


----------



## 28329

Congratulations charlieO. That's fantastic!!


----------



## stargazer01

Aimsterfl said:


> Stargazer01 I figured it out, posted a new thread in TWW. I'm going to test again in 2 days to see if its still there.

I looked at your thread! Looks like you have your bfp!!! Let us know how it looks when you test again!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats CharlieO! 

NesSah - Sorry af came to visit you. :hugs: I hope June will be your month!


----------



## SugarPie07

SugarPie07 said:


> SugarPie07 said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning, FMU with FRER - still just 12 DPO... maybe???
> 
> Light spotting today, light brown in color - Can I possibly hope that it's late implantation bleeding?Click to expand...

Nope, she got me :growlmad:

Now with DH's schedule, he won't be around my O date til end of August... possibly end of July... *sigh*


----------



## daisyr21

Well didn't even get a chance to test today.. The ugly witch got me this morning :/. Moving on :)


----------



## SugarPie07

Sorry to hear Daisy! Next time!!


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: So sorry af came to visit you ladies. :( 
Come on over to the June thread! Hope you all get your June bfp's! 

NesSah
Sugarpie07
daisyr


----------



## stargazer01

*May 25*

mrs_firsttime
FlowerPower11
newlywedgal

:dust:​


----------



## nesSAH

CharlieO said:


> Am I too late to join? I tested yesterday and got my BFP :)

:yay: Congrats!!!


----------



## nesSAH

stargazer01 said:


> :hugs: So sorry af came to visit you ladies. :(
> Come on over to the June thread! Hope you all get your June bfp's!
> 
> NesSah
> Sugarpie07
> daisyr

Thanks hun! I'll check it out now


----------



## LornaMJ

Well I am going to be a chicken and wait until CD36 that will be the longest my cycle has ever been, rare for me but it has happened. However still hopeful as I am 3 days late 16 dpo and CD31, counting down now will test 30th May fx!


----------



## 28329

Oh, I'm so impatiently waiting for you to test. Want you to get your bfp so much!


----------



## LornaMJ

28329 - Well my DH has now said he thinks we should wait until Saturday 2nd June as its our first morning off together (I do shifts as a nurse) and he is very nervous. After 8 years this has to be the closest we have felt to actually being a BFP so would be some what disappointing. However, end of the 3rd day late and 16 dpo, I am still gettiing cramps on & off, slight back pain and my BB's are getting more sore. Will keep you up to date ;-) FX x


----------



## yellow11

LornaMJ said:


> 28329 - Well my DH has now said he thinks we should wait until Saturday 2nd June as its our first morning off together (I do shifts as a nurse) and he is very nervous. After 8 years this has to be the closest we have felt to actually being a BFP so would be some what disappointing. However, end of the 3rd day late and 16 dpo, I am still gettiing cramps on & off, slight back pain and my BB's are getting more sore. Will keep you up to date ;-) FX x

Ooohhh sounds promising. Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Stacdaz

Good morning ladies! Well today af is due but I had what seemed to implantation bleeding a few days again so fingers crossed the witch stays away and I get a BFP Babydust to all xxx


----------



## LornaMJ

Good luck Stacdaz, hope you get that BFP! Also what symptoms have you had so far?


----------



## LornaMJ

Thank you Yellow11, need as many FX and Toes X's as possible lol


----------



## Stacdaz

LornaMJ said:


> Good luck Stacdaz, hope you get that BFP! Also what symptoms have you had so far?

Aww thanks so much! Well I haven't really had many symptoms this time around! Iv had two m/c and everytime the symptoms where different. The first time I had really bad morning sickness and backache, headaches, sore bb's cramps in legs ect! 2nd time I had a bit of morning sickness and sore bbs that was about it but this time around ive got sore bbs, spotting for 3 days (when implantion would have taken place) bit of sickness this morning, light headed a few times, strong sense of smell that's really about it!

What about u?! X


----------



## 28329

LornaMJ, those symptoms sound sooo good! I really am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## stargazer01

LornaMJ and Stacdaz - I'm really hoping you get your bfp's! We need to add some more bfp's to this thread! I have everything crossed for the both of you!!!


----------



## Stacdaz

Thanks stargazer01 I hope you get ur BFP when u test :)


----------



## Stacdaz

Update took a test and got a faint line so looks like we've got our BFP :) let's hope it sticks this time xxxx


----------



## kel21

Congrats Stacdaz!!


----------



## sequeena

Wow so many :bfp:s! Congrats!


----------



## stargazer01

Stacdaz said:


> Update took a test and got a faint line so looks like we've got our BFP :) let's hope it sticks this time xxxx

Congrats!!!


----------



## 28329

Another bfp. Fantastic. Congratulations!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## FlowerPower11

Lovely to see another BFP!!!
I took a FRER the day before AF due and it was :bfn:
Can't say I'm surprised as no signs or nothing, not even of AF if I'm honest either. AF officially a day late but I'm sure it would of shown up on the test if I was PG as it was 13dpo, never mind. 
xxxx


----------



## Hopingttc

I acedently unsubscribed this thread and this was the only way I knew how to get it back!


----------



## stargazer01

*May 26*

Jacquelyn718
norahbattie

:dust:​


----------



## Leinzlove

CONGRATS to the new BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## LornaMJ

Huge congrats Stacdaz thats fantastic news, gives me some hope. I have to respect my DH on this one and wait to test but OMG I am growing more inpatient. However, still no sign of the Witch and I still have lots of cramping on & off particular worse in the morning. I work as a nurse and couldn't help but do a dipstick of my urine which showed positive for blood, I am hoping it isnt a sign of AF. As always all FX and well done again Stacdaz xx


----------



## 28329

Can't you just do a cheeky secret test? He he.


----------



## sequeena

Had really sore nipples yesterday. Completely random.


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck sequeena!


----------



## FlowerPower11

AF 2 days late, no cramping.....nuffing! Thought she'd arrived this evening but it just turned out to be lots of CM. Just sore boobs and emotional at this time, so expect shes just tricking me and will be here soon! BFN day before AF due so not gone test again until at least thursday....as I'm pretty confident she'll arrive before then.xxx.


----------



## stargazer01

*May 27*

newlywedgal

:dust:​


----------



## LornaMJ

28329 - Its driving me mad all this waiting and I so want to secret test lol I am now 18 dpo and 5 days late. Still getiing the cramps on and off and today have sore nipples sorry if TMI. Anyway will keep you all updated ;-)


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies can u put me down fr the 30th my cycles were messed up and I didn't ovulated last time so testing this we'd now...xx


----------



## 28329

Lorna, I'm eager for your updates. I so hope your next one says you got a :bfp:


----------



## gemmy

roll on 4th june...this wait is too long. Another week!


----------



## 28329

Gemmy, your tww has begun. I'm still waiting... :haha:


----------



## gemmy

28329 said:


> Gemmy, your tww has begun. I'm still waiting... :haha:

but you are enjoying the :sex: part so you can't complain ;)


----------



## 28329

Of course. As you've noticed elsewhere...plenty FDAU going on here!! :rofl:


----------



## yellow11

I'm another enjoying it :) :rofl:


----------



## 28329

Yeah woo hoo yellow's joined the club :dance:


----------



## yellow11

Don't want this fertile phase to be over :haha:
Well.... Of course I do but enjoying the babymaking atm :haha:


----------



## 28329

Me too :)
I'm having far too much fun this cycle. Poor poor George :haha:


----------



## newlywedgal

AF Got me on 5/24 :-( on to June


----------



## sarahbear398

Well vacation is just about over and I ended up getting af while on vacay... I've decided to stop trying for a while. After getting 14 months of BFN, well its hard. I'm heart broken all over again every month. Good luck to all of you ladies. I hope you all get your BFP soon. :)


----------



## gemmy

Lol at 28 and yellow :)

sorry for the bfns but will see you in the June :dust:


----------



## CocoMia

Congratulations ladies!! That's given me hope!

3 days to go until testing and I'm determined not to crack this time.. :winkwink:

Wishing everyone with their brilliant :bfp: a happy and healthy 9 months

x


----------



## FlowerPower11

AF arrived 27th, 2 days late. :growlmad:
Really happy that we got so many BFP's this thread though - gives us all hope!! Only 2nd month of TTC, so can't complain...although convo with OH the other day left me feeling like he's keen to ahem...step up our game a little now cos we both want this to happen so much!! So less of the bad stuff this cycle :coffee::wine::munch: and more of this instead...:sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy:
See you on the june thread. 
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

*May 29*

Old Bear
Longing2bAMum 
CherylC3

:dust:​


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey all I am now CD 35 my longest cycle length I have experienced before and 20 DPO. I am still experiencing cramps and have had sore nipples past few days. I have also had a huge outbreak of pimples. Tomorrow I am finally going to test and going by my usual cycle length of 28 days I will be a week late. After 8 years could this be it or a cruel joke. Will update you all soon. Baby dust to you all:dust: x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah wow lorna,i really with you the best of luck hun!


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry to the ladies that the :witch: came to visit. :(

Lorna: Good Luck! I'm very hopeful for you!!!


----------



## 28329

Lorna I have everything crossed for you. Cant wait for an update.


----------



## Medzi

Lorna - will be watching for an update. Good luck!!


----------



## CocoMia

Lorna GOOD LUCK! 

Reading everyone's comments about testing is giving me butterflies!! 

the 31st CANNOT come soon enough!

FX for everyone still hanging in there... and for those who have had AF pay an unwelcome visit - FX for your Jubilant June!!

x

:dust:


----------



## Old Bear

AF has got me today. 

Im now not allowed to try whilst the doctor decides whether to start testing me for endometriosis or not. I cant try because he has put me on strong painkillers in the meantime. 

Hopefully will get to join you ladies again soon, but for now I am out. :cry:

Good luck everyone x


----------



## kel21

So sorry old bear!


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck Testing Tomorrow!!!

Longing2bAMum
CherylC3

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Old Bear said:


> AF has got me today.
> 
> Im now not allowed to try whilst the doctor decides whether to start testing me for endometriosis or not. I cant try because he has put me on strong painkillers in the meantime.
> 
> Hopefully will get to join you ladies again soon, but for now I am out. :cry:
> 
> Good luck everyone x

:hugs: Sorry Old Bear, I hope you can come back and join us again soon.


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks for the patience ladies especially you 28329 done :test: and it showed :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I cannot express how I feel after 8 years TTC :happydance: and mamadonna that means we are both at the same point yeah to us both :happydance::happydance::dust:


----------



## CharlieO

Congrats Lorna!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!! X x x


----------



## CocoMia

Congratulations Lorna!!

That's such great news as you've obviously been waiting so long for your BFP!

I'm meant to be testing tomorrow but I've been spotting for the last 2 days so am 99.9% sure I'm out...

Will let you know Stargazer if that's Ok as I'll be running straight over to the June thread! :winkwink:

But I guess it's not over until it's over....

:coffee:

x


----------



## 28329

Lorna, that's absolutely fantastic. I'm so happy for you. You're bfp has bought tears to my eyes. You really deserve it. Congratulations hunnie.


----------



## kel21

Congrats Lorna!!!!


----------



## Medzi

Congratulations Lorna!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

LornaMJ said:


> Thanks for the patience ladies especially you 28329 done :test: and it showed :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I cannot express how I feel after 8 years TTC :happydance: and mamadonna that means we are both at the same point yeah to us both :happydance::happydance::dust:

That's absolutely fantastic,so happy for you,you have the patience of paint waiting all that time!see you over in the first tri,there is loads of us due in January!


----------



## SugarPie07

Congrats Lorna!! I hope your nine months are spectacular!!


----------



## MD1223

LornaMJ said:


> Thanks for the patience ladies especially you 28329 done :test: and it showed :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I cannot express how I feel after 8 years TTC :happydance: and mamadonna that means we are both at the same point yeah to us both :happydance::happydance::dust:

Congratulations, Lorna!!! :happydance: That is awesome news! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you! Enjoy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Yay congrats!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks everyone, 28329 that is so sweet what you said and thank you :flower:
Mamadonna see you over in first tri..I assume there is a thread :wacko: 
Baby dust to you all and good luck :dust:


----------



## 28329

Lorna, it's quite funny. I was making a cup of tes and shed a happy tear and DF said "what ya crying for" he laughed when I told him :haha:
Enjoy every single second of your pregnancy. It's one amazing journey you're just starting on.


----------



## mamadonna

There is lorna but its in the discussions bit I'll try and find what its called


----------



## mamadonna

Its the January jellybeans


----------



## CherylC3

I'm out the witch is on he way. X


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks Mamadonna have joined the thread and 28329 I will be sure to keep you up to date and maybe your positivity along the way helped it be :thumbup: xx


----------



## 28329

Aww thanks lorna. I'd love to hear of updates and see scan picture :)
It's nice that my positivity may have helped you along the way. I may even be joining you in a few days :hugs:


----------



## LornaMJ

28329 - Sprinkling lots of positivity your way and cannot wait to see your BFP ;-) xx


----------



## Aimsterfl

Hi everyone. Just wanted to update. I saw the doctor yesterday and had everything confirmed :) First ultrasound at 8 weeks. Good luck ladies!


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats Aimsterfl!!!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## stargazer01

LornaMJ said:


> Thanks for the patience ladies especially you 28329 done :test: and it showed :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I cannot express how I feel after 8 years TTC :happydance: and mamadonna that means we are both at the same point yeah to us both :happydance::happydance::dust:

Congratulations! I'm soooooo happy for you! :happydance: 
Best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Aimsterfl said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to update. I saw the doctor yesterday and had everything confirmed :) First ultrasound at 8 weeks. Good luck ladies!

Yay! Glad everything was confirmed and I hope you have a sticky bean there! :)


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Aimsterfl!


----------



## cherrylee

I'm out BFN, AF will start tomorrow if on time.


----------



## smacklefoot

I'm now two days late but BFN, it wasn't with FMU though so will be testing again tommorow if AF doesn't show, don't have any signs of her though, will keep you all updated.


----------



## yellow11

Ohh good luck smacklefoot. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## kel21

bfn for me. I'm out, may was not my month :(


----------



## stargazer01

kel21 said:


> bfn for me. I'm out, may was not my month :(

I'm out too...:( 
On to June!!! 

Good Luck Smacklefoot, I hope it is just early for testing. :)


----------



## Aimsterfl

sorry stargazer! I hope to see lots of BFP's next month, yay!


----------



## cherrylee

I take back my previous post, I have a BFP! I thought the faint pink line was a shadow and kept testing Until I realized the test I have, have both a pink and a blue line and if I had of been paying attention I would have had my
BFP on the 30th of may!


----------



## LornaMJ

cherrylee said:


> I take back my previous post, I have a BFP! I thought the faint pink line was a shadow and kept testing Until I realized the test I have, have both a pink and a blue line and if I had of been paying attention I would have had my
> BFP on the 30th of may!

 
Huge ongratulations Cherry :thumbup: and when are you due? :dust:


----------



## cherrylee

LornaMJ said:


> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> I take back my previous post, I have a BFP! I thought the faint pink line was a shadow and kept testing Until I realized the test I have, have both a pink and a blue line and if I had of been paying attention I would have had my
> BFP on the 30th of may!
> 
> 
> Huge ongratulations Cherry :thumbup: and when are you due? :dust:Click to expand...

I'm sure I'll be due February third 2013, it's the same dat as my oldest sons birthday hahaha!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations cherrylee,I'm due 2 days b4 my youngest birthday,jan/Feb is gonna be an expensive month!


----------



## smacklefoot

I'm out, the :witch: got me yesterday.


----------



## 28329

Congratulations cherry.


----------



## stargazer01

cherrylee said:


> I take back my previous post, I have a BFP! I thought the faint pink line was a shadow and kept testing Until I realized the test I have, have both a pink and a blue line and if I had of been paying attention I would have had my
> BFP on the 30th of may!

Yay!! Congrats cherrylee!!! :dance:


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations cherry. 3rd of Feb is a big day for bdays in my family. Hubbys, dads, dads twin brother (uncle) and mums sister (my aunt!) So bubbs will be in good company!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

cherrylee said:


> I take back my previous post, I have a BFP! I thought the faint pink line was a shadow and kept testing Until I realized the test I have, have both a pink and a blue line and if I had of been paying attention I would have had my
> BFP on the 30th of may!

:dance: Congrats!!!! :dance:


----------



## onebumpplease

LornaMJ said:


> Thanks for the patience ladies especially you 28329 done :test: and it showed :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I cannot express how I feel after 8 years TTC :happydance: and mamadonna that means we are both at the same point yeah to us both :happydance::happydance::dust:

Lorna, I have to agree with what the others have said. You have waited so long on this moment, I hope this wee bambino is snuggling in nice and tight for an 8 month ride (well it's already been there for a month(ish)). ENJOY !!



cherrylee said:


> I take back my previous post, I have a BFP! I thought the faint pink line was a shadow and kept testing Until I realized the test I have, have both a pink and a blue line and if I had of been paying attention I would have had my
> BFP on the 30th of may!

Congratulations cherrylee, at least it is a lovely reason for an expensive month or two ;)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I know i'm a bit late, but AF just arrived today 8 days late!! I guess it just wasn't meant to be this cycle, it's been a weird one so i'm just glad to move on to the next one in hopes of a better cycle resulting in my long awaited bfp :D


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So we took a month off of meds and iui and tried naturally. Tuesday had a beta and it was negative. Yesterday I noticed chest soreness so I said what the heck & tested this morning. Took an ept and then a clear blue digi and both were:bfp:called fs and they drew a beta. Could this be real? Please god let this be real and let us go full term this time.:cloud9:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

[-o&lt;


----------



## MD1223

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So we took a month off of meds and iui and tried naturally. Tuesday had a beta and it was negative. Yesterday I noticed chest soreness so I said what the heck & tested this morning. Took an ept and then a clear blue digi and both were:bfp:called fs and they drew a beta. Could this be real? Please god let this be real and let us go full term this time.:cloud9:

I hope so! Congratulations!!! :happydance: Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## stargazer01

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So we took a month off of meds and iui and tried naturally. Tuesday had a beta and it was negative. Yesterday I noticed chest soreness so I said what the heck & tested this morning. Took an ept and then a clear blue digi and both were:bfp:called fs and they drew a beta. Could this be real? Please god let this be real and let us go full term this time.:cloud9:

Congratulations!!! :wohoo: 
Best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months!! :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Yay :happydance: beta came back and it is 35.0. Another beta scheduled for Monday. :cloud9:


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations blue eyes :dance:
,is chest pain a sign?


----------



## 28329

Congratulations! That's amazing.


----------



## onebumpplease

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

yellow11 said:


> Congratulations blue eyes :dance:
> ,is chest pain a sign?

Thanx. 
Sorry I meant breast soreness.


----------

